# knitting tea party friday 29 july '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Friday 29 July '16

It rained about ten minutes this afternoon - enough to wet the driveway. Too bad - we could have really used the rain. The neighbors are probably glad - they are having a party tonight for the Tinora High School Band. I think band camp ended today.

We have eight week old kittens - they are all over the place. Very cute. Two grey and one gold. Ayden spent a good while trying to find the gold kitty - he was worried - got some good scratches for his troubles.

Raspberry Cream Cheese Pie

Last summer we toured Prince Edward Island, and on the advice of a local, we visited PEI Preserve Company and had a fine meal in their restaurant. Their sampled their dessert specialty...'Raspberry Cream Cheese Pie'. Of course! I took note and I took a photo. Now that the raspberries in our garden are ripe, I made my own version of their famous pie. It went over well! So here it is...PEI raspberry cream cheese pie made with BC raspberries.

Crust: 
1- 9 or 10-inch baked pie shell, pre-baked

Cream cheese filling:

1 package (8 ounces) cream cheese, softened 
3/4 cup icing sugar 
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup heavy whipping cream

Directions

1. Beat the cream cheese, icing sugar and vanilla until smooth.

2. Gradually add the cream, beating until thickened.

3. Spoon into prepared pie crust and spread evenly.

Raspberry Filling:

5 cups fresh raspberries
1 cup sugar
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup water

Directions

1. In large saucepan, mix granulated sugar, cornstarch and salt.

2. Add water and whisk until smooth.

3. Stir in 2 cups of the raspberries.

4. Heat to boiling.

5. Boil 1 minute, stirring constantly.

6. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

7. Add 3 cups fresh raspberries to the cooled mixture and stir gently to coat all the berries.

8. Spoon over cream cheese layer of pie.

9. Refrigerate at least 2 hours before serving.

Topping:

1 cup whipping cream 
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon vanilla

Directions

1. In medium bowl, beat whipping cream, sugar and vanilla on high speed until stiff peaks form.

2. Garnish entire pie or individual slices with whipped cream when serving.

3. Store pie in refrigerator.

NOTE: If you prefer a thinner 'cream cheese layer' cut the recipe in half.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Triple-Layer Cracker Toffee Bars

25 min prep time
1 hr. 24 min total time
6 ingredients
48 servings

Ingredients

90 buttery rectangular crackers (from 13.7-oz box)
1 can (14 oz) sweetened condensed milk (not evaporated)
1 cup packed brown sugar
½ cup butter
¼ cup milk 
1 bag (11.5 oz) milk chocolate chips (2 cups)

Directions

1. Line 13x9-inch pan with foil. Spray foil with cooking spray. Place 30 of the crackers in bottom of pan.

2. In 2-quart saucepan, mix condensed milk, brown sugar, butter and milk. Cook over medium heat until butter is melted, stirring frequently. Increase heat to medium-high; heat to boiling. Boil 5 minutes, stirring constantly.

3. Pour one-third of the caramel mixture over crackers in pan. Arrange 30 of the crackers over caramel. Top with one-third of the remaining caramel mixture. Repeat with remaining crackers and caramel.
4. In small microwavable bowl, microwave chocolate chips uncovered on High 1 to 2 minutes, stirring every 30 seconds, until melted and smooth.

5. Pour over caramel; spread evenly. Refrigerate about 1 hour or until set. Cut into 6 rows by 8 rows. Store covered up to 4 days.

Expert Tips: (1) Top with your favorite chopped nuts, if desired. (2) Store loosely covered up to 1 week.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Bar - Calories 131.1 - Calories from Fat 60 - Total Fat 6.4g; 10% - Saturated Fat ; 3.1g; 16% - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 9.0mg; 3% - Sodium 75.5mg; 3% - Total Carbohydrate 17.1g; 6% - Dietary Fiber 0.4g; 2% - Sugars 12.4g - Protein 1.6g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 0% - Vitamin C 0.40% - Calcium 4.60% - Iron 2.50%

Exchanges: 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1 1/2 Fat;
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/triple-layer-cracker-toffee-bars/c585ec8a-e052-4e8a-bf83-3291ca205e31?crlt.pid=camp.RTcFTgdvVzYs

Slow Cooker Latin Chicken Recipe by UpstateNY Cooker

"Spicy cumin, chicken, salsa, black beans, and sweet potatoes combine into a flavorful stew. The thigh meat has unbelievable flavor and tenderness."

4 h 35 m
6 servings @ 591cals/serv

Ingredients

1 tablespoon olive oil
3 pounds skinless chicken thighs
salt and ground black pepper to taste
1/4 cup loosely packed cilantro leaves
2 large sweet potatoes, cut into chunks
1 red bell pepper, cut into strips
2 (15.5 ounce) cans black beans, rinsed and drained
1/2 cup chicken broth
1/4 cup loosely packed cilantro leaves
1 cup hot salsa
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon ground allspice
3 large cloves garlic, chopped
Lime wedges, for garnish

Directions

1. Heat the olive oil in a large skillet; season the chicken thighs with salt and pepper. Sprinkle 1/4 cup cilantro over the chicken thighs; brown the chicken in the frying pan, 3 to 5 minutes each side.

2. Arrange the chicken in the bottom of a slow cooker.

3. Place the sweet potatoes, red bell pepper, and black beans on top of the chicken.

4. Mix together the chicken broth, 1/4 cup cilantro leaves, salsa, cumin, allspice, and garlic together in a bowl; pour into the slow cooker.

5. Set slow cooker to LOW and cook for 4 hours. Garnish with lime wedges to serve.

Easy Cleanup: Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/177078/slow-cooker-latin-chicken

Caprese Chicken with Bacon Recipe

Smoky bacon, fresh basil, ripe tomatoes and gooey mozzarella top these appealing chicken breasts. The aroma as they bake is irresistible! -Tammy Hayden, Quincy, Michigan

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Bake: 20 min.
MAKES: 4 servings

Ingredients

8 bacon strips
4 boneless skinless chicken breast halves (6 ounces each)
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
2 plum tomatoes, sliced
6 fresh basil leaves, thinly sliced
4 slices part-skim mozzarella cheese

Nutritional Facts
1 each: 373 calories, 18g fat (7g saturated fat), 123mg cholesterol, 821mg sodium, 3g carbohydrate (1g sugars, trace fiber), 47g protein

Directions

1. Place bacon in an ungreased 15x10x1-in. baking pan. Bake at 400° for 8-10 minutes or until partially cooked but not crisp. Remove to paper towels to drain.

2. Place chicken in an ungreased 13x9-in. baking pan; brush with oil and sprinkle with salt and pepper. Top with tomatoes and basil. Wrap each in two bacon strips, arranging bacon in a crisscross.

3. Bake, uncovered, at 400° for 20-25 minutes or until a meat thermometer reads 170°.

4. Top with cheese; bake 1 minute longer or until melted.

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/caprese-chicken-with-bacon?pmcode=IPKDV07T&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay7/23/2016&_mid=106624&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

I think this recipe sounds so good - I hope someone tries it and lets us know just how good it is.

Charred Tomato Basil Chicken Florentine Pasta with Herb Butter Breadcrumbs

Ingredients

1 pound bucatini pasta or other long cut pasta
4 tablespoons olive oil
4 tablespoons butter
2 chicken breasts, diced (about 1 pound)
2 pints cherry tomatoes
4 cloves garlic, grated or minced
1 cup dry white wine
1- 1/2 cups full-fat milk
1 cup grated parmesan cheese
6 ounces fresh spinach, roughly chopped
1/2 cup fresh basil, torn or chopped + more for serving
Kosher salt + pepper
pinch of crushed red pepper flakes
zest of 1 lemon
8 ounces buffalo mozzarella or mozzarella, torn

Herb Butter Breadcrumbs

3-4 slices prosciutto
4 slices thick cut bread, torn
4 tablespoons butter
1/3 cup pistachios, finely chopped
1/3 cup fresh chopped herbs (parsley, oregano, basil, dill)

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil. Boil the pasta until al dente. Just before draining, remove 1 cup of the pasta cooking water. Drain the pasta.

2. Meanwhile, heat a large skillet over medium high heat. Add 2 tablespoons olive oil and 2 tablespoons butter.

3. Add the chicken and season with salt + pepper. Cook until the chicken is cooked through, about 5-8 minutes. Remove the chicken from the skillet and set aside.

4. To the same skillet, add the remaining olive oil and butter. Add the cherry tomatoes and season with salt and pepper. Cook the tomatoes without stirring for 2 minutes. After 2 minutes toss the tomatoes and cook another minute more or until the tomatoes are blistered. Add 2 cloves garlic and cook another 30 seconds being careful not to burn the garlic. Remove the tomatoes from the skillet to a plate.

5. Set the skillet back over medium heat and add the remaining 2 cloves garlic, cook 30 seconds, then deglaze the pan with wine. Allow the wine to cook until it has reduced by half. Stir in the milk and parmesan, season with salt and pepper.

6. Once the pasta is cooked, added it to the sauce along with the spinach. Cooking until the spinach has wilted, about 3 minutes.

7. Stir back in the chicken and tomatoes. Cook until warmed through, about 3 minutes. If needed, thin the sauce with the reserved pasta cooking water.

8. Remove from the heat and stir in the basil, lemon zest and mozzarella.

9. Divide the pasta among bowls or plates and top each plate with bread crumbs, crushed red pepper and fresh basil. EAT!

Herb Butter Breadcrumbs

1. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. Place the prosciutto slices on the baking sheet.

3. Bake for 8-10 minutes or until crisp.

4. Remove and allow to cool. Once cool, finely chop the prosciutto.

5. To the baking sheet, add the bread, butter and pistachios, tossing well to evenly coat.

6. Place back in the oven and toast the mixture for about 5 minutes or until the bread crumbs are golden.

7. If the bread crumbs seem as though they need more butter, add another 2 tablespoons. Remove from the oven and stir in the prosciutto crumbs. Season lightly with salt, and stir in the herbs.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/charred-tomato-basil-chicken-florentine-pasta-herb-butter-breadcrumbs/

And for your next picnic . . . . .

Rainbow Potato Salad By Gina

This creamy potato salad made with rainbow potatoes, celery, pickles, mustard and dill is lightened up using half mayonnaise, half yogurt. Perfect for picnics and backyard parties all summer long!

5 Smart Points 178 calories 
Total Time: 25 minutes

Ingredients:

1 ½ pounds multi-color baby potatoes
Kosher salt
1/3 cup 2% Greek yogurt
1/3 cup olive oil mayonnaise (or light mayonnaise)
1 teaspoon yellow mustard
1 ½ teaspoon fresh dill
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
1 dill pickle spear, finely chopped
1 medium celery stalk, finely chopped
2 small green onions, chopped
1 tablespoon pickle juice

Directions:

1. Place potatoes in a large pot of salted water and bring to a boil. Boil for 10-15 minutes or until fork tender. Drain and set aside to cool.

2. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, combine the yogurt, mayonnaise, mustard, 1 teaspoon dill, pinch of salt and pepper. Set aside.

3. When potatoes are cool enough to handle, set aside half. Peel the other half by gently pinching the skin and pulling it away. Place peeled potatoes in a medium bowl and mash with a potato masher. Dice the remaining potatoes into 1-inch cubes and add to the bowl with the mashed potatoes.

4. Add pickle, celery, 1/4 teaspoon salt, pepper, and all but 1 tablespoon of the green onion.

5. Add the yogurt mixture and pickle juice to the potatoes and toss gently to evenly coat.

6. Garnish with remaining dill and green onion.

Nutrition Information: Yield: 5 Servings, Serving Size: 3/4 cup - Calories: 178
Amount Per Serving: - Total Fat: 7g - Saturated Fat: g - Cholesterol: 7mg - Sodium: 373mg - Carbohydrates: 24g - Fiber: 3g - Sugar: 2g - Protein: 4g

http://www.skinnytaste.com/rainbow-potato-salad/

I have a really nice breeze coming though my house - feels so good. I do wish it would start raining again though - it is so dry out. Gary thinks he needs to burn the burn pile before the kap - wants the place to look good for all the discerning knitters that will be here - I can just see him getting the hay field on fire - they never did come to bale the straw - will probably disk it under later. Right now it is very dry and burnable. --- Sam 
:sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marking my spot- will go back to read!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 22nd July, 2016* by Darowil 

Friday was a tough day on the KTP - *Kate* had a tummy bug; *Swedenme* got yet another summons to court over the council tax which had supposedly already been sorted (their error in the first place); *Rookie* had a tough day trying to get organisational issues for her work finished - with no success and *Sorlenna* found that an old pattern was poorly written and confusing and needs complete rewriting (and maybe all the other old ones do too!) And one of *Sam's* cats pooped on his bed - with him in it to make matters even worse. Kate and Swedenme's issue have resolved, Sam had unexpected washing to do and I think Rookie and Sorlenna sorted out their issues.

*budasha* is only allowed limited reading time post eye procedure. Her eye is now feeling fine- and the procedure was better than she expected. And she has been able to post a fair bit this week.

*Fan* has had her carpets replaced.

*Gwen* is having all sorts of hassles with her neighbours in the trailer park.

*Poledra's* aunt is in kidney failure and now has hospice care at her son's home. Praying that it won't be prolonged and will be peaceful. Kaye Jo's friend had a heart attack, she has had a stent inserted and is now feeling great. Also Christopher (DS) has got himself a full time job at the Truck Stop.

*Swedenme's* son who had been promised a place in a trial drug programme was told that the trial is full and he is not involved.

PHOTOS
3 - *Gagesmom* - Progress on baby blanket
6 - *Gwen* - Bathroom countertop
13 - *Kate* - Outfits for 'fish & chip' babies
19 - *Busyworkerbee* - Crochet sock
26 - *Gwen* - Dogs
33 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
33 - *Fan* - New carpet
34 - *Bonnie* - Vegetables from the garden
34 - *Gagesmom* - Baby jacket & hat
39 - *Kate* - Portencross Castle
40 - *Gagesmom* - Completed baby set
40 - *Lurker* - Progress on Gwen's guernsey
43 - *Gagesmom* - Baby hats
44 - *Sassafras* - Granite peak/Red monkey flower
45 - *Poledra* - Thunderstorm 
45 - *Fan* - New carpet in guest bedroom
48 - *Oneapril* - Albanian goat!
52 - *Sassafras* - Joy in her hammock
59 - *Oneapril* - Grands & great grands
63 - *Gagesmom* - Stormtrooper Pez/Pez collection

RECIPES
1 - *Sorlenna* - One pot pasta (link)
35 - *Gwen* - Chicken Spinach Artichoke dish/Lemon butter cake (links)

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
*1, 8, 17, 20, 35, 41 and 54*

OTHERS
18 - *Bonnie* - Chokecherries (link)
26 - *Lurker* - Funny
43 - *Sam* - The human toll of terror (link)
58 - *Sam* - Dancers/Are you lucky? (links)


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for a wonderful start to a new week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks again ladies for the summaries - your work is appreciated. --- sam



pacer said:


> Thanks everyone for a wonderful start to a new week.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for another good start to the week's Tea Party and thanks for the summary - time to go get some dinner on the table.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Sam that first recipe for the raspberry cream cheese pie has my mouth watering. I never got past that recipe.

Thank you for the summaries ☺☺☺☺

Will check back in later.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for opening.
Margaret and Kate thank you for summary.
Lazy day. Did water jog an hour but mostly resting. 
Have new responses so will meet her at 5:15 meeting. Then dinner and back to bed. Dinner: spread butter and mustard on rolls, layer ham and cheese, top with pickle, wrap in foil bake 425 20 minutes.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks from me, too!


pacer said:


> Thanks everyone for a wonderful start to a new week.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you have some kitten pics to post, Sam??


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party Friday 29 July '16
> 
> It rained about ten minutes this afternoon - enough to wet the driveway. Too bad - we could have really used the rain. The neighbors are probably glad - they are having a party tonight for the Tinora High School Band. I think band camp ended today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening and summary, Sam and ladies. I'm still working on the pattern...and ooh raspberry cheesecake!

All the bills got paid (well, still have to mail one). I was hoping I could set aside a little more for the needed dental work, but that didn't happen this month.

I'm undecided about the recipe; I'll see what DD thinks. It was good but not outstanding.

Need to get my dishes washed up and then hope to knit a bit.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for the opening and summaries, but especially for the raspberry cheesecake--I'm drooling!!!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm drooling too yum yum yum!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11:20pm and I am off to bed. Laundry and groceries to do tomorrow. 

Has been so hot I have been trying to make progress on the blanket at night. Sorry for the dark picture put it on the floor and the light is behind me. I am looking forward to it being finished. Too hot when it is long enough to go over your lap. 

Good night all. Sleep well and see you tomorrow


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and all, where did last week go? It sure went quick. 
Marla and I made it over to see my Aunt this morning, needless to say, we never made it to the gym. 
My Aunt tried to climb over the rails of the hospital bed twice yesterday evening as she was hot, so they gave her something to calm her down and she'd been asleep since. We stayed around and visited with my cousins wife and the grandbaby, my Aunt never really woke up perse, but she did hold onto my hand pretty tight when I took hers and when I kissed her cheek and told her that Windy said she loved her, her eyes fluttered a bit, so I think she's a bit aware. My one cousin will be here on the 3rd unless she passes before then. On one hand I hope that she goes fairly quickly and doesn't stay in this state for long, but at the same time a couple of other grandkids will be here next week so I'd love for them to be able to hold her hand and kiss her cheek. But her breathing is not good, you can hear the fluid, so we'll see. 
Thank you all for the prayers, they are greatly appreciated for sure. 

It is indeed amazing how knowing the right people at the right time can work miracles, Christopher is so happy to be employed. Either David and I will take Carly over to where Christopher is working for the weekend and get her pic taken, or Marla and I will take her on Sunday, David has to head to Michigan on Sunday morning. 

I love the idea of having the grands and ggrands reminiscing and going through and picking out the things they wanted, such a great way to celebrate a life that has passed. I'm sure there were plenty of tears through it all. 

There were other things I wanted to comment on but CRAFT has struck, we just got back from Marla's a bit ago, David grilled dinner for us and part way through had to move himself and the grill into the detached garage as it started to pour, it didn't last long but it sure wet everything down good, we've had rain for the last 3 days, so that is a very good thing. David let the dogs out right after the rain quit, Gizmo jumped into the baby pool and came in soaked to the bone, lol, silly boy, had to dry him off. 
Okay, I need to get caught up and I think I have a few pages to get caught up on from last week. 
HUGS!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye Jo so glad Christopher got a job quickly. Certainly will give him time to get things in place while he searches for something in the automotive field. 

Melody love your pez collection.

One of Hannah's friends texted me this morning to see if I could help her cover some pillows; she's getting first place since graduating and will now be going on to graduate school to get her masters. We've always called her our "other daughter". Anyway, she got here about 4 and I ended up making her 3 pillows for her sofa. I gave her a pair of new thermal drapes and then used the drapes she had bought at the thrift store to cover her pillows. She was so delighted. It made me feel good to do these for her. She also ate dinner with DH and I and texted Hannah sending her videos of me working on the pillows. She left right at midnight. Made me miss my Hannah but was such a joy having a young adult here. Can not wait until Wednesday when my baby gets home!

Sam the Slow Cooker Latin Chicken really sounds appealing to me. I'm going to try to fix it one day next week when Hannah gets home. We are going to have a cookout on the Sunday, the 7th with family here; just grilling out hamburgers. Hannah asked if we could do this so she can give gifts she is bringing home for everyone. I thought it was so thoughtful of her to think of getting something for all the grandkids; goodness I am so excited about her soon being here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam 
I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope you try it melody - it does sound good. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Oh Sam that first recipe for the raspberry cream cheese pie has my mouth watering. I never got past that recipe.
> 
> Thank you for the summaries ☺☺☺☺
> 
> Will check back in later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to try that sandwich. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for opening.
> Margaret and Kate thank you for summary.
> Lazy day. Did water jog an hour but mostly resting.
> Have new responses so will meet her at 5:15 meeting. Then dinner and back to bed. Dinner: spread butter and mustard on rolls, layer ham and cheese, top with pickle, wrap in foil bake 425 20 minutes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are you talking about the recipe from this week? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the opening and summary, Sam and ladies. I'm still working on the pattern...and ooh raspberry cheesecake!
> 
> All the bills got paid (well, still have to mail one). I was hoping I could set aside a little more for the needed dental work, but that didn't happen this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good melody - i got mine cast on this evening and the first five knit rows done. thought i would wait until morning to start the pattern. i cast on an extra 40 sts - i'm hoping i figured right for an extra three repeats. i can always frog. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> 11:20pm and I am off to bed. Laundry and groceries to do tomorrow.
> 
> Has been so hot I have been trying to make progress on the blanket at night. Sorry for the dark picture put it on the floor and the light is behind me. I am looking forward to it being finished. Too hot when it is long enough to go over your lap.
> 
> Good night all. Sleep well and see you tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i am so sorry about this. it is not what we wanted to hear. you will soon have the full force of the ktp prayer warriors lifting both you and your son in prayer. sending you tons of hugs. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Oh Sonja what can I say? I'm so sorry for you and the rest of the family. While you have been expecting it I'm sure it still feels devastating. 
Praying that he can be kept comfortable. If he wants to stay home (which it seems he does) I hope he can stay home. At least they will get help. 
Praying that you have the strength to keep going.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Oh Sonja what can I say? I'm so sorry for you and the rest of the family. While you have been expecting it I'm sure it still feels devastating.
> Praying that he can be kept comfortable. If he wants to stay home (which it seems he does) I hope he can stay home. At least they will get help.
> Praying that you have the strength to keep going.


Thank you Margaret and Sam . Spent the day with son and wife yesterday both of them looked terrible but we chatted on as normal even had a few laughs about silly things . Don't know how but we managed to keep it together . One day at a time is becoming harder but we are a bit more in control than we were yesterday


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Oh Sonja I am so sorry to hear this, it's doubly cruel after raising your hopes about the London trial. I hope he gets to stay at home as long as he can, although hospices seem to be wonderful places. Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Oh Sonja what can I say? I'm so sorry for you and the rest of the family. While you have been expecting it I'm sure it still feels devastating.
> Praying that he can be kept comfortable. If he wants to stay home (which it seems he does) I hope he can stay home. At least they will get help.
> Praying that you have the strength to keep going.


Margaret you have said everything I wanted to say.... Sonja I am so sorry you have this news. Gentle hugs to all of you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Sending you hugs and crying with you. We're all here wrapping all of our arms gently around you and your family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks again to Sam and ladies for another new start off. 

We are supposed to have a sunny day of 16c tomorrow, which will be nice. Then back to Winter after that for a bit.

I am going to check out General Chit Chat for a little while.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja... I am so sorry to hear of son's news. I had been fearing that was the case and praying that it wasn't. I wish I could be there to give you a hug. I will send a group hug for you and everyone else. {{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}} 

Gwen... What a wonderful treat to help make pillows and visit with such a special person. Hannah is so thoughtful to get souvenirs for the family while enjoying her time away. I know she will be smothered in hugs when she gets home. 

Matthew was complaining about needing a hair cut. It has only been about 10 weeks since his last one. I think they cut off close to 3 inches of hair. His grows so thick and full and DS#1 keeps thinning. Matthew feels and looks so much better now. 

Kaye Jo... I am glad you were able to visit with your aunt and I do wish her a peaceful passing. It does sound like she is agitated by what is going on right now so I am glad that the medication was able to calm her down. Nobody wants to deal with her falling down and getting hurt. We will miss you at KAP this year. Enjoy your time with Carley and the rest of the family.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Sonja*, my heart goes out to you and all the family. This news feels so like a brick wall for your hopes and expectations just now, I'm sure. Please know that I'm praying for DS#1 for peace and strength. These last months have to have been more than difficult for him and his wife, her family as well as yours.

Love to each of you,

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Kaye*, praying for peace and a soft passing for your Aunt as well as strength and grace for each of you who love her so. May the end of her suffering bring rejoicing and gratitude to your hearts because of the love y'all have wrapped around her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kaye so good the family is able to visit with your aunt. Hugs to you all.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all, where did last week go? It sure went quick.
> Marla and I made it over to see my Aunt this morning, needless to say, we never made it to the gym.
> My Aunt tried to climb over the rails of the hospital bed twice yesterday evening as she was hot, so they gave her something to calm her down and she'd been asleep since. We stayed around and visited with my cousins wife and the grandbaby, my Aunt never really woke up perse, but she did hold onto my hand pretty tight when I took hers and when I kissed her cheek and told her that Windy said she loved her, her eyes fluttered a bit, so I think she's a bit aware. My one cousin will be here on the 3rd unless she passes before then. On one hand I hope that she goes fairly quickly and doesn't stay in this state for long, but at the same time a couple of other grandkids will be here next week so I'd love for them to be able to hold her hand and kiss her cheek. But her breathing is not good, you can hear the fluid, so we'll see.
> Thank you all for the prayers, they are greatly appreciated for sure.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So nice you could help Hannah's friend, Gwen. It is good to pass the sewing/crafting knowledge to the younger ones...and they are good company! Prayers for Miss Hannah for a safe trip home on Wednesday. The cookout sounds like a great idea! Enjoy!


Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye Jo so glad Christopher got a job quickly. Certainly will give him time to get things in place while he searches for something in the automotive field.
> 
> Melody love your pez collection.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, I am sorry . I will continue praying for your dear son and your family. Hugs to you friend.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I am so sorry. My heart is breaking for you and your family. Will continue to pray for you, your son, and entire family for strength, comfort, and peace. 


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret and Sam . Spent the day with son and wife yesterday both of them looked terrible but we chatted on as normal even had a few laughs about silly things . Don't know how but we managed to keep it together . One day at a time is becoming harder but we are a bit more in control than we were yesterday


Prayers for you all Sonja, you are all so brave.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja I'm sorry to hear about your son. I'll be praying for you and family. Kaye praying your Aunt will be comfortable


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sonja I'm sorry to hear about your son. I'll be praying for you and family. Kaye praying your Aunt will be comfortable


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> thanks again ladies for the summaries - your work is appreciated. --- sam


Hear, hear, and thank you Sam for another bunch of interesting recipes to get the week off. Hope everyone has a good week.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Oh Sonja, my heart goes out to you and your family. Sending you lots of love and gentle hugs. xx


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


I am so sorry, Sonja. Gentle hugs to you & yours.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> are you talking about the recipe from this week? --- sam


No, it was an eggplant pasta recipe I found (DD and I got an eggplant a couple of days ago).


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this. We have been through this twice so can feel your pain. Nothing makes it easier, but hugs from friends do help. Jackie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, my heart breaks for you and your family. Know that you will be in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I'm glad you can be near your dear aunt. 
Maya and I had half hour walk this morning at 6 a.m. Already 87F. Thank heaven slight breeze.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Dear Sonja, wrapping my arms around you in a Big Hug. I care deeply as I know we here all do. My heart is breaking for you. Hugs and love.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Sonia, I am so sorry about this latest sad news. Hugs from me too.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


So sorry to hear this, will be thinking of you frequently in the days ahead. Hope he can manage at home for as long as he wants to


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there a way to begin a new color at the beginning of the row and have it be the first stitch and not the previous color? i'm ready to introduce a new color but when i start the first stitch is the light brown instead of the new color. any help will be appreciated. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does hospice not come into the home? --- sam



KateB said:


> Oh Sonja I am so sorry to hear this, it's doubly cruel after raising your hopes about the London trial. I hope he gets to stay at home as long as he can, although hospices seem to be wonderful places. Keeping you all in my thoughts. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Sonja, please know that you and your son and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad you can be near your dear aunt.
> Maya and I had half hour walk this morning at 6 a.m. Already 87F. Thank heaven slight breeze.


Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you every one. I really appreciate all the kind wishes , thoughts and hugs . I'm so glad I decided to pull up a chair at SAMs tea party and get to know all of you . You should all know that you have been a great help to me over the last year and a bit . Reading about what you are all up to has helped take my mind off other things and even given me some wonderful virtual traveling . Well this took a long time to write but I did just want to say thank you and I'm looking forward to seeing and reading more lovely posts


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


What a beautiful sunrise. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nannyof6GS said:


> Sonja, please know that you and your son and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers.


How have you been doing? Hope you and your family are well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Great opening, Sam, love the raspberry pie recipe. Thanks for the summaries ladies. Always appreciated.

Kaye, so sorry about your aunt. I hope the grandkids get to say their goodbyes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Sonja, I am so sorry to hear this news. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, thank you.
Grannyof6GS, welcome, haven't seen you post before. Stop by often.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you every one. I really appreciate all the kind wishes , thoughts and hugs . I'm so glad I decided to pull up a chair at SAMs tea party and get to know all of you . You should all know that you have been a great help to me over the last year and a bit . Reading about what you are all up to has helped take my mind off other things and even given me some wonderful virtual traveling . Well this took a long time to write but I did just want to say thank you and I'm looking forward to seeing and reading more lovely posts


You are a blessing to us as well. So glad you came along to join us at the virtual tea party.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - i expected a covered wagaon to show up in the second picture - do you live on that road. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how nice of you to stop by for a cuppa and to send a lovely message to sonja - i know she appreciated it. we hope to see more of you when you are online - there s always lots of fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Nannyof6GS said:


> Sonja, please know that you and your son and your family are always in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


What beautiful photos, thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Grannyof6 welcome to the ktp hope to see you as a regular at the table.☺

Jacklou good to see you again ☺

Kaye I am happy you are able to see your aunt and I truly do hope the grandkids get to say their goodbyes. Hugs and prayers for a peaceful passing. ????

Sonja my dear friend I am in tears as I write this. You have become a part of the ktp family and we love you. I am sure that the other prayer warriors here are sending up prayers for your sweet son and your entire family. My heart is aching right now. As a mother I am not so sure I could be as strong as you are. Your son feels your strength and support and love. 
(((((((((Group hug))))))))


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, cute! No, I live on paved road. Where we walk is a mile and a half from our home. It's open desert a mile square so if we walked the perimeter it would be four miles. I can let Maya off lead so she gets to run. Today we met 2 black labs. Maya is such a doofus, they lumber up to her in typical wag the whole body lab style and she backs up quivering and with high pitched yip! I told her stop already you know these guys and petted them and she settled down. But not your fierce Doberman response, for sure.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tossed and turned last night til about 4 am. 
I was bending over last night to get the garbage can between tthe toilet and counter. I don't know how I did but cracked my head off the corner of the counter. Just above th hair line smack dab I the middle. I was dancing around cursing an holding my head with tears pouring down my face. Still hurts now at 2 pm. ????

Been up since 9am and I have got the dishes done 
Laundry done folded and put away 
Garbage and recycling out 
Cleaning the fish tank out later. 

Just need to shower and get dressed. Greg is picking us up at 4pm and I am going for a few groceries and maybe a stop at the Dairy Queen for a blizzard ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so sorry you hurt your head. Hope you feel better by the end of the day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Dear Sonja, wrapping my arms around you in a Big Hug. I care deeply as I know we here all do. My heart is breaking for you. Hugs and love.


My feelings precisely. I am so sorry for this news and pray that he will be comfortable and well cared for. Prayers.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


I am sorry beyond words to read this. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always to Sam and ladies.
In answer to your question about changing colour I always do it in the last stitch of the previous row. Seems to work better for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> does hospice not come into the home? --- sam


He has already been getting visits from Macmillan nurses Sam . These are nurses who specialise in caring for cancer patients


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


Beautiful pictures Joy completely different from the very green and lots of trees area that I live in


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so funny joy - our black standard poodle is just like that. if he is eating something that blanco wants he goes over and growls and Max gives it to him. such a woose. --- sam

lets him have it


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, cute! No, I live on paved road. Where we walk is a mile and a half from our home. It's open desert a mile square so if we walked the perimeter it would be four miles. I can let Maya off lead so she gets to run. Today we met 2 black labs. Maya is such a doofus, they lumber up to her in typical wag the whole body lab style and she backs up quivering and with high pitched yip! I told her stop already you know these guys and petted them and she settled down. But not your fierce Doberman response, for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you a kiss to make it all better melody. accidents like that happen all the time - i can verify that big time. although it has been a good while since i have barked my shins and drawn blood. knock on wood. ---- sam



gagesmom said:


> Tossed and turned last night til about 4 am.
> I was bending over last night to get the garbage can between tthe toilet and counter. I don't know how I did but cracked my head off the corner of the counter. Just above th hair line smack dab I the middle. I was dancing around cursing an holding my head with tears pouring down my face. Still hurts now at 2 pm. ????
> 
> Been up since 9am and I have got the dishes done
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is excellent. my hope is that he is able to stay at home completely. i have a friend south of here that is on hospice - they came into his home and set everything up there. he can always go to the hospice unit - i doubt if he will - but everything is done for him at home. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> He has already been getting visits from Macmillan nurses Sam . These are nurses who specialise in caring for cancer patients


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> How have you been doing? Hope you and your family are well.


Holding it together for now Mary just taking one day at a time


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Holding it together for now Mary just taking one day at a time


That is the best way to deal with this. I am so sorry that there was no more opportunities to try to fight this awful disease. Share time with one another. Laugh when you can and enjoy the time you have together.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey bonnie and the rest of you quilters - check this child's quilt --- http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/patchwork-dog-quilt?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0acf1851db-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0acf1851db-60616885

and for sonja and the rest of you crocheters --- http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-panama-hats?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0acf1851db-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0acf1851db-60616885


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy the picture of the sunrise is what I would call God's glory. Just magnificient. Gives us all hope.


sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Grannyof6 welcome to the ktp hope to see you as a regular at the table.☺
> 
> Jacklou good to see you again ☺
> 
> ...


Don't cry Mel or you will have me at it again , and at the moment I'm winning the argument not to give in to tears . We will talk of good things instead like an update on your beautiful blanket . I've almost finished the one I am crocheting although I've just realised I've added a strip upside down , good thing about crochet is that it's very easy to frog 
I've also started a loopy cardigan / jacket in pieces so I'm going to have to do the dreaded sewing of seams and I'm messing about with a dress that I really should frog but I'm to stubborn to give up on it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Tossed and turned last night til about 4 am.
> I was bending over last night to get the garbage can between tthe toilet and counter. I don't know how I did but cracked my head off the corner of the counter. Just above th hair line smack dab I the middle. I was dancing around cursing an holding my head with tears pouring down my face. Still hurts now at 2 pm. ????
> 
> Been up since 9am and I have got the dishes done
> ...


 Ouch . Hate when that happens , it seems to hurt for ages


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I can just picture this Joy. Just love all our KTP dogs.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, cute! No, I live on paved road. Where we walk is a mile and a half from our home. It's open desert a mile square so if we walked the perimeter it would be four miles. I can let Maya off lead so she gets to run. Today we met 2 black labs. Maya is such a doofus, they lumber up to her in typical wag the whole body lab style and she backs up quivering and with high pitched yip! I told her stop already you know these guys and petted them and she settled down. But not your fierce Doberman response, for sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ouch, ouch , ouch ouch, ouch Melody! Hope it stops hurting soon but probably quite a bruise.


gagesmom said:


> Tossed and turned last night til about 4 am.
> I was bending over last night to get the garbage can between tthe toilet and counter. I don't know how I did but cracked my head off the corner of the counter. Just above th hair line smack dab I the middle. I was dancing around cursing an holding my head with tears pouring down my face. Still hurts now at 2 pm. ????
> 
> Been up since 9am and I have got the dishes done
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> hey bonnie and the rest of you quilters - check this child's quilt --- http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/patchwork-dog-quilt?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0acf1851db-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0acf1851db-60616885
> 
> and for sonja and the rest of you crocheters --- http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-panama-hats?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0acf1851db-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0acf1851db-60616885


I keep looking at these hats Sam maybe I will try one sometime soon


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really cute quilt Sam. I've made quilts for all my grandkids when they were little. The one I made for the oldest who is a 19 year old man now was at the time into the Iron Giant, a kids movie. If you are not familiar with it it was an alien robot that absorbed cars. Anyway I designed my own quilt and it was pieced to be the robot with cars in his hands and all around his feet. I was quite pleased with myself. Of course I don't have a picture of it as back then I didn't have a camera that took pictures and never took pictures of my work. I should ask DD if she can take a picture of it....IF she still has it.



thewren said:


> hey bonnie and the rest of you quilters - check this child's quilt --- http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/patchwork-dog-quilt?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0acf1851db-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0acf1851db-60616885
> 
> and for sonja and the rest of you crocheters --- http://thewhoot.com.au/crochet/crochet-panama-hats?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=0acf1851db-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-0acf1851db-60616885


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Don't cry Mel or you will have me at it again , and at the moment I'm winning the argument not to give in to tears . We will talk of good things instead like an update on your beautiful blanket . I've almost finished the one I am crocheting although I've just realised I've added a strip upside down , good thing about crochet is that it's very easy to frog
> I've also started a loopy cardigan / jacket in pieces so I'm going to have to do the dreaded sewing of seams and I'm messing about with a dress that I really should frog but I'm to stubborn to give up on it


Does this mean we will see some pictures soon? I love seeing your handiwork.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 30 July '16

I thought today would give us a pleasant break from the heat and humidity we have been having. It was lovely this morning but the day has morphed into another hot day with oppressive humidity. I'm not complaining - just wishing could can it for this winter.

Blanco is sound asleep here at my feet and Patchwork Kitty is lying up against him also sound asleep. The cats seem to really like Blanco - they walk on him - lay up against him - walk under his chin and drag their tails for the full length against his chin - and he takes it all with good grace. I have bare wood floors - it must be cool for them to sleep on.

How many of you get "the WHOot" in your mailbox. If you don't I encourage you to do so. So many wonderful ideas - like I just put on the forum and recipes - like the following.

Mini Chicken Parmesan Meatloaf Cupcakes Recipe by Bev Cooks

Total Time: 50min
Serves 16

Ingredients

1 cup Progresso™ panko bread crumbs
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
1 egg
1 pound ground chicken breast (or dark meat)
1/2 cup diced red bell pepper
1/2 cup diced white onion
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon dried oregano
6 fresh basil leaves, torn
1 pinch salt and pepper
16 small mozzarella cubes, cut from a block
2 cups Muir Glen™ organic Cabernet marinara pasta sauce

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400° F.

2. In a small bowl, combine the panko, half of the Parmesan cheese, and the olive oil. Using your fingers, combine the mixture until it's evenly coated. Set aside.

3. In a large bowl, lightly beat the egg. Then add the chicken, red bell pepper, onion, garlic, oregano, the remaining Parmesan, basil, and a pinch of salt and pepper. Mix well with your hands.

4. Lightly coat a mini muffin tin with cooking spray.

5. Place a couple of tablespoons of the chicken mixture in each well.

6. Nestle a cube of mozzarella in the center of the mixture.

7. Pat the chicken over the cheese to completely cover it.

8. Sprinkle the panko/Parmesan mixture on top of each chicken mound, lightly pressing it into the meat.

9. Bake for 25 to 30 minutes, or until the panko is golden brown and the chicken is cooked through.

NOTE: If needed, you may broil the panko to further brown it.

10. Let rest 5 minutes. Then using a knife, lightly loosen each cupcake from the muffin tin.

11. In the meantime, warm the marinara sauce in a small saucepan.

12. Serve meatloaf cupcakes with warmed marinara.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/mini-chicken-parmesan-meatloaf-cupcakes/fb475639-e833-4af0-b0b2-4b4941e73219?nicam4=SocialMedia&nichn4=Facebook&niseg4=Tablespoon&nicreatID4=Post&sf2558783=1

I know the following recipe uses the oven but I thought it sounded so good - make this - trundle yourself out on the porch and eat your lunch.

Chicken Pesto Flatbread

Ingredients:

1 can (11 oz) Pillsbury™ refrigerated thin pizza crust 
1/3 cup basil pesto sauce 
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz) 
2 cups shredded deli rotisserie chicken 
1/4 teaspoon black pepper 
1/2 cup quartered grape tomatoes 
1/3 cup sliced green onions

Directions

1. Heat oven to 425°F. Spray 15x10x1-inch pan with cooking spray. Unroll dough in pan; press evenly to edges of pan. Bake 6 minutes.

2. Spread pesto sauce onto partially baked crust; top with 1 cup of the mozzarella cheese, the chicken, pepper and remaining 1 cup mozzarella cheese.

3. Bake 10 to 12 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and crust is deep golden brown.

4. Top with grape tomatoes and green onions.

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/chicken-pesto-flatbread/aeb26808-0654-40aa-8ddf-a5050d813430

And don't you think that after eating the above the next recipe would be a nice finish to el fresco eating.

Raw "Key Lime" Pudding

Makes 4 Servings

Ingredients

1/2 Cup Lemon Juice
1/2 Cup Lime Juice
1/3 Cup Light Agave Nectar
2 Medium-Sized, Ripe Avocados, Pitted and Peeled
2 Medium-Sized, Ripe Bananas, Chopped
1 Teaspoon Finely Grated Lemon Zest
1 Teaspoon Finely Grated Lime Zest
1 Teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1/4 Teaspoon Salt

Directions

1. Throw everything into your blender and process until completely smooth, pausing to scrape down the sides of the container if needed.

2. Transfer to four individual glasses or ramekins, and refrigerate for at least 3 hours, until chilled.

3. Serve the same day to prevent browning.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jS8e8qvR7xgHuxQuC2lW8HVYUhoukevFR_1JRLC-PvY/pub

Blueberry Brie Cornbread Biscuits with Honey Butter

TOTAL TIME: 55 MINUTES
yields: 8-10 Biscuits

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups Bob's Red Mill all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups Bob's Red Mill finely ground cornmeal
1 1/2 tablespoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 sticks (12 tablespoons) cold unsalted butter, cut into small cubes
1 1/3 cups buttermilk + more for brushing
1 cup fresh or frozen blueberries
6 ounces brie, rind on + cubed

Honey Butter

1/4 cup honey
4 tablespoons salted butter, at room temperature

Instructions

1. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

2. In a large bowl, combine the flour, cornmeal, baking powder, baking soda and salt. Whisk until combined.

3. Using a fork, pastry blender or your hands, add butter pieces to the flour and mix until coarse little crumbles remain.

4. Pour in the buttermilk and stir with a spoon until just combined, being careful not to overmix.

5. Use your hands if needed to bring the dough together.

6. Fold in the blueberries and Brie.

7. Use a 1/4 cup measure to drop batter onto a nonstick baking sheet, or press dough on a sheet of parchment paper or cutting board, then use a biscuit cutter to shape the dough into rounds.

NOTE: Try and push any cubes of Brie into the center of the dough.

8. Brush with buttermilk.

9. Place in the prepared baking sheet and place in the fridge for 20 minutes to chill.

10. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

11. Bake for 20-25 minutes or until light golden brown. Serve warm with honey butter (see below).

Honey Butter

1. Combine the butter and honey in a small bowl. Brush over the warm biscuits.

PS. the Brie may seem excessive, but trust me, it's only all things incredible. Happy Sunday!

This post is sponsored by Bob's Red Mill. Thank you for supporting the brands that keep Half Baked Harvest cooking!!

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/blueberry-brie-cornbread-biscuits-honey-butter/

Lemon Butter Cake

1 HOUR TO PREPARE
SERVES 8-10

INGREDIENTS

2 tablespoons mayonnaise
3 lemons, zested and juiced
3 large eggs
1 cup (2 sticks) unsalted butter
1 1/4 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon salt

PREPARATION

1. Preheat the oven to 340º F. Butter a 9 inch round cake pan and dust with flour.

2. In a medium bowl, combine flour, baking powder and baking soda.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together butter, sugar and salt until fully combined and mixture is creamed.

4. Whisk in eggs, one egg at a time, making sure each is fully incorporated before adding the next.

5. Mix in lemon zest and mayonnaise until fully combined

6. Slowly sift in flour while whisking. Stop whisking when fully incorporated. (Be careful not to overmix!) Stir in lemon juice.

7. Spread batter into cake pan and bake for 40-45 minutes, until the center bounces back when pressed with your finger.

8. Remove from the oven, then let cool for 10-12 minutes and transfer to a serving platter by turning it upside down onto the surface.

9. Serve while still warm or fully cooled!

Recipe adapted from The 350 Degree Oven

http://12tomatoes.com/lemon-butter-cake/

Blackberry Muffins with Lime-Coconut Butter Glaze BY ALYSSA

Author: Alyssa Rimmer
Total time: 30 mins
Serves: 10 muffins

Ingredients

1 flax egg (1 T flax + 3T water) or 1 large egg
2 bananas
¼ cup coconut milk
¼ cup maple syrup (or liquid sweetener of choice)
1¼ cup oats
¼ cup blanched almond flour
¼ cup coconut sugar
2 tablespoons quinoa flakes
Zest of 2 limes
2 teaspoons baking powder
½ teaspoon vanilla bean powder (or 1 teaspoon extract)
½ teaspoon salt
½ cup - ¾ cup fresh blackberries (if large, chop in half)

Instructions

1. Heat the oven to 350ºF. Grease a 12-cup muffin tin and set aside.

2. Add the egg, bananas, milk and syrup into a blender. Blend on high until smooth. Add the oats and blend again until smooth. Transfer to a large bowl.

3. To the bowl, add the remaining ingredients (minus the blackberries). Stir together until combined.

4. Fold in blackberries.

5. Fill each cup ¾ of the way full. Add water to the ones that are unused.

6. Bake on the center rack for 23 - 25 minutes until a cake tester inserted into the center comes out clean.

7. Cool in the pan for 5 minutes, then transfer to a wire rack and cool completely. If desired, reheat in the toaster oven or in the microwave.

Lime Coconut Butter Glaze

Author: Alyssa Rimmer
Total time: 3 mins
Serving size: 1 tablespoons

Ingredients

¼ cup coconut butter
2 tablespoons maple syrup (or liquid sweetener of choice)
Juice of 1 lime
1 tablespoon coconut oil
1 - 2 tablespoons coconut milk

Instructions

1. Melt the coconut oil, syrup and lime juice in a small sauce pan. Whisk in coconut oil until completely combined.

2. Whisk in 1 tablespoon of coconut milk until smooth and if it's still too thick (you want it to be drizzleable), whisk in another tablespoon of milk.

3. Transfer the mixture to a squeeze bottle or drizzle over the muffins with a spoon/fork.

4. Store leftovers in the fridge and reheat in a pan or microwave when ready to use.

http://www.simplyquinoa.com/blackberry-muffins-lime-coconut-butter-glaze/

Peach Sriracha Chicken Wings

Addictively spicy and sweet baked chicken wings.

Total Time: 60min
Serves 4

Ingredients

3 pounds chicken wings
2 tablespoons neutral oil
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon black pepper
Chives, garnish
1/2 cup peach jam
2 tablespoons sriracha chili sauce
1 tablespoon tomato paste
1 teaspoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon unsalted butter

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400° F. In a large bowl, toss together chicken wings, oil, salt, and pepper. Spread wings out on a baking sheet.

2. Bake wings for 45-50 minutes, flipping once halfway through. Finished wings should be slightly crispy and browned.

3. Meanwhile, stir together jam, sriracha chili sauce, tomato paste, soy sauce, and butter in a small pot over low heat. Heat until steaming hot and combined. Then remove from heat.

4. When wings are cooked, add them to a large bowl and drizzle with the peach sriracha sauce. Toss to combine.

5. Garnish finished wings with fresh chives.

Tips: You can also fry wings in a deep fryer at 350° F for 10 minutes. If you fry them, season them with salt and pepper, but you don't need to toss them with oil.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 861.0

Daily Value: Total Fat 54.7g - Saturated Fat 16.2g - Cholesterol 385.2mg - Sodium 1098.9mg - Total Carbohydrate 30.0g - Dietary Fiber 1.3g - Sugars 20.5g - Protein 60.3g

Daily Value*: Vitamin C 9.50% - Calcium 5.30% - Iron 11.20%
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/peach-sriracha-chicken-wings/3269773b-d5b1-4c1b-b344-32f0184582e2

I think you could use the following with a pie you don't cook the crust first. Like a fruit pie. It's worth a try don't you think?

How to Make Pie Crust from Cake Mix

Total time: 35 mins
Makes crust for 2 pies

Ingredients

Cake Mix - any flavor
1 whole egg
3 egg yolks
1 tablespoon butter, softened

Instructions

1. Combine all ingredients in a large bowl

2. Turn dough out onto a slightly floured counter and knead until well combined

3. Wrap in plastic and chill at least 15 minutes

4. Divide in half and roll out dough

5. Place in pie pan, prick bottom with fork

6. Bake at 350 degrees for 20-25 minutes for full size pie

7. Bake at 350 degrees for 5-7 minutes for mini pies

Notes: Pie crust to be used as an already baked pie shell

http://hoosierhomemade.com/how-to-make-pie-crust-from-cake-mix

Ginger Lime Marinade

This is enough marinade for 6- 6-8oz top sirloin or sirloin strip steaks.

Ingredients
1/4 cup soya sauce
1/4 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup honey 
two large limes, zest and juice 
2 tablespoons freshly grated ginger
freshly cracked pepper to taste
4/6 cloves garlic minced

Directions

1. Mix the above ingredients, and pour over steak that has been placed into a zip lock bag.

2. Remove any excess air and massage the marinade around the meat.

3. Refrigerate overnight.

4. Prepare the grill by heating the clean grill on high with the lid closed for about 10 minutes.

5. Place the steaks on the grill and grill on medium low heat until desired doneness.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/ginger-lime-marinade.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ooh - i see more pictures in our future. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Don't cry Mel or you will have me at it again , and at the moment I'm winning the argument not to give in to tears . We will talk of good things instead like an update on your beautiful blanket . I've almost finished the one I am crocheting although I've just realised I've added a strip upside down , good thing about crochet is that it's very easy to frog
> I've also started a loopy cardigan / jacket in pieces so I'm going to have to do the dreaded sewing of seams and I'm messing about with a dress that I really should frog but I'm to stubborn to give up on it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought they were sweet. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I keep looking at these hats Sam maybe I will try one sometime soon


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is there a way to begin a new color at the beginning of the row and have it be the first stitch and not the previous color? i'm ready to introduce a new color but when i start the first stitch is the light brown instead of the new color. any help will be appreciated. --- sam


Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i would add this to my list of recipes - - just found this on another recipe for using cake mix for pie crust. 

"Notes: This crust is only to be used for pies such as coconut or lemon meringue pies, which have a filling that is cooked separately and the whole pie is not baked together. Pies made using this type of crust should be stored in the refrigerator if not eaten within a few hours of baking."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you margaret. appreciate it. --- sam



darowil said:


> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see. 
Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you every one. I really appreciate all the kind wishes , thoughts and hugs . I'm so glad I decided to pull up a chair at SAMs tea party and get to know all of you . You should all know that you have been a great help to me over the last year and a bit . Reading about what you are all up to has helped take my mind off other things and even given me some wonderful virtual traveling . Well this took a long time to write but I did just want to say thank you and I'm looking forward to seeing and reading more lovely posts


We love having you as well. Glad we have been able to help, and hope we can continue to be of some support over the coming months


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Gwen, thank you. There are times I wish I had my SLR camera. Then again, my cell phone is almost always with me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, great scarf! Leave it to a man to invent new way to wear!
Gwen, I love reading about our KTP dogs too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, adorable hats and booties! Pretty socks.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, great scarf! Leave it to a man to invent new way to wear!
> Gwen, I love reading about our KTP dogs too.


I love our KTP dogs as well. Maybe some dog picture updates would be fun this week.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:



> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
> That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


WOW!????????


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme, sent you an email.
Lynnette


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonja, just read your latest re older son, and I'm so sorry. Praying for comfort and strength for you all. It's a real test and you are being so brave. How is younger DS taking the news? Use us to lean on for support at any time - we will be here for you. {{{{{{{{{{multiple hugs}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


Lovely knits. I so love the mouse set. That is so adorable.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Absolutely adorable, she's a lucky little one getting these lovely items.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


Beautiful and looks stunning on the Model, ha! No, truly it does. Goodness me how many projects are you working on you are making me feel guilty....

Oh forgot to mention how lovely your hair looks as well... Darn shouldn't have had mine cut, shall have to start growing it longer again.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


I love those pictures!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie the shawl looks fantastic.???? as does the model. It matches the colors in your blouse. You look fabulous ☺☺☺☺☺


Sonja I am going to try not to cry again. 
I look forward to seeing your pics of your projects. 

Margaret the hat and booty sets are so adorable and David looks pleased with his scarf.

It is still tender to touch the spot on my head. I felt sick to my stomach with the pain this morning. Feeling better now. 

Got the groceries done this afternoon but no trip to get ice cream. Greg has been feeling ill the last 2 days. ????

Will check back in later on before bed.

Oh ya it started out raining this morning but it cleared up. Windows and curtains open all day. Beautiful breeze blowing today☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Desert Joy sun rise pic is gorgeous.????


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody I hope your head feels better I've done that on the attic ceiling. Does not make a good mood that's for sure!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Nannyof6gs welcome to the Ted party. I hope you enjoy it as much as we do


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


Looks lovely Julie. Your home looks like it is coming along nicely as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie the shawl looks fantastic.???? as does the model. It matches the colors in your blouse. You look fabulous ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> Sonja I am going to try not to cry again.
> I look forward to seeing your pics of your projects.
> ...


Thanks, Melody.
The colours were chosen for this dress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Looks lovely Julie. Your home looks like it is coming along nicely as well.


Thanks Mary- I am glad the house is looking more like home.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Mary that must have been a shock to read about the accident on Facebook. Praying


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


Prayers for your Uncle.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm heading to bed now. Good night everyone. Cath up tomorrow sometime


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Kaye*, praying for peace and a soft passing for your Aunt as well as strength and grace for each of you who love her so. May the end of her suffering bring rejoicing and gratitude to your hearts because of the love y'all have wrapped around her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


From me too...

Joy you are so good with saying the right words.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon. 

Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11: 

Now for a gripe about the "other" grandmother of Serena. She had her for a couple of hours on Friday late afternoon. Sends me a msg that she has sent some cute little videos of her by private msg on facebook to me. Ok... I have a look and yep the first one is pretty cute.... Serena found the jar of vegemite and sitting on the floor dipping her finger in and eating some.. LOL. (mind you as much as I love vegemite there is no way I could eat it like that... too strong) Anyway..... the next video is nearly the same except that she is using a KNIFE!!! to dip in the jar and EAT OFF.!! Now obviously the woman has either given her the knife or has just let her do this , as she is the one videoing and talking to Serena in the video. OMG.... I just kept playing it again and again hoping that the "knife" might morphe in to a teaspoon and I would be mistaken.... but nope there was no question.. she was dipping a knife into the jar and eating off it in her mouth. :sm06: So I waited a little bit then I sent a private msg... "that isnt a knife is it?" and she answered straight away "yes, but its a butter knife". I just sat there gobsmacked.... I havent even replied at all coz I have no idea what to say without starting a fight. Did she think I was going to say "oh, thats alright then if it is only a butter knife"? For goodness sake.... who puts knives in their mouths at any age anyway??? And Serena next time either there or somewhere else might help herself to a steak knife (or worse) and cut her mouth to bits. #$%^ing stupid woman. :sm15: :sm06: 

Rant over. Just when I think I cant be shocked anymore...... Good grief.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


Sometimes it is important to set the camera down and take care of the child. I have very few pictures and videos of my sons. I was too busy with giving medications and breathing treatments and helping my other child to get around because vision was horrendously bad. I can accept that I did not have the multitude of photos that other parents had. I am blessed to have my boys. I do hope that other granny understands the dangers that were in place while Serena was eating from a knife.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mary, so sorry to hear about your uncle and what a difficult way for you to learn about it. Hugs.

Julie, the scarf if just lovely--perfect colors for you. 

Mel, take good care of yourself; head injuries can be serious. 

Spent the afternoon outside reading and watching DGS and friend having a grand time playing in the lake. Such a perfect summer day. DD made tacos, corn on the cob and watermelon for dinner.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you every one. I really appreciate all the kind wishes , thoughts and hugs . I'm so glad I decided to pull up a chair at SAMs tea party and get to know all of you . You should all know that you have been a great help to me over the last year and a bit . Reading about what you are all up to has helped take my mind off other things and even given me some wonderful virtual traveling . Well this took a long time to write but I did just want to say thank you and I'm looking forward to seeing and reading more lovely posts


Sonja we are so glad that you joined us back then. I am sure I can safely say on behalf of us all that you are a part of our "family" and we hope to have you in our lives for a very long time. We are always here for you to come to and chat away or share your pain and sadness. Hugs to you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, cute! No, I live on paved road. Where we walk is a mile and a half from our home. It's open desert a mile square so if we walked the perimeter it would be four miles. I can let Maya off lead so she gets to run. Today we met 2 black labs. Maya is such a doofus, they lumber up to her in typical wag the whole body lab style and she backs up quivering and with high pitched yip! I told her stop already you know these guys and petted them and she settled down. But not your fierce Doberman response, for sure.


Funny Maya. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, so sorry you hurt your head. Hope you feel better by the end of the day.


Ditto....


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye Jo so glad Christopher got a job quickly. Certainly will give him time to get things in place while he searches for something in the automotive field.
> 
> Melody love your pez collection.
> 
> ...


It's so exciting that Hannah will be home soon, I know you've missed her tremendously. 
They told Christopher that they are going to wait until they get the new computer system installed to start him, but he's hired, and he did go get his unemployment started so that will get him going until they bring him officially aboard. It does make sense to just get him trained on the one system instead of training him on one then turning around and training him on the other a week or two later. 
Great idea of Hannah's to have the cookout and gift giving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Oh Sonja, I'm so very sorry, no matter if you expect it or not, it's still very hard. 
Hugs and prayers for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


NOT GOOD. How can Serena differentiate knife from knife? As you say stupid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Mary, so sorry to hear about your uncle and what a difficult way for you to learn about it. Hugs.
> 
> Julie, the scarf if just lovely--perfect colors for you.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much! I love the colours, and they do look good together.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's so exciting that Hannah will be home soon, I know you've missed her tremendously.
> They told Christopher that they are going to wait until they get the new computer system installed to start him, but he's hired, and he did go get his unemployment started so that will get him going until they bring him officially aboard. It does make sense to just get him trained on the one system instead of training him on one then turning around and training him on the other a week or two later.
> Great idea of Hannah's to have the cookout and gift giving.


I am so glad, Kaye Jo, that it is working out for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute hats and booties. too bad you can't take her picture with them on for us. she will look very cute in them. the socks are wonderful. did you have enough for the second sock? --- sam



darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely scarf darowil. --- sam



darowil said:


> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
> That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely on a lovely lady. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to surround him with warm healing energy. -- sam



pacer said:


> I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely on a lovely lady. --- sam


Thank you Sam- for that little bit of flattery! But I know it does suit me when I put my hair up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone wasn't thinking on all eight cylinders. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very much so. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Sam- for that little bit of flattery! But I know it does suit me when I put my hair up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very much so. --- sam


Thanks again! :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


Julie, what a beautiful photo of you in the Hinterland! The colours are perfect, and you're looking good. It's nice to see the decor - assume this is in your home?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
> That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


that's a great scarf Margaret . I like all the colours you used , reminds me of a dr who scarf


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


They are lovely Margaret . What fun hats and booties I'm thinking little Elizabeth will look so cute in them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I love our KTP dogs as well. Maybe some dog picture updates would be fun this week.


Here is one from earlier in the week it's been very hot and stuffy here do youngest son decided to make himself comfy outside . Mishka laid there watching him dragging everything out into the garden . She waited till he laid down before she pounced . She's loves to lay right next to you but she wriggles so much that she eventually has all the space


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


The shawl looks lovely Julie . You used beautiful coloured yarn .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


Sorry to hear this Mary I do hope that you hear more information soon and it's not as bad as you are thinking


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

1am and I am caught up. Have been buy knitting and didn't realize the time. I have 4 more pattern repeats and the final garter stitch border before cast off. ☺

Prayers for your Uncle. Hugs to you.

Machriste when I was talking to my Mom earlier she had a fit. Was adamant that I go to hospital and get them to give me a CT Scan. Where I smacked my head us the spot my stroke was (the spot on the brain). I assured her I would be in touch with the dr after the weekend. Or if I felt off I would immediately go to the ER. 

Anyway it is late and I am off to bed.???? 
No plans tomorrow and I got my to do list completed today.????

Here's to hoping I can sleep in.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Margaret - you've been very busy. I love the little animal sets and scarf.

Julie - the shawl looks great.

Mel - hope the head is better in the morning

KayeJo - good news on Christopher's new job. So sorry about your aunt, but know that they will take good care of her as she passes from this life into the next one.

Mary - hope you learn more about your uncle.

Sonja - keeping you in prayer; hope you have a break from the heat. We've had storms through here the last couple of days and that's helped cool it off here. Mishka has quite the personality and I'm sure brings lots of joy to the family.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Lovely knits. I so love the mouse set. That is so adorable.


The mouse is my favourite. The main reason for the duck is she has Billy a yellow duck with a big orange beak as one of her toys. So I figured a Billy hat would be a good option. And that hat is likely big enough for next year. And as it turned out Vicky was just looking at her hats the other day and thinking that she was growing out of them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


Looks good Julie, nice for the cold weather - well much of the year as extra warmth when cool but not cold as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie the shawl looks fantastic.???? as does the model. It matches the colors in your blouse. You look fabulous ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> Sonja I am going to try not to cry again.
> I look forward to seeing your pics of your projects.
> ...


I hope that your head soon feels better, And I hope you are watching to make sure you don't develop concussion or something similar. If you get a headache (as opposed to the area hurting) please make sure you get it checked. (I sound like a Mum! and I see later your Mum had told you to get checked out.)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


Praying that he will recover fully.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


The concern is not so much the butter knife as that is not likely to do much harm especially when she is sitting down- but the principle that knives are OK to put in the mouth is not good at all. And Serena is not old enough to get the difference.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute hats and booties. too bad you can't take her picture with them on for us. she will look very cute in them. the socks are wonderful. did you have enough for the second sock? --- sam


Yes-it is now finished and they have the non slip stuff added to the bottom as well. Was planning on finishing the second one and giving htat to her today as well- and then left the first one home so that will have to wait until Wednesday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Margaret . What fun hats and booties I'm thinking little Elizabeth will look so cute in them


The hats went on just to see how she looked- and they did look cute on.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


 I'm glad your mum is doing so much better Cathy and hope you are feeling lots better too no more stomach pains 
Can understand why you are upset with other grandma the woman has obviously not thought through that Serena might pick a different knife up next time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie, what a beautiful photo of you in the Hinterland! The colours are perfect, and you're looking good. It's nice to see the decor - assume this is in your home?


Thank you so much, Lin! I am very pleased with the colours. The photo is taken in the sitting room- I had the sofa moved, so Ringo did not launch himself out the 8 foot drop, as he was running the risk whenever he saw a dog on the driveway- he had realised he could perch on the back of the cushions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is one from earlier in the week it's been very hot and stuffy here do youngest son decided to make himself comfy outside . Mishka laid there watching him dragging everything out into the garden . She waited till he laid down before she pounced . She's loves to lay right next to you but she wriggles so much that she eventually has all the space


She knows how to look after #1!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The shawl looks lovely Julie . You used beautiful coloured yarn .


Thank you, Sonja, the colours are pretty much what I had hoped- I am too lazy to get into dyeing again, but love choosing my own colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Here's to hoping I can sleep in.


Hope you do get to sleep in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Margaret - you've been very busy. I love the little animal sets and scarf.
> 
> Julie - the shawl looks great.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Looks good Julie, nice for the cold weather - well much of the year as extra warmth when cool but not cold as well.


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Don't cry Mel or you will have me at it again , and at the moment I'm winning the argument not to give in to tears . We will talk of good things instead like an update on your beautiful blanket . I've almost finished the one I am crocheting although I've just realised I've added a strip upside down , good thing about crochet is that it's very easy to frog
> I've also started a loopy cardigan / jacket in pieces so I'm going to have to do the dreaded sewing of seams and I'm messing about with a dress that I really should frog but I'm to stubborn to give up on it


Cant wait to see pictures please. I love seeing your creations. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
> That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


Great photos, very nice scarf also. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


Very cute hats. Does she mind wearing a hat? Serena gets a bit funny about hats, doesnt like to keep them on.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


That looks fabulous on you Julie. You look lovely. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


Oh dear. I hope you will be able to get news and that he isnt hurt too badly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


Elizabeth will look so cute in these! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


Lovely shawl & lovely pic too! :sm24: You really suit those colours.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is one from earlier in the week it's been very hot and stuffy here do youngest son decided to make himself comfy outside . Mishka laid there watching him dragging everything out into the garden . She waited till he laid down before she pounced . She's loves to lay right next to you but she wriggles so much that she eventually has all the space


Aaww Mishka. Looks very comfy.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Desert Joy sun rise pic is gorgeous.????


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


Doubly stupid woman....1 - to let Serena use a knife (of any kind) and 2 - to then video *her* stupidity!

Edit - Forgot to say I'm pleased to hear your mum is doing better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The concern is not so much the butter knife as that is not likely to do much harm especially when she is sitting down- but the principle that knives are OK to put in the mouth is not good at all. And Serena is not old enough to get the difference.


Exactly! I dont understand her at all sometimes. Spoons and forks go in mouths not knives anyway. :sm16:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Doubly stupid woman....1 - to let Serena use a knife (of any kind) and 2 - to then video *her* stupidity!
> 
> Edit - Forgot to say I'm pleased to hear your mum is doing better.


I agree..... to actually SHOW me MY grandchild putting a knife (of any kind) in her mouth. But obviously she doesnt see it as any sort of issue. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> The hats went on just to see how she looked- and they did look cute on.


Aaww. I like the mouse one the best. Adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm glad your mum is doing so much better Cathy and hope you are feeling lots better too no more stomach pains
> Can understand why you are upset with other grandma the woman has obviously not thought through that Serena might pick a different knife up next time


Thanks Sonja. I am doing good too, just a couple of niggles now and then. I have a follow up appointment this Thursday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bit dull here today, but at least it's dry. Got friends coming for coffee later and we may take in a Classic Car exhibition that they're having down on the prom today. My friend is suffering badly with depression/anxiety just now and has actually been admitted to a Psychiatric hospital, but he's got a "day pass" today, so they are coming to visit. He's had these episodes all his life, but his wife says this is the worst one yet. They've been told he'll probably be in hospital for at least 3 months, which wouldn't be so bad if the place was nice, but it's not - very old and delapidated; the food is awful (& he's a picky eater at the best of times); TV rarely works; only one working shower (for around 15 people!) and he only sees a psychiatrist once a week...enough to make you depressed!
Update - my friend's just phoned and said that Alan (DH) seems not too bad this morning so they will be down shortly...better get myself moving!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Cant wait to see pictures please. I love seeing your creations. :sm24:


Well if I ever get the strips altogether and the right way round as I've just had to pull it apart again I'll show a picture as for the dress think of neopolitan ice cream and you get the picture but I'll show a picture of that to


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well if I ever get the strips altogether and the right way round as I've just had to pull it apart again I'll show a picture as for the dress think of neopolitan ice cream and you get the picture but I'll show a picture of that to


I always look forward to seeing pictures of your crafts. Mishka is too funny taking all the shade for self. Your son must be a tall man.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

KateB said:


> Bit dull here today, but at least it's dry. Got friends coming for coffee later and we may take in a Classic Car exhibition that they're having down on the prom today. My friend is suffering badly with depression/anxiety just now and has actually been admitted to a Psychiatric hospital, but he's got a "day pass" today, so they are coming to visit. He's had these episodes all his life, but his wife says this is the worst one yet. They've been told he'll probably be in hospital for at least 3 months, which wouldn't be so bad if the place was nice, but it's not - very old and delapidated; the food is awful (& he's a picky eater at the best of times); TV rarely works; only one working shower (for around 15 people!) and he only sees a psychiatrist once a week...enough to make you depressed!
> Update - my friend's just phoned and said that Alan (DH) seems not too bad this morning so they will be down shortly...better get myself moving!


Have a wonderful time visiting with friends. I am sure that the outing for your friend will do him more good than being at the hospital.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very cute hats. Does she mind wearing a hat? Serena gets a bit funny about hats, doesnt like to keep them on.


She has just started pulling them off in the last couple of weeks. They needed to hold the sun hat down in Sicily.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cathy... I am glad that you and your mum are both doing better. It is so good to see your mum interacting with the other people and for the people to be laughing and enjoying themselves.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Bit dull here today, but at least it's dry. Got friends coming for coffee later and we may take in a Classic Car exhibition that they're having down on the prom today. My friend is suffering badly with depression/anxiety just now and has actually been admitted to a Psychiatric hospital, but he's got a "day pass" today, so they are coming to visit. He's had these episodes all his life, but his wife says this is the worst one yet. They've been told he'll probably be in hospital for at least 3 months, which wouldn't be so bad if the place was nice, but it's not - very old and delapidated; the food is awful (& he's a picky eater at the best of times); TV rarely works; only one working shower (for around 15 people!) and he only sees a psychiatrist once a week...enough to make you depressed!
> Update - my friend's just phoned and said that Alan (DH) seems not too bad this morning so they will be down shortly...better get myself moving!


Enjoy your day with your friends. Is that hospital the best he can go to? I would have thought he should see psychiatrist more often than that.... and 1 shower for 15 people! Good heavens.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well if I ever get the strips altogether and the right way round as I've just had to pull it apart again I'll show a picture as for the dress think of neopolitan ice cream and you get the picture but I'll show a picture of that to


 :sm24: Well I like neopolitan ice cream, so I look forward to seeing the dress also. :sm17:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> She has just started pulling them off in the last couple of weeks. They needed to hold the sun hat down in Sicily.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful photos, Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Cathy... I am glad that you and your mum are both doing better. It is so good to see your mum interacting with the other people and for the people to be laughing and enjoying themselves.


It was! The girl that was doing the activites today said she was going to make sure they played the balloon game at least once a week.

I meant to add that I was chatting to the nurse and she told me that sometimes mum actually eats TWO meals at lunchtime and also a dessert. Golly she only weighs 34 kilos.... I dont know where she puts it. LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the photos! Funny model...lovely scarf!


darowil said:


> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
> That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Well I like neopolitan ice cream, so I look forward to seeing the dress also. :sm17:


As long as someone eats the chocolate. While I love chocolate I don't like a lot of things with chocolate flavouring- like ice-cream or cake (but normally love the chocolate icing!so I will eat chocolate cake for the icing), milkshakes. Do like hot chocolate or mocha.
It's just started raining (again) July has been quite wet-average maximum temperatures and warm minimums.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...David is funny....love the scarf and what a handsome man....good sense of humor too.


darowil said:


> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
> That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love love love the hats & slippers! Of course the socks are great too. Looks like you are really having fun knitting for Elizabeth.


darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

.


sugarsugar said:


> It was! The girl that was doing the activites today said she was going to make sure they played the balloon game at least once a week.
> 
> I meant to add that I was chatting to the nurse and she told me that sometimes mum actually eats TWO meals at lunchtime and also a dessert. Golly she only weighs 34 kilos.... I dont know where she puts it. LOL


It's so good that she is happy there- and eating. And that the medications are helping- despite the doctor not wanting to keep her on them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful as is the picture of you! By the way I really like the color of your walls behind you.



Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...David is funny....love the scarf and what a handsome man....good sense of humor too.


I told him the photos were going on here so he knew what was coming. He likes it which is good after all the work on it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto.


nittergma said:


> Mary that must have been a shock to read about the accident on Facebook. Praying


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love love love the hats & slippers! Of course the socks are great too. Looks like you are really having fun knitting for Elizabeth.


I amloving knitting for her- all sorts of interesting things to do.Starting on next winter now- unless Vicky wants something lighter for summer. I saw all these lovely things to knit but wondered whether Vicky would want them or not- but they do love them so that is good. Can knit fun but useful things


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable! Dear little sock.


darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cathy some folks just have zero sense....obviously this other grandmother fits that category.



sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this scene....handsome son and silly Mishka.


Swedenme said:


> Here is one from earlier in the week it's been very hot and stuffy here do youngest son decided to make himself comfy outside . Mishka laid there watching him dragging everything out into the garden . She waited till he laid down before she pounced . She's loves to lay right next to you but she wriggles so much that she eventually has all the space


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> As long as someone eats the chocolate. While I love chocolate I don't like a lot of things with chocolate flavouring- like ice-cream or cake (but normally love the chocolate icing!so I will eat chocolate cake for the icing), milkshakes. Do like hot chocolate or mocha.
> It's just started raining (again) July has been quite wet-average maximum temperatures and warm minimums.


I will eat your chocolate icecream for you then Margaret. :sm11: I love chocolate anything. I have been having hot milo every night for a couple of weeks now, I think it helps me sleep better.....

Mmmm I think we are supposed to get that rain tomorrow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely woman in lovely scarf, Julie! Great colors. And your wall looks so nice, too!


Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> .
> 
> It's so good that she is happy there- and eating. And that the medications are helping- despite the doctor not wanting to keep her on them


Yes! I am glad that she has them regular now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me, too.


Lurker 2 said:


> Prayers for your Uncle.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy some folks just have zero sense....obviously this other grandmother fits that category.


 :sm24: Mmm agreed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yesterday I got absolutely little accomplished. Staying up so late the night before did me in. Did manage to go get new knobs for the dresser I'm re-doing and then out to Michaels for a picture frame needed, some modge-podge, and a peacock feather. (You'll eventually see what I do with them...LOL). DH and I then went to a local BBQ place for lunch and then back home. Lay down to take a nap and slept the entire afternoon was up for maybe 2 hours and then back in bed by 7 pm and slept until this morning. Very rested now so will hopefully get some things done today. Am off to check out the digest and then get busy. TTYL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds like a perfect afternoon!


machriste said:


> Mary, so sorry to hear about your uncle and what a difficult way for you to learn about it. Hugs.
> 
> Julie, the scarf if just lovely--perfect colors for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cathy some folks just have zero sense....obviously this other grandmother fits that category.


Our numpty (good Scottish word for an idiot) told Luke on his Sports Day, "Second is the first loser!" I'm not against competition....but he's 3!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful photo! Big dogs always seem to think they are lap dogs!


Swedenme said:


> Here is one from earlier in the week it's been very hot and stuffy here do youngest son decided to make himself comfy outside . Mishka laid there watching him dragging everything out into the garden . She waited till he laid down before she pounced . She's loves to lay right next to you but she wriggles so much that she eventually has all the space


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday I got absolutely little accomplished. Staying up so late the night before did me in. Did manage to go get new knobs for the dresser I'm re-doing and then out to Michaels for a picture frame needed, some modge-podge, and a peacock feather. (You'll eventually see what I do with them...LOL). DH and I then went to a local BBQ place for lunch and then back home. Lay down to take a nap and slept the entire afternoon was up for maybe 2 hours and then back in bed by 7 pm and slept until this morning. Very rested now so will hopefully get some things done today. Am off to check out the digest and then get busy. TTYL.


Jeepers Gwen, you must have been very tired. I have to ask.... modge podge?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our numpty (good Scottish word for an idiot) told Luke on his Sports Day, "Second is the first loser!" I'm not against competition....but he's 3!!!


 :sm06: Good grief! By the way I do like that word ... numpty. Mmm I may need to use it sometimes... :sm19:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for peace of mind for your friend, Kate.


 KateB said:


> Bit dull here today, but at least it's dry. Got friends coming for coffee later and we may take in a Classic Car exhibition that they're having down on the prom today. My friend is suffering badly with depression/anxiety just now and has actually been admitted to a Psychiatric hospital, but he's got a "day pass" today, so they are coming to visit. He's had these episodes all his life, but his wife says this is the worst one yet. They've been told he'll probably be in hospital for at least 3 months, which wouldn't be so bad if the place was nice, but it's not - very old and delapidated; the food is awful (& he's a picky eater at the best of times); TV rarely works; only one working shower (for around 15 people!) and he only sees a psychiatrist once a week...enough to make you depressed!
> Update - my friend's just phoned and said that Alan (DH) seems not too bad this morning so they will be down shortly...better get myself moving!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I will eat your chocolate icecream for you then Margaret. :sm11: I love chocolate anything. I have been having hot milo every night for a couple of weeks now, I think it helps me sleep better.....
> 
> Mmmm I think we are supposed to get that rain tomorrow.


Well we do like to share- icecream or weather...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our numpty (good Scottish word for an idiot) told Luke on his Sports Day, "Second is the first loser!" I'm not against competition....but he's 3!!!


Oh dear-very hard to be successful if only first is good enough. Do the best you can is what we tried to teach the girls. If your best is scraping a pass and you do that is great, if your best is As and you only get Bs we want to know why.

Do like the word numpty- there are some great Scottish words.

And now i am off to bed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Rest is a good thing!


Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday I got absolutely little accomplished. Staying up so late the night before did me in. Did manage to go get new knobs for the dresser I'm re-doing and then out to Michaels for a picture frame needed, some modge-podge, and a peacock feather. (You'll eventually see what I do with them...LOL). DH and I then went to a local BBQ place for lunch and then back home. Lay down to take a nap and slept the entire afternoon was up for maybe 2 hours and then back in bed by 7 pm and slept until this morning. Very rested now so will hopefully get some things done today. Am off to check out the digest and then get busy. TTYL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It is a brand name for the liquid (very thin glue), used to decoupage.


sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers Gwen, you must have been very tired. I have to ask.... modge podge?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well we do like to share- icecream or weather...


Indeed we do. :sm11:

And on that note I am off to bed in a minute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> It is a brand name for the liquid (very thin glue), used to decoupage.


Thanks for answering. I have learned a couple of new words tonight. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Me too! Scottish words are so descriptive!


sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for answering. I have learned a couple of new words tonight. :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

As I am mostly a techno-idiot, can someone tell me if there is a way to post on here without attaching it as a reply? Direct from the person posting? Thanks!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all☺

930am and I am up and about. I wanted to sleep in but my mind said no. Gage is still asleep so I am checking out kp and fb in peace and quiet ☝

Cathy I wish I lived in Australia. I would be tempted to stop by other Grandma's house and give her a good smack. What an outright idiot to allow Serena to eat off a knife. Any kind of knife. Just unbelievable I am just as mad as you are.????

Fell asleep last night with prayers on my lips for your Uncle involved in the motorcycle accident. I am hoping he is going to be ok. 

Off I go to get a few things done before Gage awakens. Check in later on in ☝


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

April, if you want a new post, click in the quick reply box at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> That looks fabulous on you Julie. You look lovely. :sm11: :sm11:


Thank you so much, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Lovely shawl & lovely pic too! :sm24: You really suit those colours.


Thank you, Kate! And what is even better, I really like them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bit dull here today, but at least it's dry. Got friends coming for coffee later and we may take in a Classic Car exhibition that they're having down on the prom today. My friend is suffering badly with depression/anxiety just now and has actually been admitted to a Psychiatric hospital, but he's got a "day pass" today, so they are coming to visit. He's had these episodes all his life, but his wife says this is the worst one yet. They've been told he'll probably be in hospital for at least 3 months, which wouldn't be so bad if the place was nice, but it's not - very old and delapidated; the food is awful (& he's a picky eater at the best of times); TV rarely works; only one working shower (for around 15 people!) and he only sees a psychiatrist once a week...enough to make you depressed!
> Update - my friend's just phoned and said that Alan (DH) seems not too bad this morning so they will be down shortly...better get myself moving!


As you say- sounds the sort of place to cause rather than cure depression, hope the episode passes quickly for Alan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is beautiful as is the picture of you! By the way I really like the color of your walls behind you.


Thank you so much, Gwen! The wall is a 'feature wall', most of the walls are quite a pleasant grey, BTW.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely woman in lovely scarf, Julie! Great colors. And your wall looks so nice, too!


Thank you, very much, on all counts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is one birthday to note, today- Siouxann who was visiting for a while, a while back, but will be in the middle of her next round of Chemo, has her birthday today.

*Happy Birthday, Sue! *


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It's great to see the pictures. Love the baby sets (we had Bob the duck!) and Melody, you'll get your work sorted. I'm sorry about your hitting your head--have done that (corners of cabinets and their doors hurt!). I hope your headache is gone and you got some rest.

Last night we went out for supper, and a big storm hit! Lights in the restaurant flickered and water started coming in under the door. (The place is a converted garage.). At one point, everyone's phones went off with an emergency weather alert, which was interesting. But all was well. I found out this morning the area got nearly 2.5 inches. We needed it.

Need to get moving this morning... Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one birthday to note, today- Siouxann who was visiting for a while, a while back, but will be in the middle of her next round of Chemo, has her birthday today.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Sue! *


I'll second the happy birthday! I wasn't aware she is in chemo, so double the good thoughts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our numpty (good Scottish word for an idiot) told Luke on his Sports Day, "Second is the first loser!" I'm not against competition....but he's 3!!!


Definitely a numpty . As long as Luke had fun and enjoyed himself that's all that matters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> As long as someone eats the chocolate. While I love chocolate I don't like a lot of things with chocolate flavouring- like ice-cream or cake (but normally love the chocolate icing!so I will eat chocolate cake for the icing), milkshakes. Do like hot chocolate or mocha.
> It's just started raining (again) July has been quite wet-average maximum temperatures and warm minimums.


I'm the same Margaret . Love chocolate but not keen at all on chocolate cake or ice cream


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yesterday I got absolutely little accomplished. Staying up so late the night before did me in. Did manage to go get new knobs for the dresser I'm re-doing and then out to Michaels for a picture frame needed, some modge-podge, and a peacock feather. (You'll eventually see what I do with them...LOL). DH and I then went to a local BBQ place for lunch and then back home. Lay down to take a nap and slept the entire afternoon was up for maybe 2 hours and then back in bed by 7 pm and slept until this morning. Very rested now so will hopefully get some things done today. Am off to check out the digest and then get busy. TTYL.


Wow I'm impressed , you must have needed it , maybe all the stress with the thugs tired you out more than you knew


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll second the happy birthday! I wasn't aware she is in chemo, so double the good thoughts.


Happy Birthday, Sue!!! Thinking of you and sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, thank you.
Mary, healing energy with your dear uncle.
Julie, love the shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, thank you.
> Mary, healing energy with your dear uncle.
> Julie, love the shawl.


 :sm24: Must get back to bed!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

siouxAnn, Happy Birthday and prayers for chemo that does exactly what is needed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

SiouxAnn, have a very Happy Birthday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been thinking about SiouxAnn these last few days and hoping all was well with her. Has anyone heard from her lately? I do wish SiouxAnn a happy Birthday. 

I haven't heard word on my uncle as of yet. I keep checking on facebook and no news yet.

I do have another visitation to attend on Thursday of this week. My DH will be doing music for the funeral on Friday and Matthew might be helping with setup and tear down if a luncheon is held at the church. We are waiting for final word from the family. The lady was a music therapist for the local psychiatric hospital as well as a member of the praise team for our church and involved with music throughout the community. We learned of her death early yesterday morning although she passed Friday afternoon. I did let the one lady who organizes the funeral luncheons that she can always call Matthew to help set up tables and chairs for the meals. Usually the elderly men and women do it and that can be a bit much for them. This will be the 4th funeral and luncheon in about 3 - 4 weeks at our church so the elderly are getting worn out and could use some help. I will go to the visitation and more than likely my DH will just do the funeral. He will work Thursday night so won't want to wake up early to go to the funeral home and then try to sleep afterwards. My DH will take a 1/2 day(night) off on Friday night so he can get some sleep after the funeral before going into work. It should be a musically involved funeral with many members of the praise team wanting to be there to contribute. 

I am caught up here so need to get some housework done and continue to prepare for KAP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been thinking about SiouxAnn these last few days and hoping all was well with her. Has anyone heard from her lately? I do wish SiouxAnn a happy Birthday.
> 
> I haven't heard word on my uncle as of yet. I keep checking on facebook and no news yet.
> 
> ...


I have spoken with Sue, Mary- chemo is being a bit rough, and she was expecting worse with the next round- she is remarkably up beat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well of course I misspelled it...mod podge; it is a waterbased sealer, glue, finisher all in one. Here's a picture of it. This one gives a glossy finish. There are several other types of finishes available. I've also seen recipes for homemade mod podge but just had purchased this.

As to being tired, part of that also was the RA I'm sure since that night I was in quite a bit of pain. Fine now.


sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers Gwen, you must have been very tired. I have to ask.... modge podge?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree...do your best...like what you said. Also love "numpty".



darowil said:


> Oh dear-very hard to be successful if only first is good enough. Do the best you can is what we tried to teach the girls. If your best is scraping a pass and you do that is great, if your best is As and you only get Bs we want to know why.
> 
> Do like the word numpty- there are some great Scottish words.
> 
> And now i am off to bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same here...*Happy Birthday Siouxann! Also sending you healing hugs.*


Sorlenna said:


> I'll second the happy birthday! I wasn't aware she is in chemo, so double the good thoughts.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have spoken with Sue, Mary- chemo is being a bit rough, and she was expecting worse with the next round- she is remarkably up beat.


Thanks for the update. Chemo is a challenge to endure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Thanks for the update. Chemo is a challenge to endure.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Water jogged an hour and did 20 min. Weights. Stalling, as I need to pay bills.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Siouxann!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gentle hugs and birthday wishes for Sioux Ann 
???? ???? ???? ???? ???? 

Got these done today and I also had a glorious 2 hour nap. Feeling wonderful and refreshed. Hoping to get the blanket finished today/tonight.

Gage is not a meat Eater normally so I am wondering if something is changing with him. He asked for bacon this morning and has just now asked if he can have chicken wings. I am more then happy to oblige.☺☺☺

Check in later.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute sonja - i notice that Mishka has all the shade. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is one from earlier in the week it's been very hot and stuffy here do youngest son decided to make himself comfy outside . Mishka laid there watching him dragging everything out into the garden . She waited till he laid down before she pounced . She's loves to lay right next to you but she wriggles so much that she eventually has all the space


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Sunday 31 July '16

Hot and sultry outside - I do have the a/c on. The last time I looked it was 90° around four o'clock. It has been a day of do nothing. I went and had breakfast with the family - came home and went back to bed - not because I was sleepy - how else to do you fight boredom - when there is plenty that needs done - like filling the dishwasher. It has just been one of those days.

I don't think anyone has done much of anything around here today. Heidi did go to town - brought me two packs of plastic hangers that I had asked her to pick up for me when she had the chance. I have no idea why I need more - I don't remember buying more clothes. Oh yes - there were the many polo shirts that needed hung. Forgot about that.

Cottage Cheese Rolls with variations - Gluten Free

These cottage cheese rolls are a favorite, be it family or friends - including all wheat-lovers. I'll leave the original post here - except to note that now I use one cup of Julie's Flour Mix instead of the individual flours listed in the original recipe. The dough handles so well. In the photo above I made the rolls without the added grated cheese as shown in the original recipe, which is the way I make them most often. The rolls are great with soup, or delicious as a snack with cheese or jam. This recipe was inspired by Charlotte's Cottage Cheese Rolls This is my new favourite go-to recipe when I want a light flaky pastry, since this dough is wonderful to work with. I've shown some of the ways I use this dough, maybe you have some more. One I didn't show is the icing glazed ones Charlotte made.

NOTE: this is the link you can click on for the recipe. The Schnetki 'fooled' both my husband and my granddaughter that they were not the 'real' thing! I use this dough for a Platz base -- rolling it out about 1/4" thick to fit the pan or cookie sheet. The cheese rolls and the sausage rolls are melt in your mouth delicious. Not pictured is the option of using this dough for pie crusts.

The dough recipe (I usually double the recipe)

Ingredients

1/4 cup white bean flour 
1/4 cup brown rice flour 
1/4 cup sweet rice flour 
1/4 cup potato starch 
1/2 tsp xanthan gum 
1/2 tsp salt (or less) 
1/2 cup butter 
1 egg 
creamed cottage cheese (to make 3/4 cup) 
extra sweet rice flour for handling dough

Directions

1. Mix dry ingredients together in bowl.

2. Using pastry blender cut in butter

3. Put egg in measuring cup and fill with cottage cheese to make 3/4 cup -- whisk together.

4. Add egg/cheese mix to flour and stir until a ball forms - knead until smooth using a little more sweet rice flour if needed. Dough should still be a little sticky. I don't usually need any extra sweet rice flour.

5. Cover dough and chill for several hours - at least two, its better overnight.

6. Divide dough into parts as per desired use.

For the cheese rolls: One fist sized dough will roll into a 9-10" circle (dough is not more than 1/4 " thick) Sprinkle with grated cheddar cheese before cutting with pizza cutter into 12 slices. Roll up each slice starting with wide end rolling to the tip.

For the sausage rolls: Roll dough (1/4" thick) into a rectangle and wrap sausage pieces in a 'blanket'. placing seam side down. I used Winkler Farmer Sausage that was wonderful.

For the schnetki: click on the link (above) to the original wheat schnetki recipe and follow the same instructions to make them.

7. Bake at 375 degrees until golden brown.

Note: I know some of you cannot have dairy - I think the cottage cheese is the 'secret' success ingredient in this recipe but you could try it with a dairy substitute. Also instead of the white bean flour you could substitute chickpea flour.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/07/cottage-cheese-rolls-with-variations.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Julie's Flour Blend" Gluten Free (and bread/bun recipe)

I have been working at coming up with an all-purpose flour mix that I could trust. I have finally come up with a blend that I am really happy with. It is so much easier to reach for ONE flour container instead of several.

Here is "Julie's Flour Blend"

1 cup millet flour
1 cup white bean flour (grind your own navy beans (small white beans from grocery store) 
1 cup brown rice flour 
1 cup potato starch 
1 cup tapioca starch 
1/2 cup white rice flour 
1/2 cup cornstarch 
3 tbsp. potato flour

NOTE -- I did not include xanthan gum because the amount needed is not the same for bread as it is for cakes and different again for cookies. So I prefer to add it in each recipe.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2014/09/julies-flour-blend-gluten-free-and.html

Cottage Cheese Rolls

I have used this pastry recipe and baked up some savory appetizers instead of this sweet version. Anyway you make it, sweet or savory, this is a great recipe.

I have been making these tasty rolls for almost 30 years now. My cousin Anne has shared the recipe with many of us. It can served on a tray of dainties glazed with a thin layer of icing, or without the glaze and serve them alongside a bowl of soup and salad. Whether you choose to serve them sweet or savory, they are delicious! A very quick and easy to make recipe that is very popular among our circles and in our churches, but perhaps for some of you it is a new recipe. This recipe can be made ahead and frozen before you bake it guaranteeing freshly baked warm rolls.

Dough

2 cups of unbleached flour
1 1/2 cups of creamed cottage cheese (1% works fine too)
1 cup butter or hard margarine
pinch of salt optional

Directions

1. With a pastry blender cut the butter into the flour and salt if using.

2. Add the cottage cheese and knead into a ball of dough just until comes together like you would for biscuits.

3. Divide dough into 4 equal parts.

4. Chill the dough for a few hours as this dough is very soft and sticky if you don't

5. Roll each ball into a 10-12" circle. Cut into 12 equal pieces.

6. Starting at the wide end roll towards the narrow.

7. Place them on a parchment lined baking sheet and freeze.

8. Take them out of the freezer.

9. Preheat the oven to 350 and bake for 20-30 minutes (no need to thaw them first).

10. When they get golden brown flecks they are done. So watch your oven carefully. Each oven bakes slightly different hence the time difference.

11. Serve them plain or glazed.

Glaze

1 cup icing sugar
3-4	tablespoons milk

Directions

1. Mix these ingredients together and lightly brush over warm rolls.

2. Try making the dough and roll little sausages in the pastry for a tasty treat.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/04/flashback-friday-cottage-cheese-rolls.html

Or how about using the pastry for making some Turnovers with your choice of filling. These are Tuna turnovers.....very tasty.

Tuna Turnovers

If you like Tuna Melt Sandwiches, you are sure to enjoy these handheld turnovers as well. They are good to send along for lunches or along side of a soup or salad.

Dough

3 cups flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
4 teaspoons baking powder
1 cup butter or margarine
1 egg
milk to fill 1 cup with egg in it

Directions

1. Combine all the dry ingredients in a bowl.

2. Add the cold butter or margarine and cut butter into the flour to get course crumbs.

3. Add the egg into a one cup measure, fill the remaining cup with milk.

4. Stir the wet ingredients to form into a dough.

5. Roll out the dough on a well floured surface and cut into 5 inch rounds, or what ever size you would like your turnovers to be.

6. Add a tablespoon of filling to the center.

7. Fold over dough and seal.

8. Bake at 400 for 15-20 minutes until golden brown.

Filling

2 - 7 ounce tuna in water, drained well
2 cups shredded old / aged cheddar cheese
2 teaspoons butter
1/4 cup onion, finely chopped
1/4 cup green pepper, finely chopped
1/4 cup mushrooms, finely chopped
enough mayonnaise to moisten tuna mixture

Directions

1. Saute onion, green pepper, mushroom in butter until the onion is soft and transparent.

2. Add it to the tuna and cheese.

3. Add enough mayonnaise to the tuna to moisten.

Tip- we like a bit of spice in our food so I added a little sprinkle of cayenne pepper into the Tuna mixture.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2013/05/tuna-turnovers.html

I think the following recipe sounds soooooo good. Hope someone tries it.

Sloppy Joe Stuffed Shells Recipe By Blair Lonergan/theseasonedmom.com

"These Sloppy Joe Stuffed Shells are a fun and easy twist on the classic family-friendly dinner. With pasta, meat, and veggies baked together in one dish, it's a great freezer meal or make-ahead supper to enjoy on your next busy weeknight."

Serves: 10 people
Preparation Time: 45 min
Cooking Time: 45 min
Cooking Vessel Size: Large skillet and 9 x 13-inch baking dish
Author: The Seasoned Mom
Prep time: 45 mins
Cook time: 45 mins
Total time: 1 hour 30 mins
Serves: 10

INGREDIENTS

20 uncooked jumbo pasta shells
1 pound lean ground beef or ground turkey
1 large onion, chopped
1 green bell pepper, chopped
1 ¼ cups reduced-fat ricotta cheese
1 ½ cups (6 ounces) shredded reduced-fat cheddar cheese, divided
1 egg, lightly beaten
1 can (14 ½ ounces) petite-diced tomatoes, drained
1 can Hunt's Manwich Sloppy Joe Sauce (Bold, Original, or Thick & Chunky)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Cook pasta according to package directions to al dente; drain and rinse in cold water.

2. In a large skillet, cook the beef, onion, and green pepper over medium heat until meat is no longer pink; drain.

3. In a large bowl, combine the ricotta cheese, 1 cup cheddar cheese, egg and half of the beef mixture.

4. In a small bowl, combine the tomatoes and Manwich Sloppy Joe Sauce. Spread ¾ cup of the sauce mixture into a 13-in x 9-in baking dish coated with cooking spray.

5. Spoon cheese mixture into pasta shells; place in baking dish.

6. Combine remaining beef mixture and sauce; spoon over shells. Sprinkle with remaining cheese.

7. Cover and bake at 350 degrees for 40 minutes. Uncover; bake 5-10 minutes longer or until cheese is melted.

Note: This meal can be prepared in advance and kept in the refrigerator overnight. When ready to bake, remove from the refrigerator and allow to sit on counter for 30 minutes before baking (covered).

http://www.recipelion.com/Budget-Friendly-Recipes/Sloppy-Joe-Stuffed-Shells-Recipe#5qoCWK9ojqxDmbcz.99

SALTY PEANUT BARS

These salty-sweet peanut bars are the perfect hybrid of cookie and candy bar. The buttery brown sugar crust makes a sturdy foundation for rich, fudgy peanut butter filling. Roasted salted peanuts season these Salty Peanut Bars with just the right amount of salt and provide crave-worthy crunch. The bars slice beautifully and a box-full makes a lovely homespun gift.

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 12 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes
Yield: 16 bars
Ingredients

1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup brown sugar, lightly packed
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, room temperature
1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
2 cups peanut butter chips
2 cups mini marshmallows
2 1/4 cups roasted salted peanuts, divided
Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Line 8x8-inch square baking pan with parchment paper so paper hangs over all four sides.

2. Combine flour, brown sugar and butter in large bowl. Stir, using wooden spoon, until large clumps form and then use hands to knead mixture together.

3. Press dough into bottom of prepared pan; bake 12 minutes. Remove pan from oven and place on cooling rack to cool completely.

4. In medium saucepan, combine sweetened condensed milk and peanut butter chips. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until chips are melted and mixture is smooth.

5. Add marshmallows and stir well. Cook until marshmallows melt and can be stirred into peanut butter mixture.

6. Add 1 cup peanuts; stir to incorporate.

7. Pour mixture over crust and spread evenly using spatula.

8. Sprinkle remaining 1 1/4 cup peanuts on top of filling while still warm. Gently press peanuts into filling using fingertips.

9. Refrigerate bars 1 hour or more before cutting.

10. Store bars at room temperature in air-tight container or covered in plastic wrap.

http://goboldwithbutter.com/salty-peanut-bars/

I hope your day or night has gone better than mine. Tomorrow is a new day and everything will be right side up by then. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she sounds like she has a few screws loose and not a lot of common sense. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I agree..... to actually SHOW me MY grandchild putting a knife (of any kind) in her mouth. But obviously she doesnt see it as any sort of issue. :sm06:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the hosital sounds straight out of a fright movie. --- sam



KateB said:


> Bit dull here today, but at least it's dry. Got friends coming for coffee later and we may take in a Classic Car exhibition that they're having down on the prom today. My friend is suffering badly with depression/anxiety just now and has actually been admitted to a Psychiatric hospital, but he's got a "day pass" today, so they are coming to visit. He's had these episodes all his life, but his wife says this is the worst one yet. They've been told he'll probably be in hospital for at least 3 months, which wouldn't be so bad if the place was nice, but it's not - very old and delapidated; the food is awful (& he's a picky eater at the best of times); TV rarely works; only one working shower (for around 15 people!) and he only sees a psychiatrist once a week...enough to make you depressed!
> Update - my friend's just phoned and said that Alan (DH) seems not too bad this morning so they will be down shortly...better get myself moving!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can hardly wait. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well if I ever get the strips altogether and the right way round as I've just had to pull it apart again I'll show a picture as for the dress think of neopolitan ice cream and you get the picture but I'll show a picture of that to


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she sounds like maybe she should think a little before putting mouth in action. but then one needs common sense for that don't they? --- sam



KateB said:


> Our numpty (good Scottish word for an idiot) told Luke on his Sports Day, "Second is the first loser!" I'm not against competition....but he's 3!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cathy - go here. --- sam http://www.wikihow.com/Mod-Podge



sugarsugar said:


> Jeepers Gwen, you must have been very tired. I have to ask.... modge podge?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely a huge happy birthday siouxann - hope it is a good day for you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is one birthday to note, today- Siouxann who was visiting for a while, a while back, but will be in the middle of her next round of Chemo, has her birthday today.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Sue! *


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds as though you are planning a lovely sendoff for the music therapist. no doubt she will enjoy all the music.

tons of healing energy continuing to surround uncle to heal him quickly. --- sam



pacer said:


> I have been thinking about SiouxAnn these last few days and hoping all was well with her. Has anyone heard from her lately? I do wish SiouxAnn a happy Birthday.
> 
> I haven't heard word on my uncle as of yet. I keep checking on facebook and no news yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

people - you need to watch this. who is going to try it next. --- sam http://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/currentnewsvideos/s-1857354?ezine=567


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> it sounds as though you are planning a lovely sendoff for the music therapist. no doubt she will enjoy all the music.
> 
> tons of healing energy continuing to surround uncle to heal him quickly. --- sam


If our musicians get their way, it will be quite a musical send off. The musicians are all discussing the lady's favorite pieces of music, but then they will need to touch base with the family for the final okay. I think it is wonderful that many of our musicians want to come and be a part of the musical service. Extra music will be used at the end while dismissal of the attendees takes place. I haven't decided if I will take off from work or not for the funeral. It will depend on workload. If it is a slow week, I might use a half day of vacation to attend. I know I have the following Friday off to come to KAP and the Monday after that so that I can do some volunteer work at church.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Melody such cute hats! I also like your wall decoration, we have a table placed in a similar area I might try that!


gagesmom said:


> Gentle hugs and birthday wishes for Sioux Ann
> ???? ???? ???? ???? ????
> 
> Got these done today and I also had a glorious 2 hour nap. Feeling wonderful and refreshed. Hoping to get the blanket finished today/tonight.
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam or Julie what does xanthan (SP) gum do for the dough? And by the way......NOT ME!


thewren said:


> people - you need to watch this. who is going to try it next. --- sam http://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/currentnewsvideos/s-1857354?ezine=567


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Ditto for me too


machriste said:


> siouxAnn, Happy Birthday and prayers for chemo that does exactly what is needed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sam or Julie what does xanthan (SP) gum do for the dough? And by the way......NOT ME!


It helps bind the flours, failing the binding of the gluten- being Gluten free- usually you also need egg to get the right consistency.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

In foods, xanthan gum is most often found in salad dressings and sauces. It helps to prevent oil separation by stabilizing the emulsion, although it is not an emulsifier. Xanthan gum also helps suspend solid particles, such as spices. Also used in frozen foods and beverages, xanthan gum helps create the pleasant texture in many ice creams, along with guar gum and locust bean gum. Toothpaste often contains xanthan gum, wherein it serves as a binder to keep the product uniform. Xanthan gum also helps thicken commercial egg substitutes made from egg whites, to replace the fat and emulsifiers found in yolks. It is also a preferred method of thickening liquids for those with swallowing disorders, since it does not change the color or flavor of foods or beverages at typical use levels.[8]

Xanthan gum is also used in gluten-free baking. Since the gluten found in wheat must be omitted, xanthan gum is used to give the dough or batter a "stickiness" that would otherwise be achieved with the gluten.



nittergma said:


> Sam or Julie what does xanthan (SP) gum do for the dough? And by the way......NOT ME!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, my mom didn't raise stupid kids. I'm not jumping out of a plane even with a parachute!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe Gage is going into a growth spurt? He's about the right age for one, isn't he?

I've been working on the quilt (the one that I found from years ago that was around halfway assembled). Foolishly I didn't check the seam allowance on the finished blocks...thought I was making progress until I realized the new ones weren't the same size... The first ones were done on the old machine that isn't around any more...Default seam allowances are not the same! Augh. So rip, rip, rip, rip and redo. It should be beautiful when it's finally done, so I keep reminding myself of that!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm the same Margaret . Love chocolate but not keen at all on chocolate cake or ice cream


Nice to have someone else who thinks like that.Most people can't see how I can like chocolate but not chocolate icecream or cake!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Siouxann. Praying that the chemo is effective and not too demanding on you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, my mom didn't raise stupid kids. I'm not jumping out of a plane even with a parachute!


I did once- it was great. Would do it again but can't convince myself it is worth all the money. Will need it to be gifted to me again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

great hats Mel. Onset of puberty perhaps????


gagesmom said:


> Gentle hugs and birthday wishes for Sioux Ann
> ???? ???? ???? ???? ????
> 
> Got these done today and I also had a glorious 2 hour nap. Feeling wonderful and refreshed. Hoping to get the blanket finished today/tonight.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You know Sam when I was in my 20s I wanted to learn to skydive but not now and definitely not without a parachute! LOL I did do a lot of stupid things in my 20s! LOL


thewren said:


> people - you need to watch this. who is going to try it next. --- sam http://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/currentnewsvideos/s-1857354?ezine=567


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished the chest that I was working on. I added peacock feathers on one area using the mod podge. It is painted with chalk paint and the two small stripes the Unicorn Spit (used thick like paint) then polyed it. Am not happy because the poly then darkened the feathers so that it is very difficult to see the colors so I may either replace them or paint in the colors myself. Haven't decided yet. Also the color in the photo isn't very good...the chest is more of a dark almond color and matches the base of the sink cabinet. I also framed the poster today that hangs above the chest (purchased the frame for 50% off at Michaels) Oh also put new knobs on chest. Chest was purchased for $10 at Goodwill.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the chest that I was working on. I added peacock feathers on one area using the mod podge. It is painted with chalk paint and the two small stripes the Unicorn Spit (used thick like paint) then polyed it. Am not happy because the poly then darkened the feathers so that it is very difficult to see the colors so I may either replace them or paint in the colors myself. Haven't decided yet. Also the color in the photo isn't very good...the chest is more of a dark almond color and matches the base of the sink cabinet. I also framed the poster today that hangs above the chest (purchased the frame for 50% off at Michaels) Oh also put new knobs on chest. Chest was purchased for $10 at Goodwill.


The chest looks good- but I see what you mean about no colour in the peacock feathers.As to what you could do about it- I have haven't the foggiest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know I can use acrylic paint and put in some color. I also could possibly add feathers on top and just use the mod podge since the colors were good until I use the poly which was clear so I don't know why they darkened so. Doesn't matter why...just will need to fix it. Oh and thank you!


darowil said:


> The chest looks good- but I see what you mean about no colour in the peacock feathers.As to what you could do about it- I have haven't the foggiest.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That looks super Gwen, I like the plain simple design of the chest. You sure have a great talent.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Why thank you Fan. My dad's hobby was building furniture and I spent a lot of time out in his workshop so maybe I picked up a few tips from him. LOL....that or just lucky mixed with trial and error!


Fan said:


> That looks super Gwen, I like the plain simple design of the chest. You sure have a great talent.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Fan. My dad's hobby was building furniture and I spent a lot of time out in his workshop so maybe I picked up a few tips from him. LOL....that or just lucky mixed with trial and error!


The chest looks good Gwen. I am glad that you have the energy to explore and try new things.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Mary. The energy comes in spurts and I try to take advantage of when I have it to get things done. Used to go like a whirlwind and do find it frustrating when it takes me so long to do things. But hey...I'm doing and that is what it is all about so no complaints. Have you heard anymore about your uncle? He is in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, great job. I trust you will solve color on peacock feathers.
Margaret, good on you. My younger daughter skydived once.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the chest, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all, where did last week go? It sure went quick.
> Marla and I made it over to see my Aunt this morning, needless to say, we never made it to the gym.
> My Aunt tried to climb over the rails of the hospital bed twice yesterday evening as she was hot, so they gave her something to calm her down and she'd been asleep since. We stayed around and visited with my cousins wife and the grandbaby, my Aunt never really woke up perse, but she did hold onto my hand pretty tight when I took hers and when I kissed her cheek and told her that Windy said she loved her, her eyes fluttered a bit, so I think she's a bit aware. My one cousin will be here on the 3rd unless she passes before then. On one hand I hope that she goes fairly quickly and doesn't stay in this state for long, but at the same time a couple of other grandkids will be here next week so I'd love for them to be able to hold her hand and kiss her cheek. But her breathing is not good, you can hear the fluid, so we'll see.
> Thank you all for the prayers, they are greatly appreciated for sure.
> ...


KayeJo, I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. I pray for a comfortable, peaceful passing. Sending hugs and prayers.

I will not get caught up this week, either, but checking in while I have internet. You are already up to page 19.

The rally went well, and I learned a lot, as well as seeing old friends, and making new. We saw Lake Champlain, and crossed into New York state yesterday. We drove up thru Lake Placid, and thru the area. Today we are in the Thousand Islands area along the St. Lawrence Seaway. We stopped at the Eisenhower Lock and watched 2 ships go thru the lock, before leaving and driving UNDER the Seaway and Lock! Yes, that's right. There is a tunnel underneath! I have a pic, but can't post it now.

We are in a brand new, super expensive campground. I have NEVER in my life spent $80 for a campsite. For one night! but you do what you have to. Very level sites, concrete pads with stone drive and a brick pad for the picnic table. And that is with the Escapee discount. Ouch. Good internet, though. And good electric.

I am getting pretty tired, with no time for a day to do nothing, so I will probably crash when we get home. Hoping I am back to normal by KAP. I will be taking the RV again this year. Won't know until last minute if DH can/will go.

Did I tell you when I posted the pic with GrmaPaula and her dh, that DH and I climbed all 832 steps up Watkins Glen? Yep we sure did. Still paying for that one, but proud that I made it. Of course, once you get to the point you can't go any further, you are stuck with no other way up or down...... There are some nice pics of that also. I was in bed and asleep an hour by this time last night. Time to get off the computer and get a shower, then to bed. We are making our way home, taking the scenic route, seeing things we haven't seen before.

Keeping you all in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


I am so sorry, Sonja. Wrapping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


Sending prayers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja... I am so sorry to hear of son's news. I had been fearing that was the case and praying that it wasn't. I wish I could be there to give you a hug. I will send a group hug for you and everyone else. {{{{{{{{hug}}}}}}}}
> 
> Gwen... What a wonderful treat to help make pillows and visit with such a special person. Hannah is so thoughtful to get souvenirs for the family while enjoying her time away. I know she will be smothered in hugs when she gets home.
> 
> ...


Thank you, we were over there for several hours this morning, Marla sat with Aunt while I and my cousins wife(which I guess makes her my cousin also, but it's hard to differentiate without using names), planted all the bulbs she wanted to get planted, and then she and I went over to Aunts house and got a few things that she needed to get, and I inherited all Aunts plants, hopefully I can keep them alive. While at Aunts house she was able to cry while I just held her, she doesn't want to break down in front of her hubby, and he sat with Marla and cried, because he's trying not to do it in front of wife. We're just glad that we could be there for them so that they could let it out. 
The hospice nurse that came while we were there was astonished at how strong aunts heart still is, and even without liquids for at least 4 days, she's filling her bag fairly well each day. But even with the meds, which they have upped to every 3 hours, she's having quite a few periods of restlessness. We are all just praying that she goes peacefully soon, but I think she's waiting for the grandkids to get here, they will all be arriving between Monday and Wednesday. 
The grandbaby is keeping everyone smiling more than crying, she's such a sweet baby, my cousins grand that is 10 months old and lives next door. Not related, but close as blood, so that's all that matters.

Thank you all so much for you loving prayers.
I'm in for a group hug {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> *Kaye*, praying for peace and a soft passing for your Aunt as well as strength and grace for each of you who love her so. May the end of her suffering bring rejoicing and gratitude to your hearts because of the love y'all have wrapped around her.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you Joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Sonja I'm sorry to hear about your son. I'll be praying for you and family. Kaye praying your Aunt will be comfortable


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, I'm glad you can be near your dear aunt.
> Maya and I had half hour walk this morning at 6 a.m. Already 87F. Thank heaven slight breeze.


It's sure a good thing you are a morning person, with as hot as it gets so early in the day, I'm not a morning person so it was so hard for me to get up early every day in Texas to get things done early, not quite so bad here, it doesn't usually warm up too badly until after 10am.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pics from morning walk. Sun coming up and mountains at end of walk. The Sierras are about 15 miles away.


That's beautiful, one of the wonderful things I was able to share with my Aunt while she was in the hospital were the pictures from Yellowstone, they reminded her so much of home in Alaska which I know she has really missed over the years here. Pictures shared of the areas we all live or visit are truly a blessing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Carly just had conniptions, Cameron Dallas didn't win the award she wanted him to win, some twins did instead. lolol Teen girls. She did watch the grandbaby while we were at Cousins today and that was helpful for sure. 

Edit: Don't ask me who he is, I have absolutely no earthly idea. :sm12: LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you every one. I really appreciate all the kind wishes , thoughts and hugs . I'm so glad I decided to pull up a chair at SAMs tea party and get to know all of you . You should all know that you have been a great help to me over the last year and a bit . Reading about what you are all up to has helped take my mind off other things and even given me some wonderful virtual traveling . Well this took a long time to write but I did just want to say thank you and I'm looking forward to seeing and reading more lovely posts


We are so glad that you pulled up that chair also, your adventures with Mishka as well as your knitting and everything else would be very missed if you weren't here. Hardships are always a bit lighter when shared with others that care about us and have our back. 
HUGS!!!!!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I loved the pictures of the hats, think they are wonderful. Julie, that is a wonderful Hinterland and so suits you, a beautiful work of art on a beautiful lady. As to the chest and peacock feathers, I am wondering if a bit of poly spray might let them keep their colors. In flytying, we use a lot of peacock as nothing else has the sheen and color, and fish attraction, quite like peacock (or the blue-green feathers on the head of a pheasant). In flytying we are very careful not to put anything on the feathers as even a bit of head cement changes their color and consistency. You might want to try just getting some feathers and spraying them with a bit of water based poly and then, if they look good, adding them on top. Don't know if this would work or not.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great opening, Sam, love the raspberry pie recipe. Thanks for the summaries ladies. Always appreciated.
> 
> Kaye, so sorry about your aunt. I hope the grandkids get to say their goodbyes.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tossed and turned last night til about 4 am.
> I was bending over last night to get the garbage can between tthe toilet and counter. I don't know how I did but cracked my head off the corner of the counter. Just above th hair line smack dab I the middle. I was dancing around cursing an holding my head with tears pouring down my face. Still hurts now at 2 pm. ????
> 
> Been up since 9am and I have got the dishes done
> ...


OUCH!!!! That will no doubt be tender for a while, I'm glad it didn't bleed though and that you didn't give yourself a concussion. 
Hope you had a good outing. Ice cream, YUM!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do you start the row with a slip stitch? If so don't on the colour change row.
> That was what I did on this scarf I finished yesterday for David- been doing it since last winter but it will get some use this year before warmer weather arrives. If anyone is here be patient as I am about to move to the iPhone to finish.


Great scarf, and it looks good on him no matter how he chooses to wear it. LOL!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we were over there for several hours this morning, Marla sat with Aunt while I and my cousins wife(which I guess makes her my cousin also, but it's hard to differentiate without using names), planted all the bulbs she wanted to get planted, and then she and I went over to Aunts house and got a few things that she needed to get, and I inherited all Aunts plants, hopefully I can keep them alive. While at Aunts house she was able to cry while I just held her, she doesn't want to break down in front of her hubby, and he sat with Marla and cried, because he's trying not to do it in front of wife. We're just glad that we could be there for them so that they could let it out.
> The hospice nurse that came while we were there was astonished at how strong aunts heart still is, and even without liquids for at least 4 days, she's filling her bag fairly well each day. But even with the meds, which they have upped to every 3 hours, she's having quite a few periods of restlessness. We are all just praying that she goes peacefully soon, but I think she's waiting for the grandkids to get here, they will all be arriving between Monday and Wednesday.
> The grandbaby is keeping everyone smiling more than crying, she's such a sweet baby, my cousins grand that is 10 months old and lives next door. Not related, but close as blood, so that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


The hug is a great idea, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of the hats, think they are wonderful. Julie, that is a wonderful Hinterland and so suits you, a beautiful work of art on a beautiful lady. As to the chest and peacock feathers, I am wondering if a bit of poly spray might let them keep their colors. In flytying, we use a lot of peacock as nothing else has the sheen and color, and fish attraction, quite like peacock (or the blue-green feathers on the head of a pheasant). In flytying we are very careful not to put anything on the feathers as even a bit of head cement changes their color and consistency. You might want to try just getting some feathers and spraying them with a bit of water based poly and then, if they look good, adding them on top. Don't know if this would work or not.


Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


Oh those are so cute, and the socks are lovely. Elizabeth is going to look wonderful in all of them, well, not the adult socks probably. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


It really is lovely, and looks so great on you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really is lovely, and looks so great on you.


Thank you so much, Kaye Jo- it was great working on it- I am suffering withdrawal symptoms. I do pray all goes gently for your Aunt- not the easiest of times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just learned on Facebook that my Uncle Elwood was in a bad motorcycle accident. I am praying that he will be okay. I have to wait to find out information as I have no way to contact him.


Oh dear, I hope that he is going to be okay, motorcycle accidents are so scary since there is no real protection from the road or other vehicles, keeping him in prayers. I hope that you hear good news soon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> From me too...
> 
> Joy you are so good with saying the right words.


Yes she is, I agree.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Just having a sit down to eat my lunch and then I am off to a friend's GD 1st birthday party this afternoon.
> 
> Mum is doing really well again now that the calming medication is being given regular. When I got there today the activity lady had them all playing with a balloon.... just tapping with hands up and around the table to each other. Even mum managed to hit it when it came to her. Such a simple activity and they were all laughing and enjoying. Great to see. Of course I joined in and had fun too. :sm11:
> 
> ...


It's wonderful to hear that your mom is doing so much better now, and having fun interacting with the others too. 
Oh my, what in the world was that woman thinking? I can't blame you for not responding, because I can imagine what my response would have been and it certainly would have started a fight. OMG! I'm just sitting here shaking my head, I can't even think of anything else to say to that right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad, Kaye Jo, that it is working out for him.


Thank you, me too, he's so much more animated and cheerful now, back to his normal self instead of depressed. He doesn't do depressed well. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> someone wasn't thinking on all eight cylinders. --- sam


Not even 4 cylinders I don't think. (re: Serena's other granny)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too, he's so much more animated and cheerful now, back to his normal self instead of depressed. He doesn't do depressed well. lol


I can understand that- I don't like it when I am feeling down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is one from earlier in the week it's been very hot and stuffy here do youngest son decided to make himself comfy outside . Mishka laid there watching him dragging everything out into the garden . She waited till he laid down before she pounced . She's loves to lay right next to you but she wriggles so much that she eventually has all the space


LOL! She certainly looks comfy doesn't she? The dogs certainly are good at getting the whole bed, or blanket as the case may be. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Margaret - you've been very busy. I love the little animal sets and scarf.
> 
> Julie - the shawl looks great.
> 
> ...


The hospice nurse that was there today was very good, she's been doing this a long time and said that some wait until everyone can say goodbye and others go when no one is looking as they don't want to put the family through it, she also said that she believes we all have an appointed time and that if we want to make the guy upstairs laugh, tell him your plans. And I love this, she said our last breath here is our first breath in Heaven, I think I'll hold onto that through the years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Bit dull here today, but at least it's dry. Got friends coming for coffee later and we may take in a Classic Car exhibition that they're having down on the prom today. My friend is suffering badly with depression/anxiety just now and has actually been admitted to a Psychiatric hospital, but he's got a "day pass" today, so they are coming to visit. He's had these episodes all his life, but his wife says this is the worst one yet. They've been told he'll probably be in hospital for at least 3 months, which wouldn't be so bad if the place was nice, but it's not - very old and delapidated; the food is awful (& he's a picky eater at the best of times); TV rarely works; only one working shower (for around 15 people!) and he only sees a psychiatrist once a week...enough to make you depressed!
> Update - my friend's just phoned and said that Alan (DH) seems not too bad this morning so they will be down shortly...better get myself moving!


Oh my, I'm glad he is doing better, I hope that he continues to improve but that place doesn't sound like it's a good place for it. I do hope that you all had a great outing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The hospice nurse that was there today was very good, she's been doing this a long time and said that some wait until everyone can say goodbye and others go when no one is looking as they don't want to put the family through it, she also said that she believes we all have an appointed time and that if we want to make the guy upstairs laugh, tell him your plans. And I love this, she said our last breath here is our first breath in Heaven, I think I'll hold onto that through the years.


That is a very nice thought.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our numpty (good Scottish word for an idiot) told Luke on his Sports Day, "Second is the first loser!" I'm not against competition....but he's 3!!!


Numpty for sure, good grief do people not think about what they are saying to small children? I like that word, good one to save for use later on I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I am heading to bed, I'll try to catch up the rest of the way tomorrow, I'm on page 14 now, so that I remember. lol
Love and Hugs everyone!!!!
Sweet dreams too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Why thank you Fan. My dad's hobby was building furniture and I spent a lot of time out in his workshop so maybe I picked up a few tips from him. LOL....that or just lucky mixed with trial and error!


And maybe from DH?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we were over there for several hours this morning, Marla sat with Aunt while I and my cousins wife(which I guess makes her my cousin also, but it's hard to differentiate without using names), planted all the bulbs she wanted to get planted, and then she and I went over to Aunts house and got a few things that she needed to get, and I inherited all Aunts plants, hopefully I can keep them alive. While at Aunts house she was able to cry while I just held her, she doesn't want to break down in front of her hubby, and he sat with Marla and cried, because he's trying not to do it in front of wife. We're just glad that we could be there for them so that they could let it out.
> The hospice nurse that came while we were there was astonished at how strong aunts heart still is, and even without liquids for at least 4 days, she's filling her bag fairly well each day. But even with the meds, which they have upped to every 3 hours, she's having quite a few periods of restlessness. We are all just praying that she goes peacefully soon, but I think she's waiting for the grandkids to get here, they will all be arriving between Monday and Wednesday.
> The grandbaby is keeping everyone smiling more than crying, she's such a sweet baby, my cousins grand that is 10 months old and lives next door. Not related, but close as blood, so that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


Babies are great at making everyone feel better aren't they? Good to have something to lift all your spirits at this really hard time. Praying that while you wait for the grandies to arrive she will be peaceful- and alert enough to know they are there if she is waiting for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know i would never jump without a parachute but i have to admit i wish i could. what a rush. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, my mom didn't raise stupid kids. I'm not jumping out of a plane even with a parachute!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of hugs kaye - and the hope that your aunt goes peacefully and without pain. it will be good if all the grandchildren get there to say their good byes. ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, we were over there for several hours this morning, Marla sat with Aunt while I and my cousins wife(which I guess makes her my cousin also, but it's hard to differentiate without using names), planted all the bulbs she wanted to get planted, and then she and I went over to Aunts house and got a few things that she needed to get, and I inherited all Aunts plants, hopefully I can keep them alive. While at Aunts house she was able to cry while I just held her, she doesn't want to break down in front of her hubby, and he sat with Marla and cried, because he's trying not to do it in front of wife. We're just glad that we could be there for them so that they could let it out.
> The hospice nurse that came while we were there was astonished at how strong aunts heart still is, and even without liquids for at least 4 days, she's filling her bag fairly well each day. But even with the meds, which they have upped to every 3 hours, she's having quite a few periods of restlessness. We are all just praying that she goes peacefully soon, but I think she's waiting for the grandkids to get here, they will all be arriving between Monday and Wednesday.
> The grandbaby is keeping everyone smiling more than crying, she's such a sweet baby, my cousins grand that is 10 months old and lives next door. Not related, but close as blood, so that's all that matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the chest that I was working on. I added peacock feathers on one area using the mod podge. It is painted with chalk paint and the two small stripes the Unicorn Spit (used thick like paint) then polyed it. Am not happy because the poly then darkened the feathers so that it is very difficult to see the colors so I may either replace them or paint in the colors myself. Haven't decided yet. Also the color in the photo isn't very good...the chest is more of a dark almond color and matches the base of the sink cabinet. I also framed the poster today that hangs above the chest (purchased the frame for 50% off at Michaels) Oh also put new knobs on chest. Chest was purchased for $10 at Goodwill.


The chest looks great Gwen . Do you think maybe the colour of the feathers will come through more after a few days when everything has had a chance to dry and set properly ? 
The picture is lovely


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Cameron Alexander Dallas (born September 8, 1994) is an American internet personality from Chino, California who rose to fame on the video application Vine. wikipedia.org



Poledra65 said:


> Carly just had conniptions, Cameron Dallas didn't win the award she wanted him to win, some twins did instead. lolol Teen girls. She did watch the grandbaby while we were at Cousins today and that was helpful for sure.
> 
> Edit: Don't ask me who he is, I have absolutely no earthly idea. :sm12: LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely thought. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> The hospice nurse that was there today was very good, she's been doing this a long time and said that some wait until everyone can say goodbye and others go when no one is looking as they don't want to put the family through it, she also said that she believes we all have an appointed time and that if we want to make the guy upstairs laugh, tell him your plans. And I love this, she said our last breath here is our first breath in Heaven, I think I'll hold onto that through the years.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re Gwen's peacock feathers - the scientific answer is that the colours are the result of the way the light is reflected from microscopic scales on the feathers so if you cover them with a layer of varnish they react differently. It's not a dye type colour but more the rainbow effect you get from oil on water. End of lecture.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Re Gwen's peacock feathers - the scientific answer is that the colours are the result of the way the light is reflected from microscopic scales on the feathers so if you cover them with a layer of varnish they react differently. It's not a dye type colour but more the rainbow effect you get from oil on water. End of lecture.....And a Gwenie!! :sm15:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Morning all! *Gwen*, that chest looks like new, in fact you've improved on new! *Kaye Jo*, as others have already said, I hope your Aunt has an easy passing. Think there was more I meant to comment on, but craft has struck. 
Alan (friend with depression) was having a good day yesterday and the Classic car show was quite good (if you are into Classic cars which I'm not) and I saw 3 cars that we used to own (same kind, not exact car!) - a Mini, a Ford Capri and a Vauxhall Cortina. How old are we getting when our old cars are now counted as Classics?!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Cathy!


You are welcome. I meant it, you look great. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is one birthday to note, today- Siouxann who was visiting for a while, a while back, but will be in the middle of her next round of Chemo, has her birthday today.
> 
> *Happy Birthday, Sue! *


Happy Birthday! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> she sounds like she has a few screws loose and not a lot of common sense. --- sam


Yes, well common sense doesnt seem to be very common any more. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> cathy - go here. --- sam http://www.wikihow.com/Mod-Podge


Thanks Sam and Gwen. Now I know it is a glue. It was a funny name I had never heard of thats all. Could have been anything. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> people - you need to watch this. who is going to try it next. --- sam http://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/currentnewsvideos/s-1857354?ezine=567


Saw that on our news last night here. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, my mom didn't raise stupid kids. I'm not jumping out of a plane even with a parachute!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I did once- it was great. Would do it again but can't convince myself it is worth all the money. Will need it to be gifted to me again.


Oh my goodness, really? You are very brave. I am impressed.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the chest that I was working on. I added peacock feathers on one area using the mod podge. It is painted with chalk paint and the two small stripes the Unicorn Spit (used thick like paint) then polyed it. Am not happy because the poly then darkened the feathers so that it is very difficult to see the colors so I may either replace them or paint in the colors myself. Haven't decided yet. Also the color in the photo isn't very good...the chest is more of a dark almond color and matches the base of the sink cabinet. I also framed the poster today that hangs above the chest (purchased the frame for 50% off at Michaels) Oh also put new knobs on chest. Chest was purchased for $10 at Goodwill.


Looks great! :sm11: I have no idea how you would get the colours right on the feathers though. But I bet someone on here will have some ideas. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> The hospice nurse that was there today was very good, she's been doing this a long time and said that some wait until everyone can say goodbye and others go when no one is looking as they don't want to put the family through it, she also said that she believes we all have an appointed time and that if we want to make the guy upstairs laugh, tell him your plans. And I love this, she said our last breath here is our first breath in Heaven, I think I'll hold onto that through the years.


I like her way of thinking.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! *Gwen*, that chest looks like new, in fact you've improved on new! *Kaye Jo*, as others have already said, I hope your Aunt has an easy passing. Think there was more I meant to comment on, but craft has struck.
> Alan (friend with depression) was having a good day yesterday and the Classic car show was quite good (if you are into Classic cars which I'm not) and I saw 3 cars that we used to own (same kind, not exact car!) - a Mini, a Ford Capri and a Vauxhall Cortina. How old are we getting when our old cars are now counted as Classics?!! :sm16: :sm09:


I've had the same experience.
The oddest previous car experience I had was just after a car accident that wrote off our car. The local hospital had a fete so took the girls along- to see our old car sitting there ready for the fire brigade to set light to later that day so they could demonstrate putting out a car fire!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness, really? You are very brave. I am impressed.


My family gave it to me for a 50th present. So had to didn't I? But loved it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You are welcome. I meant it, you look great. :sm11:


Thank you! I do have issues around photographs of myself- despite being persuaded to change my avatar!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> My family gave it to me for a 50th present. So had to didn't I? But loved it.


I think I would have sold it to the highest bidder had that happened to me- the thought of setting foot OUT of an aircraft gives me the willies, despite having flown solo.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes, well common sense doesnt seem to be very common any more. :sm19:


I've come to think of common sense as "ordinary or basic" rather than "frequently seen", since it isn't... :sm16:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for your tips Joyce. I will head to Michaels and get another set of feathers later today. I remember when I could get them as a teen so inexpensively but now....oh well, everything goes up doesn't it.


flyty1n said:


> I loved the pictures of the hats, think they are wonderful. Julie, that is a wonderful Hinterland and so suits you, a beautiful work of art on a beautiful lady. As to the chest and peacock feathers, I am wondering if a bit of poly spray might let them keep their colors. In flytying, we use a lot of peacock as nothing else has the sheen and color, and fish attraction, quite like peacock (or the blue-green feathers on the head of a pheasant). In flytying we are very careful not to put anything on the feathers as even a bit of head cement changes their color and consistency. You might want to try just getting some feathers and spraying them with a bit of water based poly and then, if they look good, adding them on top. Don't know if this would work or not.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we do make a good pair!


darowil said:


> And maybe from DH?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Lin! I knew that was true about dragonflies wings but never transferred it to feathers. May just pick up some acrylic paint....I started to just paint on feathers (not real feathers) but when I saw the peacock feathers gave in to that. I do love fiddling around with different arts & crafts. Used to do quite a bit of painting using acrylics....even sold a few back in the day.


TNS said:


> Re Gwen's peacock feathers - the scientific answer is that the colours are the result of the way the light is reflected from microscopic scales on the feathers so if you cover them with a layer of varnish they react differently. It's not a dye type colour but more the rainbow effect you get from oil on water. End of lecture.....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...love the comment about our old cars now being classics. Same way with music...went to put on what was in my mind music I listened to classified as classic rock...OMG it was not my music but even more recent....guess "my music" would be called ancient rock! LOLOL.
Also thanks on the comment about the chest.


KateB said:


> Morning all! *Gwen*, that chest looks like new, in fact you've improved on new! *Kaye Jo*, as others have already said, I hope your Aunt has an easy passing. Think there was more I meant to comment on, but craft has struck.
> Alan (friend with depression) was having a good day yesterday and the Classic car show was quite good (if you are into Classic cars which I'm not) and I saw 3 cars that we used to own (same kind, not exact car!) - a Mini, a Ford Capri and a Vauxhall Cortina. How old are we getting when our old cars are now counted as Classics?!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OKay...(with a sigh)...have got to get picking up some of my (yes, I'm taking ownership) clutter. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Birthday Siouxann!


Adding my birthday wishes!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, what a wonderful trip. Proud of you for doing 832 steps at Watkins Glen. Glad you got to Lake Placid, Lake Champlain and the Thousand Islands. Upstate NY is so lush and lovely. I've been on that trip decades ago. The tunnel wasn't there then. My goodness, we have been in motels cheaper than your campsite. Save travels home and hope you get to rest before KAP. Looking forward to picks.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, wrapping you in love. So wonderful that you and Marla could support your aunt and uncle while they grieved. I'm not sure I'm a morning person given a choice. But, as you said, in this climate one adjusts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Siouxann! Wishing you the best!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have been thinking about SiouxAnn these last few days and hoping all was well with her. Has anyone heard from her lately? I do wish SiouxAnn a happy Birthday.
> 
> I haven't heard word on my uncle as of yet. I keep checking on facebook and no news yet.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry about the passing of yet another of your church family, it sounds like you all have it very well organized. 
I hope that you've heard something by now, and that he is or will be just fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I'm here with my phone might as well post a couple finished items. I've had a finishing off spell as you can see.
> Sure you can't work out who these are for. Again just in time for the last few weeks of winter.


Those are really cute. Socks are so colourful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished the Hinterland Shawl, earlier this morning.


It looks so nice on you. Great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie the shawl looks fantastic.???? as does the model. It matches the colors in your blouse. You look fabulous ☺☺☺☺☺
> 
> Sonja I am going to try not to cry again.
> I look forward to seeing your pics of your projects.
> ...


 Sorry about the bump on the head. Glad that it doesn't hurt as much now. I hope you don't get whatever Greg has.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It looks so nice on you. Great job.


Thank you for saying so, Liz, doesn't stop my self-critical eye...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> people - you need to watch this. who is going to try it next. --- sam  http://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/currentnewsvideos/s-1857354?ezine=567


No way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had quite a long conversation with Siouxann (Sue Anderson) earlier- she is at the point where the chemo has taken her hair- and I know how devastating that can be- not personally- but with others whose hair has literally been their crowning glory. She will try to get onto the TP, but is having computer issues. She said to thank everyone for their birthday and other wishes.

Has anyone heard from VABchnonnie, (?sp.) Sharon?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the chest that I was working on. I added peacock feathers on one area using the mod podge. It is painted with chalk paint and the two small stripes the Unicorn Spit (used thick like paint) then polyed it. Am not happy because the poly then darkened the feathers so that it is very difficult to see the colors so I may either replace them or paint in the colors myself. Haven't decided yet. Also the color in the photo isn't very good...the chest is more of a dark almond color and matches the base of the sink cabinet. I also framed the poster today that hangs above the chest (purchased the frame for 50% off at Michaels) Oh also put new knobs on chest. Chest was purchased for $10 at Goodwill.


What a great job, Gwen. The peacock feathers give it just the right touch. I see what you mean about darkening the feathers. If you replace the feathers, could you perhaps use a clear silicone spray? That shouldn't change the colours. Or, you could check with Michael's and see if they have any suggestions.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> KayeJo, I'm sorry to hear about your aunt. I pray for a comfortable, peaceful passing. Sending hugs and prayers.
> 
> I will not get caught up this week, either, but checking in while I have internet. You are already up to page 19.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a great time at the rally. I know they can be so much fun. Speaking of tunnels under the Seaway, we have two here under the Welland canal. It's an experience driving through them, particularly when you see water dripping. Makes you wonder. And speaking of the Seaway, I was working there at the time of construction. It was a wonderful experience to see how the river was drained and the locks were built. Queen Elizabeth and Prince Philip opened the Seaway and I was fortunate enough to attend the opening. I was about 3 people back from the Queen. At that time, the Britannia was in Montreal and my then boyfriend, who was in the Navy, was able to take me aboard. It sure was exciting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pacer (Mary) I was sorry to read about your Uncle's accident. I hope it isn't as bad as you think.

Sonja - nice picture of your son with Mishka. Looks like Mishka likes to cuddle in the shade.

Sugarsugar - Serena's other grandmother sounds like an idiot. Who in the world would let a child use a knife like that, even if it's a butter knife.

Kate - The institution where your friend is sounds terrible. How can such a place possibly bring him out of his depression. If anything, it might make it even worse. And to only see a psychiatrist once a week doesn't seem to be enough. I sure hope he can get out of there quickly.

I was going to take Candy out to the back yard at noon and when I looked out the door, there was a baby rabbit sitting on my deck. I wonder what made him climb the deck. He didn't stay long once I opened the door. I think they have been in my front garden eating my plants. That doesn't make me happy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had quite a long conversation with Siouxann (Sue Anderson) earlier- she is at the point where the chemo has taken her hair- and I know how devastating that can be- not personally- but with others whose hair has literally been their crowning glory. She will try to get onto the TP, but is having computer issues. She said to thank everyone for their birthday and other wishes.
> 
> Has anyone heard from VABchnonnie, (?sp.) Sharon?


Thanks for letting us know about Sue. I sure hope she's able to get through the chemo without much difficulty. I didn't get a chance to wish her a Happy Birthday on her special day but hope she was able to have a good day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just an update on the chest with the peacock feathers....I picked up some waterbased enamel glossy paint and touched up the feathers. Pretty satisfied with the outcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gentle hugs and birthday wishes for Sioux Ann
> ???? ???? ???? ???? ????
> 
> Got these done today and I also had a glorious 2 hour nap. Feeling wonderful and refreshed. Hoping to get the blanket finished today/tonight.
> ...


Those are so cute.
He's growing up, seems that boys often don't prefer meats then they hit an age and become carnivores. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Nice to have someone else who thinks like that.Most people can't see how I can like chocolate but not chocolate icecream or cake!


I only like chocolate ice cream once in a while, I'd rather have a good vanilla with dark chocolate syrup on it.  And cake is only a vehicle to get the buttercream frosting to my mouth (if I can't just eat it out of the bowl with a spoon) lolol, so any other flavor is fine, chocolate is not my favorite for cake.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the chest that I was working on. I added peacock feathers on one area using the mod podge. It is painted with chalk paint and the two small stripes the Unicorn Spit (used thick like paint) then polyed it. Am not happy because the poly then darkened the feathers so that it is very difficult to see the colors so I may either replace them or paint in the colors myself. Haven't decided yet. Also the color in the photo isn't very good...the chest is more of a dark almond color and matches the base of the sink cabinet. I also framed the poster today that hangs above the chest (purchased the frame for 50% off at Michaels) Oh also put new knobs on chest. Chest was purchased for $10 at Goodwill.


That's great, hopefully the feather issue will be an easy solve, but either way it looks great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just an update on the chest with the peacock feathers....I picked up some waterbased enamel glossy paint and touched up the feathers. Pretty satisfied with the outcome.


That looks great, you fixed that well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

does that mean we are classics as well? --- sam



KateB said:


> Morning all! *Gwen*, that chest looks like new, in fact you've improved on new! *Kaye Jo*, as others have already said, I hope your Aunt has an easy passing. Think there was more I meant to comment on, but craft has struck.
> Alan (friend with depression) was having a good day yesterday and the Classic car show was quite good (if you are into Classic cars which I'm not) and I saw 3 cars that we used to own (same kind, not exact car!) - a Mini, a Ford Capri and a Vauxhall Cortina. How old are we getting when our old cars are now counted as Classics?!! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Kaye Jo- it was great working on it- I am suffering withdrawal symptoms. I do pray all goes gently for your Aunt- not the easiest of times.


We know at this point it's more a matter of hours, I am actually praying that she goes before any grands get here, the first to arrive this afternoon is bringing her 10yr old daughter and I really don't think she needs to see granny as she is, literally skin draped over bones, very cadaverish at this point. And she's got the death rattle in her chest, no child should witness this, my cousins wife is upset because she feels the same way. If she were even partially lucid so that they could talk to her and hold her hand, I'd feel differently, but we've been told not to touch her other than to administer meds and such as hospice doesn't want her stimulated at all at this point.

LOL! Withdrawls, you can always start another. 
I'm finishing up David's sweater, so I need to get going on that, I want it done by tomorrow. Then I will take pics.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a type of glue - you can get shiny, matte, etc - and you can also make it look antique or you can cause it to have cracks in it which then you wipe a dark varnish over it and let it sit for a while and then whip the varnish off and it stays in the cracks. there are all sorts of finishes and looks you can come up with when you decoupage. you can even decoupage photographs onto different things and then choose a finish that suits your fancy and artistic abilities.



sugarsugar said:


> Thanks Sam and Gwen. Now I know it is a glue. It was a funny name I had never heard of thats all. Could have been anything. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where is your adventuring angel? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh that is too funny margaret. i would have been rotflmao. --- sam



darowil said:


> I've had the same experience.
> The oddest previous car experience I had was just after a car accident that wrote off our car. The local hospital had a fete so took the girls along- to see our old car sitting there ready for the fire brigade to set light to later that day so they could demonstrate putting out a car fire!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Babies are great at making everyone feel better aren't they? Good to have something to lift all your spirits at this really hard time. Praying that while you wait for the grandies to arrive she will be peaceful- and alert enough to know they are there if she is waiting for them.


Babies are wonderful antidepressants. lol Athena had heart surgery to remove an aorta that was to narrow? at 5 weeks, now she's a healthy little munchkin with chubby everything. lol She's such a cutie, and just a happy girl, she did finally manage to bite the cats tail the other day, so now he makes sure to stay far enough a way that she can't get ahold of it. lolol

Unfortunately at this point her spirit is gone to heaven and we are just waiting for her body to catch up I think, but thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Cameron Alexander Dallas (born September 8, 1994) is an American internet personality from Chino, California who rose to fame on the video application Vine. wikipedia.org


LOLOL!!! Thank you Sam, I do love google.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just popping on for a minute

HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends. 

Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Re Gwen's peacock feathers - the scientific answer is that the colours are the result of the way the light is reflected from microscopic scales on the feathers so if you cover them with a layer of varnish they react differently. It's not a dye type colour but more the rainbow effect you get from oil on water. End of lecture.....


We learn the darndest things on here, that is interesting, I had no idea that the feathers had scales, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Morning all! *Gwen*, that chest looks like new, in fact you've improved on new! *Kaye Jo*, as others have already said, I hope your Aunt has an easy passing. Think there was more I meant to comment on, but craft has struck.
> Alan (friend with depression) was having a good day yesterday and the Classic car show was quite good (if you are into Classic cars which I'm not) and I saw 3 cars that we used to own (same kind, not exact car!) - a Mini, a Ford Capri and a Vauxhall Cortina. How old are we getting when our old cars are now counted as Classics?!! :sm16: :sm09:


LOL! Just think how David felt to realize that his pick up would be a classic in 2 years, and he's only going on 32. lol Priceless. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I like her way of thinking.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've had the same experience.
> The oddest previous car experience I had was just after a car accident that wrote off our car. The local hospital had a fete so took the girls along- to see our old car sitting there ready for the fire brigade to set light to later that day so they could demonstrate putting out a car fire!


 :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you had a great time at the rally. I know they can be so much fun. Speaking of tunnels under the Seaway, we have two here under the Welland canal. It's an experience driving through them, particularly when you see water dripping. Makes you wonder. And speaking of the Seaway, I was working there at the time of construction. It was a wonderful experience to see how the river was drained and the locks were built. Queen Elizabeth and Prince Philip opened the Seaway and I was fortunate enough to attend the opening. I was about 3 people back from the Queen. At that time, the Britannia was in Montreal and my then boyfriend, who was in the Navy, was able to take me aboard. It sure was exciting.


There is an underground tunnel here to . Use it on a regular basis as its under the river Tyne and the easiest way to get to Newcastle


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful melody - well done as is all your work. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a minute
> 
> HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends.
> 
> Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a minute
> 
> HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends.
> 
> Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


It turned out fabulous!!!
Have a great time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Monday 1 August '16

Can you believe - the first of august already? Where has the summer gone? The boys are getting bored - it is time for school to start. Lol

Heidi was just here to print off some stuff - evidently Bailee is going to start driving school. She has the car - might as well be legal in order to drive it. She no doubt will drive to school this fall. Think she has decided to go back to Tinora. She will be a sophomore this year. I was amused. When she picked up her car it had about ¾ of a tank of gas in it. But she has been driving it - and last night when Heidi took it to pick her up at work so she could drive it home she made the statement "why am almost out of gas - where did it go?" Haven't we all asked that question at one time or another? She is learning the pros and cons of owning a car. Wait until she has a garage bill!!

Lemon-Raspberry Streusel Muffins Recipe

Fresh from the oven, these attractive, delicious muffins make a great accompaniment to any breakfast or brunch. I usually double the recipe because they seem to disappear the minute I set them out. -Marie Herr, Berea, Ohio

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 30 min. + cooling
MAKES: 12 servings

Ingredients

2 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs, lightly beaten
1 cup (8 ounces) lemon yogurt
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel
1 cup fresh or frozen raspberries

TOPPING:

1/3 cup sugar
1/4 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons butter or margarine

Nutritional Facts: 1 each: 272 calories, 12g fat (3g saturated fat), 41mg cholesterol, 258mg sodium, 37g carbohydrate (18g sugars, 1g fiber), 4g protein

Directions

1. In a large bowl, combine flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda and salt.

2. Combine eggs, yogurt, oil and lemon peel; mix well. Stir into dry ingredients just until moistened.

3. Fold in raspberries.

4. Fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups three-fourths full.

For topping:

1. Combine sugar and flour.

2. Cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

3. Sprinkle about 1 tablespoon over each muffin.

4. Bake at 400° for 18-20 minutes or until muffins test done.

5. Cool in pan 10 minutes before removing to a wire rack.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/lemon-raspberry-streusel-muffins?pmcode=IPKDV07T&_cmp=RecipeOfTheDay&_ebid=RecipeOfTheDay7/31/2016&_mid=107367&ehid=0B439AE8AB359C88CD0721DC7C000950447A1689

Chicken Pesto Flatbread

35 min total time
7 ingredients
6 servings

Ingredients

1 can (11 oz) Pillsbury™ refrigerated thin pizza crust 
1/3 cup basil pesto sauce
2 cups shredded mozzarella cheese (8 oz) 
2 cups shredded deli rotisserie chicken
¼ teaspoon black pepper
½ cup quartered grape tomatoes
1/3 cup sliced green onions

Directions

1. Heat oven to 425°F. Spray 15x10x1-inch pan with cooking spray. Unroll dough in pan; press evenly to edges of pan. Bake 6 minutes.

2. Spread pesto sauce onto partially baked crust; top with 1 cup of the mozzarella cheese, the chicken, pepper and remaining 1 cup mozzarella cheese. Bake 10 to 12 minutes longer or until cheese is melted and crust is deep golden brown

3. Top with grape tomatoes and green onions.

Expert Tips: To serve, carefully slide flatbread onto wooden cutting board, and cut pieces with pizza cutter. Deli rotisserie chicken is readily available in your grocer's deli section.

Nutrition Facts: Serving Size: 1 Serving - Calories 507.6 - Calories from Fat 200
% Daily Value: Total Fat 33.2g; 51% - Saturated Fat 7.9g; 40% - Trans Fat 0g; - Cholesterol 73.1mg; 24% - Sodium 829.7mg; 35% - Total Carbohydrate 28.9g; 10% - Dietary Fiber 1.9g; 8% - Sugars 3.7g; - Protein 24.0g;

Vitamin A 10% - Vitamin C 17.40% - Calcium 32.40% - Iron 18.20%

Exchanges: 2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 1 Very Lean Meat; 1 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat;
*Percent Daily Values are based on a 2,000 calorie diet.

https://www.pillsbury.com/recipes/chicken-pesto-flatbread/aeb26808-0654-40aa-8ddf-a5050d813430

SALTY PEANUT BARS

These salty-sweet peanut bars are the perfect hybrid of cookie and candy bar. The buttery brown sugar crust makes a sturdy foundation for rich, fudgy peanut butter filling. Roasted salted peanuts season these Salty Peanut Bars with just the right amount of salt and provide crave-worthy crunch. The bars slice beautifully and a box-full makes a lovely homespun gift.

Prep Time: 20 minutes
Cook Time: 12 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes
Yield: 16 bars
Ingredients

1 1/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 cup brown sugar, lightly packed
1/2 cup (1 stick) butter, room temperature
1 can (14 ounces) sweetened condensed milk
2 cups peanut butter chips
2 cups mini marshmallows
2 1/4 cups roasted salted peanuts, divided
Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Line 8x8-inch square baking pan with parchment paper so paper hangs over all four sides.

2. Combine flour, brown sugar and butter in large bowl. Stir, using wooden spoon, until large clumps form and then use hands to knead mixture together.

3. Press dough into bottom of prepared pan; bake 12 minutes. Remove pan from oven and place on cooling rack to cool completely.

4. In medium saucepan, combine sweetened condensed milk and peanut butter chips. Cook over medium heat, stirring occasionally, until chips are melted and mixture is smooth.

5. Add marshmallows and stir well. Cook until marshmallows melt and can be stirred into peanut butter mixture.

6. Add 1 cup peanuts; stir to incorporate.

7. Pour mixture over crust and spread evenly using spatula.

8. Sprinkle remaining 1 1/4 cup peanuts on top of filling while still warm. Gently press peanuts into filling using fingertips.

9. Refrigerate bars 1 hour or more before cutting.

10. Store bars at room temperature in air-tight container or covered in plastic wrap.

http://goboldwithbutter.com/salty-peanut-bars/

PAO DE QUEIJO A.K.A. GLUTEN-FREE BRAZILIAN CHEESE BREAD HEAVEN

The star of the show (besides cheese), is sour tapioca flour. You can use regular tapioca flour, but for the most authenticity and easy handling, I'd advise ordering a bag online. The other ingredients are fairly straight forward pantry items: vegetable oil, eggs, milk and Parmesan cheese. (I used almond milk in my first batch since that's all I had on hand, and it worked just fine.) Feel free to get creative with mix-ins. This version, which I made for F&W, included some browned sausage in the batter. Cut the finished rolls in half, stuff with a fried egg and you have the world's best gluten-free Egg McMuffin. The version below makes two dozen, but you can make them slightly larger (same bake time) and use them as slider rolls. If you're hosting an Olympics party, I recommend channeling some churrasceria vibes and sandwiching them with some thinly sliced steak (or roast beef) and arugula, like I did in the above.

Total Time: 45 minutes
Yield: 2 dozen

Ingredients

1/2 cup water
1/2 cup whole milk (I've used almond milk, it works just as well)
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 cups sour tapioca flour
2 large eggs
1 cup shredded parmesan cheese

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 400°.

2. In a medium saucepan, combine the water, milk, vegetable oil and salt and bring to a simmer. Remove from the heat.

3. Place the sour tapioca flour in a large bowl and briskly mix in the hot milk mixture with a wooden spoon until the flour is completely incorporated and a sticky dough forms.

4. When the dough is cool enough to handle, knead it until smooth and just slightly warm.

5. Add the eggs one at a time, kneading and then mixing with the wooden spoon until incorporated.

6. Stir in the grated cheese in two additions.

7. Using an ice cream scoop and greased hands shape the dough into 2-tablespoon sized balls and arrange them on 2 parchment paper-lined baking sheets.

8. Bake until puffed and golden, about 20 minutes.

9. Let cool on the sheets for a few minutes before serving.

http://feedmephoebe.com/2016/07/pao-de-queijo-recipe-brazilian-cheese-bread/

Bananas Foster Bread Recipe

This moist, tender bread has all the flavors of New Orleans' famous dessert. And the rum-flavored glaze on top's amazing! -Christen Chalmers, Houston, Texas
Healthy Diabetic Exchange Test Kitchen Approved

TOTAL TIME: 50 min. + cooling
MAKES: 16 servings

Ingredients

5 tablespoons butter, cubed
1 cup packed brown sugar, divided
1-1/2 cups mashed ripe bananas
3 tablespoons dark rum
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1/4 cup ground flaxseed
3/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
2 eggs
1/3 cup fat-free plain yogurt

GLAZE:

1/3 cup confectioners' sugar
1 tablespoon butter, melted
1 tablespoon dark rum

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice: 189 calories, 6g fat (3g saturated fat), 38mg cholesterol, 181mg sodium, 31g carbohydrate (19g sugars, 1g fiber), 3g protein

Diabetic Exchanges: 2 starch, 1 fat

Directions

1. In a small saucepan, melt butter.

2. Stir in 1/2 cup brown sugar and bananas. Bring to a boil.

3. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, for 3-4 minutes or until slightly thickened.

4. Remove from the heat. Stir in rum; set aside to cool.

5. In a large bowl, combine the flour, flax, baking soda, salt, and cinnamon.

6. In another large bowl, whisk the eggs, yogurt, banana mixture and remaining brown sugar. Stir into dry ingredients just until moistened.

7. Transfer to a 9-in. x 5-in. loaf pan coated with cooking spray.

8. Bake at 350° for 50-55 minutes or until a toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean.

9. Cool for 10 minutes before removing from pan to a wire rack to cool completely.

10. Combine the glaze ingredients; drizzle over bread.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/bananas-foster-bread

NANTUCKET CRANBERRY CAKE

Usually called Nantucket Cranberry Pie, this ubiquitous recipe appears everywhere online, with each site revealing some very slight variation: pan size, the amount of almond extract, whether or not to chop the berries or melt the butter... This version includes our own tweaks: the addition of vanilla extract; and a sprinkling of coarse sugar on top, for delightful crunch.

TOTAL: 50/60 mins.
YIELD: Yield: one 10" "pie" or 9" square cake.

Ingredients

1 tablespoon melted butter
2 cups fresh or frozen cranberries, chopped
1/2 cup chopped walnuts
1/2 cup granulated sugar
2 large eggs
3/4 cup (12 tablespoons) butter, melted and cooled slightly
1 cup granulated sugar
1 cup King Arthur Unbleached All-Purpose Flour
1/2 teaspoon salt*
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/4 teaspoon almond extract
Coarse white sparkling sugar, for topping

Instructions

1. Preheat the oven to 350°F. Lightly grease a 10" pie plate or 9" square cake pan. Melt 1 tablespoon butter, and drizzle it into the bottom of the pan.

2. Spread the chopped cranberries and nuts in the bottom of the pan. Sprinkle with the 1/2 cup sugar.

3. In a mixing bowl, beat together the eggs, 3/4 cup melted butter, sugar, flour, salt, vanilla, and almond extract.

4. Spread the thick batter over the cranberries and nuts in the pan, using a spatula or your wet fingers.

5. Sprinkle coarse white sparkling sugar atop the batter.

6. Bake the cake for 40 to 45 minutes, until a cake tester inserted into the center comes out clean of batter or crumbs.

7. Remove the cake from the oven. Serve warm, or at room temperature; just as it is, or with whipped cream or ice cream.

TIPS FROM OUR BAKERS: If you're using frozen cranberries, either let them thaw a bit after chopping; or add a couple of minutes to the cake's baking time. *Reduce the salt to 1/4 teaspoon if you use salted butter.

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/nantucket-cranberry-cake-recipe?

Easy Italian Spaghetti Pasta Salad

Picky eaters. Just like dust bunnies and crumbs dropped and forgotten (or ignored?) in the corners of the kitchen, there's always a few in the room. This salad is made for picky eaters. Minus the onions, maybe. Because who doesn't love spaghetti? And pepperoni? And olives doused with a tangy Italian dressing? This was my offering for them. A crowd pleaser was in the house. Classic Italian flavors make this super easy spaghetti pasta salad a potluck favorite everyone will love.

SERVES 8

Ingredients

1 pound thin spaghetti
2 tablespoons kosher salt
2 cucumbers, quartered and sliced
1 red bell pepper, seeded and chopped
½ red onion, thinly sliced
10 ounces cherry tomatoes, halved
8 ounces mini pepperoni
1 4-ounce can sliced black olives, drained
½ cup grated Parmesan cheese or pecorino Romano
1 cup extra virgin olive oil
½ cup red wine vinegar
2 tablespoons Italian seasoning
2 teaspoons sugar
1 garlic clove, pressed or finely minced
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

1. Cook the spaghetti according to the package directions in boiling water seasoned with 2 tablespoons of kosher salt. Drain, rinse and cool.

2. Add the spaghetti to a large bowl with the cucumbers, red bell pepper, red onion, cherry tomatoes, mini pepperoni, black olives and parmesan cheese.

3. In a pint jar with a lid, add the olive oil, red wine vinegar, Italian seasoning, sugar, garlic clove, kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper.

4. Shake well and pour over the spaghetti mixture and toss to coat.

5. Add more parmesan cheese and salt and pepper to taste.

6. Chill for 30 minutes up to overnight.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/easy-italian-spaghetti-pasta-salad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+foodiecrush+%28foodiecrush%29

I think I could eat a whole bowl of the last recipe. --- Sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up so I'm going to get off here and knit away. I need to clean the fish tanks and mop but I think I'll do that later this evening. 
See you all later.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a minute
> 
> HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends.
> 
> Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


Lovely blanket Mel , a very pretty shade of pink . I've finished my blanket too . The dress I was putting in the bin as its disgusting but apparently my neighbour thought it would be perfect for her little neice s doll as she is dance mad and this dress reminds my neighbour of a Spanish flamenco dress . No way I think she needs her eyes testing but I gave her it and neice loves it . Beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you take a picture? i bet it was perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Lovely blanket Mel , a very pretty shade of pink . I've finished my blanket too . The dress I was putting in the bin as its disgusting but apparently my neighbour thought it would be perfect for her little neice s doll as she is dance mad and this dress reminds my neighbour of a Spanish flamenco dress . No way I think she needs her eyes testing but I gave her it and neice loves it . Beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We know at this point it's more a matter of hours, I am actually praying that she goes before any grands get here, the first to arrive this afternoon is bringing her 10yr old daughter and I really don't think she needs to see granny as she is, literally skin draped over bones, very cadaverish at this point. And she's got the death rattle in her chest, no child should witness this, my cousins wife is upset because she feels the same way. If she were even partially lucid so that they could talk to her and hold her hand, I'd feel differently, but we've been told not to touch her other than to administer meds and such as hospice doesn't want her stimulated at all at this point.
> 
> LOL! Withdrawls, you can always start another.
> I'm finishing up David's sweater, so I need to get going on that, I want it done by tomorrow. Then I will take pics.


Having heard the death rattle, for the first time ever, the last night I spent in hospital, a couple of years ago (before I moved) far too scary to subject a ten year old to that.

Poor darling- I do pray that her release comes quickly.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you for saying so, Liz, doesn't stop my self-critical eye...


Julie the shawl &you are beautiful. I know what you mean about pictures of oneself, I feel the same about pictures of me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Julie the shawl &you are beautiful. I know what you mean about pictures of oneself, I feel the same about pictures of me.


You are very kind, alibee, thanks!


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> We know at this point it's more a matter of hours, I am actually praying that she goes before any grands get here, the first to arrive this afternoon is bringing her 10yr old daughter and I really don't think she needs to see granny as she is, literally skin draped over bones, very cadaverish at this point. And she's got the death rattle in her chest, no child should witness this, my cousins wife is upset because she feels the same way. If she were even partially lucid so that they could talk to her and hold her hand, I'd feel differently, but we've been told not to touch her other than to administer meds and such as hospice doesn't want her stimulated at all at this point.
> 
> LOL! Withdrawls, you can always start another.
> I'm finishing up David's sweater, so I need to get going on that, I want it done by tomorrow. Then I will take pics.


I hope she passes peacefully and soon. I agree that it's no way to remember a much loved relative.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having heard the death rattle, for the first time ever, the last night I spent in hospital, a couple of years ago (before I moved) far too scary to subject a ten year old to that.
> 
> Poor darling- I do pray that her release comes quickly.


The first time I heard it, I was in my early 30s and that was traumatic! I'd not want a child to witness that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it does Sam...LOL!


thewren said:


> does that mean we are classics as well? --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The first time I heard it, I was in my early 30s and that was traumatic! I'd not want a child to witness that.


For sure- the first cadaver (human) that I had to handle (I was 39) was my mother- that was pretty alarming. I tried to dial 999 which is the emergency number I was taught as a child in Scotland- till I came to my senses and remembered I was in New Zealand, and dialed 111. Bronwen was 10 at the time, we were home without Mwyffanwy- she was away at her horse-riding weekend. I was so grateful to the Maori community who stood by us, the Vicar called on two of his stalwart women helpers, and they moved in with us for the next three days. Mum was with us dressed in her best clothes, lying beside us all- it was an amazing experience- you really got to grips with the fact that her spirit was no longer in her body.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so glad you were surrounded with support when your mom died. We use to have the casket in the home until burial. I can not remember being afraid. Just sad that Pa, my grandfather, and Mary Beth, my baby sister were no longer alive. It still seems to me a gentler and kinder way to approach mourning, than the formality and austerity of funeral homes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Aline, welcome, I don't think I have seen you post before. Stop by often.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a minute
> 
> HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends.
> 
> Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do agree with you joy - i was probably in my twenties before i was ever in a funeral home. bodies were always brought home and neighbors and friends would congregate there with the family - food was brought in - support and food for the time before burial and for quite a while afterwards. a different time indeed. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so glad you were surrounded with support when your mom died. We use to have the casket in the home until burial. I can not remember being afraid. Just sad that Pa, my grandfather, and Mary Beth, my baby sister were no longer alive. It still seems to me a gentler and kinder way to approach mourning, than the formality and austerity of funeral homes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Truman, 11 year old chihuahua was growling and being ugly about Sydney lying at the foot of the chair he was sitting on and Sydney took exception to it....Sydney finally had enough and went after Truman. Had to pull Sydney off him; blood all over the side of Truman's head as Sydney sliced Truman's ear into about 1/4 of the way down up to the tip. Smacked Sydney soundly as I was yelling NO...washed Truman's head and poured hydrogen peroxide on the split. Squeezed it tightly until the bleeding stopped then Brantley put a gauze bandage on it. Bandage has now fallen off. Geez....you'd think by now Truman would get the idea that Sydney is a whole lot bigger than him and quit trying to be super Chihuahua....Poor baby. Can't be too upset with Sydney either....just reacting to being challenged.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree Julie....once that started my mom was gone within 1/2 an hour. Praying it will be quick for your aunt KayeJo


Lurker 2 said:


> Having heard the death rattle, for the first time ever, the last night I spent in hospital, a couple of years ago (before I moved) far too scary to subject a ten year old to that.
> 
> Poor darling- I do pray that her release comes quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having heard the death rattle, for the first time ever, the last night I spent in hospital, a couple of years ago (before I moved) far too scary to subject a ten year old to that.
> 
> Poor darling- I do pray that her release comes quickly.


It's certainly not a happy sound for sure. 
Thank you, I haven't heard anything yet, so I'm assuming that the first set have arrived and that they have seen her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The first time I heard it, I was in my early 30s and that was traumatic! I'd not want a child to witness that.


I'm just very blessed that my mom went very quickly and quietly, so did dad actually, he was talking to Marla in the hospital after the doc had left the room and his eyes rolled up and he fell forward, poor doctor came into Marla yelling at dad that he promised he wouldn't do that, we all react differently. But it was quick.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For sure- the first cadaver (human) that I had to handle (I was 39) was my mother- that was pretty alarming. I tried to dial 999 which is the emergency number I was taught as a child in Scotland- till I came to my senses and remembered I was in New Zealand, and dialed 111. Bronwen was 10 at the time, we were home without Mwyffanwy- she was away at her horse-riding weekend. I was so grateful to the Maori community who stood by us, the Vicar called on two of his stalwart women helpers, and they moved in with us for the next three days. Mum was with us dressed in her best clothes, lying beside us all- it was an amazing experience- you really got to grips with the fact that her spirit was no longer in her body.


I' so glad that you had the Maori to help you and be a supportive source, it would have been awful to have had to deal all by yourself. 
Yes, you really can tell when the spirit has left the body, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so glad you were surrounded with support when your mom died. We use to have the casket in the home until burial. I can not remember being afraid. Just sad that Pa, my grandfather, and Mary Beth, my baby sister were no longer alive. It still seems to me a gentler and kinder way to approach mourning, than the formality and austerity of funeral homes.


I believe it is better all round, for those of us still here, and for the spirit that is adjusting to their new reality.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Truman, 11 year old chihuahua was growling and being ugly about Sydney lying at the foot of the chair he was sitting on and Sydney took exception to it....Sydney finally had enough and went after Truman. Had to pull Sydney off him; blood all over the side of Truman's head as Sydney sliced Truman's ear into about 1/4 of the way down up to the tip. Smacked Sydney soundly as I was yelling NO...washed Truman's head and poured hydrogen peroxide on the split. Squeezed it tightly until the bleeding stopped then Brantley put a gauze bandage on it. Bandage has now fallen off. Geez....you'd think by now Truman would get the idea that Sydney is a whole lot bigger than him and quit trying to be super Chihuahua....Poor baby. Can't be too upset with Sydney either....just reacting to being challenged.


It is quite a dynamic in the Settle Household- who is top dog in whose eyes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Julie....once that started my mom was gone within 1/2 an hour. Praying it will be quick for your aunt KayeJo


The lady that died the night I was in hospital had pneumonia- that was bad enough- but she was also fighting the mask they were trying to use for pain relief- then an obstreperous nurse told me and the old lady's daughter to shut up- I thought that was rather insensitive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's certainly not a happy sound for sure.
> Thank you, I haven't heard anything yet, so I'm assuming that the first set have arrived and that they have seen her.


That is for sure
I am not sure that it is such a good thing that they may have arrived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I' so glad that you had the Maori to help you and be a supportive source, it would have been awful to have had to deal all by yourself.
> Yes, you really can tell when the spirit has left the body, I think.


It was something I felt I should do for Mum, although I seldom went any longer to the Anglican Church, it was something we used to do together in the Rotorua Parish, especially the Midnight Mass on Christmas morning.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> Our numpty (good Scottish word for an idiot) told Luke on his Sports Day, "Second is the first loser!" I'm not against competition....but he's 3!!!


That person is what we'd call "thick as a brick and a lot less use" .


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm so sorry about the passing of yet another of your church family, it sounds like you all have it very well organized.
> I hope that you've heard something by now, and that he is or will be just fine.


I haven't heard word on my uncle's condition, but I keep watching for communications. I did find out that the lady from our church who passed away, the result of death was that the body was not getting nutrition from the foods being eaten since she had diarrhea and sometimes vomiting after her meals. This started quite a few years ago after she had gastric bypass surgery. She did survive for quite a few years while enduring this awful condition. She just kept getting weaker and weaker as a result of this. She was only 66 years old. Such a sad situation for sure.

I did get to see Bella tonight and she was full of spunk and energy. Her parents had to tell her to settle down so she would not have problems with her colostomy bag. She sure was being silly and it made me feel good to see her with this energy level. I delivered some goodies which some will be used for Sunday's birthday party. Some of the snacks that I brought are snacks that Bella can eat so she got to have a treat tonight. The make a wish coordinator made an awesome mickey mouse head with suckers. I hope to get a picture of it. The family was busy making decorations for the party on Sunday and some of the snacks that I brought tonight will be helpful for the party as well. The snacks were leftover from our Vacation Bible School a few weeks ago. I requested to be able to use some of the snacks for two of our church families who are enduring serious medical problems. Permission was granted so I divided the snacks and cleaning supplies between the two families. Both families were thankful for these gifts. Our gift to Bella will be a gift card to use on her trip. I will have to make sure that mom gets the gift card to put up so it won't get lost. I wanted her to pick out something special for herself while she is on her special vacation. The family will be staying at a site that accommodates children on these make a wish trips. Bella will be traveling with a lot of monitors and medical supplies so it is important to have stability for her during the travels.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am caught up. I need to take care of the laundry and get some sleep. I went to a baseball game today and took in a bit of sun. I did errands tonight. Needless to say I am a bit tired. 

I am hoping that Kaye Jo's aunt will not linger to much longer for the aunt's sake. It is sad when you can't hold her hand any longer but I suspect there are several reasons for that. 

Gwen... I hope Truman heals quickly.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, sorry to hear about Truman's trouble... Our mini dachshund never realized he was small either! He'd take on anything if he thought he was protecting us.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

That is Alibee. Welcome.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, sorry to hear of the lady's passing and her suffering. I hope Bella and her family have a wonderful time! With all they've been through, they certainly deserve a joyful trip. 

I'm still ripping seams on the quilt pieces... Augh. But this will teach me not to abandon such a large project without notes!

I'm also thinking about what to do for some more yarn stash busting now that I've whittled down the fabric. I want to move my computer desk too, but where I wanted to move it doesn't have an electrical outlet. Bother. And I still haven't made an inventory of finished things. I need to write things in a list, as that will actually help me get going on things. Knowing me, I'll lose the list! LOL 

I emailed the dentist's office today with my questions--have to find a way to get the necessary work done, so I've inquired about what parts of the work can be put off (have a good idea of what is necessary healthwise but want their opinion). I'm really tired of these problems and want to get it done. We'll see what happens. Part of the reason for the inventory is to try and sell some things to add to the funds for that, and of course I need to clear out space (an issue crafters know well).

Back to the seam ripping! Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and need to get some embroidery done. TTYL Peace, love, and prayers for all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, hope Truman learned his lesson.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Caught up and it is approaching 10pm. 

Greg was feeling better thankfully and he was happy to see our friends and Warden. He has grown so much since we visited him and he has really filled out. He was a fussy one tonight so visit wasn't very long. 

Poor Truman. 

Kaye I like what the hospice nurse said about the first breathe in heaven????

I am off for tonight. Hoping to get to bed early tonight. Love to all and prayers for all having hard times.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Truman, 11 year old chihuahua was growling and being ugly about Sydney lying at the foot of the chair he was sitting on and Sydney took exception to it....Sydney finally had enough and went after Truman. Had to pull Sydney off him; blood all over the side of Truman's head as Sydney sliced Truman's ear into about 1/4 of the way down up to the tip. Smacked Sydney soundly as I was yelling NO...washed Truman's head and poured hydrogen peroxide on the split. Squeezed it tightly until the bleeding stopped then Brantley put a gauze bandage on it. Bandage has now fallen off. Geez....you'd think by now Truman would get the idea that Sydney is a whole lot bigger than him and quit trying to be super Chihuahua....Poor baby. Can't be too upset with Sydney either....just reacting to being challenged.


Poor Truman and poor Sydney, silly dogs, Mocha chews on Buster's ears so I started spraying bitter lime on them to stop him, hasn't ever drawn blood but he did give him an abscess once though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I agree Julie....once that started my mom was gone within 1/2 an hour. Praying it will be quick for your aunt KayeJo


Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward. 
Love you all so much. 
Hugs!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The lady that died the night I was in hospital had pneumonia- that was bad enough- but she was also fighting the mask they were trying to use for pain relief- then an obstreperous nurse told me and the old lady's daughter to shut up- I thought that was rather insensitive.


Oh my, what a thing to say to another patient and a patients daughter, very insensitive I'd say, and just plain rude.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't heard word on my uncle's condition, but I keep watching for communications. I did find out that the lady from our church who passed away, the result of death was that the body was not getting nutrition from the foods being eaten since she had diarrhea and sometimes vomiting after her meals. This started quite a few years ago after she had gastric bypass surgery. She did survive for quite a few years while enduring this awful condition. She just kept getting weaker and weaker as a result of this. She was only 66 years old. Such a sad situation for sure.
> 
> I did get to see Bella tonight and she was full of spunk and energy. Her parents had to tell her to settle down so she would not have problems with her colostomy bag. She sure was being silly and it made me feel good to see her with this energy level. I delivered some goodies which some will be used for Sunday's birthday party. Some of the snacks that I brought are snacks that Bella can eat so she got to have a treat tonight. The make a wish coordinator made an awesome mickey mouse head with suckers. I hope to get a picture of it. The family was busy making decorations for the party on Sunday and some of the snacks that I brought tonight will be helpful for the party as well. The snacks were leftover from our Vacation Bible School a few weeks ago. I requested to be able to use some of the snacks for two of our church families who are enduring serious medical problems. Permission was granted so I divided the snacks and cleaning supplies between the two families. Both families were thankful for these gifts. Our gift to Bella will be a gift card to use on her trip. I will have to make sure that mom gets the gift card to put up so it won't get lost. I wanted her to pick out something special for herself while she is on her special vacation. The family will be staying at a site that accommodates children on these make a wish trips. Bella will be traveling with a lot of monitors and medical supplies so it is important to have stability for her during the travels.


Hopefully, no news on your uncle is good news.
That's horrible, I know that Marla's doc told her that she absolutely has to take her vitamins and have her levels tested yearly because if she doesn't take her vitamins it will inhibit her absorbing of the nutrients of her foods, and certain vitamins can't be taken together because they will interact to stop absorbing, so very sad, prayers and hugs for the family and church family for sure. 
It's wonderful that Bella is doing so well, long may it continue. I'm so hoping for a great trip for her and the whole family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Mary, sorry to hear of the lady's passing and her suffering. I hope Bella and her family have a wonderful time! With all they've been through, they certainly deserve a joyful trip.
> 
> I'm still ripping seams on the quilt pieces... Augh. But this will teach me not to abandon such a large project without notes!
> 
> ...


I'm hoping that you are able to get everything in order to get the dental work done, it's so crazy how expensive dental work is, well, all medical, but seriously. 
Happy ripping, that is my least favorite part of sewing, doesn't bother me so much when I have to do it with knitting, but it really sucks when I have to do it on fabric.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Caught up and it is approaching 10pm.
> 
> Greg was feeling better thankfully and he was happy to see our friends and Warden. He has grown so much since we visited him and he has really filled out. He was a fussy one tonight so visit wasn't very long.
> 
> ...


Glad that Greg is feeling better. Poor baby Warden, hope he's just tired not coming down with anything. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Oh, Sonja, so sorry to hear this news. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Hugs.

We just got home from the family reunion this evening. We had a wonderful time but I'm pooped, late nights & lots of work. I helped with all the meals. 
The trip home wasn't much fun, terribly windy, DH said it was hard to keep the truck & trailer on the road


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Oh Sonja what can I say? I'm so sorry for you and the rest of the family. While you have been expecting it I'm sure it still feels devastating.
> Praying that he can be kept comfortable. If he wants to stay home (which it seems he does) I hope he can stay home. At least they will get help.
> Praying that you have the strength to keep going.


Well said Margaret


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Sonja, so sorry to hear this news. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Hugs.
> 
> We just got home from the family reunion this evening. We had a wonderful time but I'm pooped, late nights & lots of work. I helped with all the meals.
> The trip home wasn't much fun, terribly windy, DH said it was hard to keep the truck & trailer on the road


Glad that you had a great time and very glad that DH was able to get you all home with the wind not causing any damage along the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


Hugs to you too, dear Kaye Jo. I am glad her earthly trial is over.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, what a thing to say to another patient and a patients daughter, very insensitive I'd say, and just plain rude.


It was not very caring of what we were going through.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Sonja, so sorry to hear this news. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Hugs.
> 
> We just got home from the family reunion this evening. We had a wonderful time but I'm pooped, late nights & lots of work. I helped with all the meals.
> The trip home wasn't much fun, terribly windy, DH said it was hard to keep the truck & trailer on the road


I must have been inattentive, I was wondering where you were- glad you got home safely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i glad to see you home safe and sound. made a whole bunch of new memories i bet. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Sonja, so sorry to hear this news. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Hugs.
> 
> We just got home from the family reunion this evening. We had a wonderful time but I'm pooped, late nights & lots of work. I helped with all the meals.
> The trip home wasn't much fun, terribly windy, DH said it was hard to keep the truck & trailer on the road


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm glad it is over and that your aunt is finally at peace. sending tons of soothing healing energy to you and family. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks to you & the summary queens for a new tea party. I'm only up to page 10 but must get to bed.

Kaye hope you aunt doesn't suffer & can be kept pain free.

Margaret, lovely knitting.

Julie pretty shawl

Gwen, hope to read things are getting settled with the nasty neighbors


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hugs to you too, dear Kaye Jo. I am glad her earthly trial is over.


Thank you, me too. Now the healing can start.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm glad it is over and that your aunt is finally at peace. sending tons of soothing healing energy to you and family. --- sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I would have sold it to the highest bidder had that happened to me- the thought of setting foot OUT of an aircraft gives me the willies, despite having flown solo.


It was a tandem jump so I didn't actually have to get myself out- once the experienced jumper I was attached jumped I simply was forced to go with him. Not sure I could have actually got myself out the plane!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Babies are wonderful antidepressants. lol Athena had heart surgery to remove an aorta that was to narrow? at 5 weeks, now she's a healthy little munchkin with chubby everything. lol She's such a cutie, and just a happy girl, she did finally manage to bite the cats tail the other day, so now he makes sure to stay far enough a way that she can't get ahold of it. lolol
> 
> Unfortunately at this point her spirit is gone to heaven and we are just waiting for her body to catch up I think, but thank you.


If Elizabeth could get hold of a cat she would be biting its tail I'm sure. One of my Adelaide KP friends knitted her a monkey and we have a gorgeous photo of Elizabeth sitting on the floor holding the monkey by its tail- munching on it. And sure that she would do the same to a real tail if she had half a chance. All they have is Pepper who is kept separate to Elizabeth.
It's amazing how far heart surgery has come and the wonderful outcomes it so often has for babies these days.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Truman, 11 year old chihuahua was growling and being ugly about Sydney lying at the foot of the chair he was sitting on and Sydney took exception to it....Sydney finally had enough and went after Truman. Had to pull Sydney off him; blood all over the side of Truman's head as Sydney sliced Truman's ear into about 1/4 of the way down up to the tip. Smacked Sydney soundly as I was yelling NO...washed Truman's head and poured hydrogen peroxide on the split. Squeezed it tightly until the bleeding stopped then Brantley put a gauze bandage on it. Bandage has now fallen off. Geez....you'd think by now Truman would get the idea that Sydney is a whole lot bigger than him and quit trying to be super Chihuahua....Poor baby. Can't be too upset with Sydney either....just reacting to being challenged.


What a sight that must have been a chihuahua up against Sydney! Sound surprising that was the only injury to Truman. Do you think he will learn?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


It is always sad when someone goes but in cases like this relief as well that they have left all the suffering behind. Praying for you all as you work thorough the next few days and then the coming months.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Sonja, so sorry to hear this news. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Hugs.
> 
> We just got home from the family reunion this evening. We had a wonderful time but I'm pooped, late nights & lots of work. I helped with all the meals.
> The trip home wasn't much fun, terribly windy, DH said it was hard to keep the truck & trailer on the road


Welcome back Bonnie- glad you had a great time- even if tiring.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Sonja, so sorry to hear this news. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Hugs.
> 
> We just got home from the family reunion this evening. We had a wonderful time but I'm pooped, late nights & lots of work. I helped with all the meals.
> The trip home wasn't much fun, terribly windy, DH said it was hard to keep the truck & trailer on the road


Thank you Bonnie 
I forgot all about your family reunion I was just going to ask if you were alright good thing I saw your post first 
Glad you had a wonderful time and got home safely


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks to you & the summary queens for a new tea party. I'm only up to page 10 but must get to bed.
> 
> Kaye hope you aunt doesn't suffer & can be kept pain free.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too. Now the healing can start.


indeed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> It was a tandem jump so I didn't actually have to get myself out- once the experienced jumper I was attached jumped I simply was forced to go with him. Not sure I could have actually got myself out the plane!


Tandem or not, I would have found someone else keener than me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> does that mean we are classics as well? --- sam


Of course! :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Of course! :sm09:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I realised a little while ago that the floor plan of the orginal part of our new place was the same as the place Mum lived in from the time she was 10. So today on the tram I got off the tram at the stop before ours as it was near Grandmas old place. When and looked from the outside and major renovations going on. A builder came out and I told him him why I was looking- he said come in and look. So I looked. Makes the renovations we are doing look minor (though they aren't living there). But they have got rid of a lot of the character I think, very little of the garden left- they are extending so far out that anything that may have left from Grandma and Grandpas time was knocked down. But it was really interesting seeing what they are doing (though it is only the framework at this point).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


Sorry for your loss Kaye Jo, but glad that your aunt is now at peace.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I realised a little while ago that the floor plan of the orginal part of our new place was the same as the place Mum lived in from the time she was 10. So today on the tram I got off the tram at the stop before ours as it was near Grandmas old place. When and looked from the outside and major renovations going on. A builder came out and I told him him why I was looking- he said come in and look. So I looked. Makes the renovations we are doing look minor (though they aren't living there). But they have got rid of a lot of the character I think, very little of the garden left- they are extending so far out that anything that may have left from Grandma and Grandpas time was knocked down. But it was really interesting seeing what they are doing (though it is only the framework at this point).


Funny, but this has happened to me too recently! My cousin told me that the house that we lived in from I was 7 - 20 (& my parents continued to live in for another 13 years after that) was up for sale, so I was able to do a virtual tour of it on the internet. It has changed a lot, but still took me down memory lane. Can't believe that the wooden garage my dad built in the early 60s is still in use!
Got my cousin, my other cousin's ex-wife and their 2 grandsons coming for lunch today, and of course when word went round that they were visiting my brother, my niece, her son, my DS#2, Caitlin & Luke are all coming too. I'd better go get organised...fortunately it's quite a nice day so the kids (5 under 5s!) can all get outside to play.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny, but this has happened to me too recently! My cousin told me that the house that we lived in from I was 7 - 20 (& my parents continued to live in for another 13 years after that) was up for sale, so I was able to do a virtual tour of it on the internet. It has changed a lot, but still took me down memory lane. Can't believe that the wooden garage my dad built in the early 60s is still in use!


A few years ago one of my brothers drove past the house we lived in as kids- right when there was an open inspection on and so he went in-not a lot of changes. And it still very similar from the outside when I saw it last year.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sorlenna.


Sorlenna said:


> April, if you want a new post, click in the quick reply box at the bottom of the page.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice job, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the chest that I was working on. I added peacock feathers on one area using the mod podge. It is painted with chalk paint and the two small stripes the Unicorn Spit (used thick like paint) then polyed it. Am not happy because the poly then darkened the feathers so that it is very difficult to see the colors so I may either replace them or paint in the colors myself. Haven't decided yet. Also the color in the photo isn't very good...the chest is more of a dark almond color and matches the base of the sink cabinet. I also framed the poster today that hangs above the chest (purchased the frame for 50% off at Michaels) Oh also put new knobs on chest. Chest was purchased for $10 at Goodwill.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed


Lurker 2 said:


> That is a very nice thought.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That would feel odd!


darowil said:


> I've had the same experience.
> The oddest previous car experience I had was just after a car accident that wrote off our car. The local hospital had a fete so took the girls along- to see our old car sitting there ready for the fire brigade to set light to later that day so they could demonstrate putting out a car fire!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Absolutely!


thewren said:


> does that mean we are classics as well? --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, Mel!


gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a minute
> 
> HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends.
> 
> Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So good to hear that Bella feels so much better!


pacer said:


> I haven't heard word on my uncle's condition, but I keep watching for communications. I did find out that the lady from our church who passed away, the result of death was that the body was not getting nutrition from the foods being eaten since she had diarrhea and sometimes vomiting after her meals. This started quite a few years ago after she had gastric bypass surgery. She did survive for quite a few years while enduring this awful condition. She just kept getting weaker and weaker as a result of this. She was only 66 years old. Such a sad situation for sure.
> 
> I did get to see Bella tonight and she was full of spunk and energy. Her parents had to tell her to settle down so she would not have problems with her colostomy bag. She sure was being silly and it made me feel good to see her with this energy level. I delivered some goodies which some will be used for Sunday's birthday party. Some of the snacks that I brought are snacks that Bella can eat so she got to have a treat tonight. The make a wish coordinator made an awesome mickey mouse head with suckers. I hope to get a picture of it. The family was busy making decorations for the party on Sunday and some of the snacks that I brought tonight will be helpful for the party as well. The snacks were leftover from our Vacation Bible School a few weeks ago. I requested to be able to use some of the snacks for two of our church families who are enduring serious medical problems. Permission was granted so I divided the snacks and cleaning supplies between the two families. Both families were thankful for these gifts. Our gift to Bella will be a gift card to use on her trip. I will have to make sure that mom gets the gift card to put up so it won't get lost. I wanted her to pick out something special for herself while she is on her special vacation. The family will be staying at a site that accommodates children on these make a wish trips. Bella will be traveling with a lot of monitors and medical supplies so it is important to have stability for her during the travels.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kayejo, so sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I heard from Sharon last week...she was pleased by the progress she has made using her healing arm. Sharon, let us know how you are this week! Hugs!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, have a wonderful reunion with Hannah! I bet you are so ready!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had quite a long conversation with Siouxann (Sue Anderson) earlier- she is at the point where the chemo has taken her hair- and I know how devastating that can be- not personally- but with others whose hair has literally been their crowning glory. She will try to get onto the TP, but is having computer issues. She said to thank everyone for their birthday and other wishes.
> 
> Has anyone heard from VABchnonnie, (?sp.) Sharon?


Thanks for the update on Sue.

I dont think Sharon has been on here for the last week or so.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just an update on the chest with the peacock feathers....I picked up some waterbased enamel glossy paint and touched up the feathers. Pretty satisfied with the outcome.


Great job Gwen! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> does that mean we are classics as well? --- sam


Absolutely! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> where is your adventuring angel? --- sam


She isnt that adventurous... re jumping out of planes. :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a minute
> 
> HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends.
> 
> Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


I love the colour of this one... very nice. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely blanket Mel , a very pretty shade of pink . I've finished my blanket too . The dress I was putting in the bin as its disgusting but apparently my neighbour thought it would be perfect for her little neice s doll as she is dance mad and this dress reminds my neighbour of a Spanish flamenco dress . No way I think she needs her eyes testing but I gave her it and neice loves it . Beauty is definitely in the eye of the beholder ????


Oh I am glad you didnt put the dress in the bin! It sounds perfect for the doll. I am sure it wasnt disgusting as you say though. I would still love to see a photo of it.....? And a photo of your latest blanket.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having heard the death rattle, for the first time ever, the last night I spent in hospital, a couple of years ago (before I moved) far too scary to subject a ten year old to that.
> 
> Poor darling- I do pray that her release comes quickly.


I agree... I have heard that rattle a few times with various family members and friends... not good for kids I dont think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Truman, 11 year old chihuahua was growling and being ugly about Sydney lying at the foot of the chair he was sitting on and Sydney took exception to it....Sydney finally had enough and went after Truman. Had to pull Sydney off him; blood all over the side of Truman's head as Sydney sliced Truman's ear into about 1/4 of the way down up to the tip. Smacked Sydney soundly as I was yelling NO...washed Truman's head and poured hydrogen peroxide on the split. Squeezed it tightly until the bleeding stopped then Brantley put a gauze bandage on it. Bandage has now fallen off. Geez....you'd think by now Truman would get the idea that Sydney is a whole lot bigger than him and quit trying to be super Chihuahua....Poor baby. Can't be too upset with Sydney either....just reacting to being challenged.


Oh dear. :sm13: I hope Truman's ear heals ok.

How are things since the electric fence has been installed?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The lady that died the night I was in hospital had pneumonia- that was bad enough- but she was also fighting the mask they were trying to use for pain relief- then an obstreperous nurse told me and the old lady's daughter to shut up- I thought that was rather insensitive.


Good Heavens! :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> That person is what we'd call "thick as a brick and a lot less use" .


We say "thick as a brick" here also. And that reminds me.. my mum always used the word "gormless". He/she is gormless. Meaning no sense.. etc. LOL
I like that word too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


I am glad she is at peace. Hugs.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, Sonja, so sorry to hear this news. I can't imagine how you're feeling. Hugs.
> 
> We just got home from the family reunion this evening. We had a wonderful time but I'm pooped, late nights & lots of work. I helped with all the meals.
> The trip home wasn't much fun, terribly windy, DH said it was hard to keep the truck & trailer on the road


Welcome back Bonnie. I am glad you had a great time. :sm11:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

From me too Kaye


thewren said:


> i'm glad it is over and that your aunt is finally at peace. sending tons of soothing healing energy to you and family. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well finished off yet another lot of footwear for Elizabeth. All left overs. So the leg is shorter than I would have liked. But Sonya look at how much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I doubt it Margaret...Truman has been nasty to Sydney since we we first got Sydney. But there is always hope.


darowil said:


> What a sight that must have been a chihuahua up against Sydney! Sound surprising that was the only injury to Truman. Do you think he will learn?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't seen or heard from the nasty neighbors. Was going to go pick up a copy of our deed at the courthouse but I am getting things finished up and straightened up before Hannah gets home tomorrow (Wednesday) and decided to put the issue on hold for a few days. Thanks for asking. None of the dogs have even attempted to get out either which wasn't an issue unless being taunted so all is good.


sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. :sm13: I hope Truman's ear heals ok.
> 
> How are things since the electric fence has been installed?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I doubt it Margaret...Truman has been nasty to Sydney since we we first got Sydney. But there is always hope.


Well I guess he only has himself to blame-but it would be nice if he would leave Sydney alone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those booties are beyond adorable!
much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't seen or heard from the nasty neighbors. Was going to go pick up a copy of our deed at the courthouse but I am getting things finished up and straightened up before Hannah gets home tomorrow (Wednesday) and decided to put the issue on hold for a few days. Thanks for asking. None of the dogs have even attempted to get out either which wasn't an issue unless being taunted so all is good.


How exciting to have Hannah back tomorrow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those booties are beyond adorable!
> much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
> The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
> OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
> Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.


[/quote]

It's an old pattern that a 90 year old knitter has from when she had her kids. They stay on well- and Vicky said that about a previous pair I knitted so another pair. Probably won't need more now as we head into summer and next year she won't be a baby.
However they all get socks for Christmas so I need to come with something for all three of them for this year. Last year Mummy and Daddy on the top of the socks for the new parents.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well finished off yet another lot of footwear for Elizabeth. All left overs. So the leg is shorter than I would have liked. But Sonya look at how much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
> The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
> OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
> Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.


They look good. Boy you just made it to the end of the ball. :sm11:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm hoping that you are able to get everything in order to get the dental work done, it's so crazy how expensive dental work is, well, all medical, but seriously.
> Happy ripping, that is my least favorite part of sewing, doesn't bother me so much when I have to do it with knitting, but it really sucks when I have to do it on fabric.


Condolences to the family, and may your aunt rest in peace.

My teeth have been my biggest expense my whole life, terrible! I'm hoping this will be the last major expense once I get rid of them all...

I got the seams all undone at last, so next is pressing them flat and sewing again, but that won't happen until at least tomorrow. Today is the motorcycle breakfast and work, so a busy day.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't seen or heard from the nasty neighbors. Was going to go pick up a copy of our deed at the courthouse but I am getting things finished up and straightened up before Hannah gets home tomorrow (Wednesday) and decided to put the issue on hold for a few days. Thanks for asking. None of the dogs have even attempted to get out either which wasn't an issue unless being taunted so all is good.


Well no news is good news. You will be so glad to have Hannah back, she will have so many stories for you. :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, good to hear that things are quiet around the place, Gwen. Safe & pleasant travels to Hannah. 

Edit! Forgot to say the booties are terrific, Margaret!

Must get ready for the day. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo - big hugs. Sad, but she's now at peace.

Bonnie - welcome home. If there's anything keeping us from getting an RV of any kind, it's the thought of driving it in the wind and storms.

Darowil - love those sock/booties. Would like to try something like those for the twins arriving in the Fall. 

Getting excited about KAP - this is the time of year when we have the Chicago yarn crawl (going on now) the LYS garage sale (this weekend) and the Stitches Midwest Show starting this Thursday. DSIL (Linda) and I are taking a class on double knitting - Pacer/I'll try to retain as much as possible to pass any knowledge along. We're going to meet up with Pup lover (Dawn), her Mom and friend to walk through the marketplace. I don't need anything, but that's never stopped me from buying before. I am wanting to see if WEBS has the needles that are like the Karbonz only with colored needles vs. the black.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I would love to do the yarn crawl, LYS garage sale, and mostly the Stitches Midwest show. I know you and the rest of the group will have a wonderful time.

Have finished my bagel and coffee and need to get dressed and busy. TTYL.


RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo - big hugs. Sad, but she's now at peace.
> 
> Bonnie - welcome home. If there's anything keeping us from getting an RV of any kind, it's the thought of driving it in the wind and storms.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for the update on Sue.
> 
> I dont think Sharon has been on here for the last week or so.....


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I agree... I have heard that rattle a few times with various family members and friends... not good for kids I dont think.


I sincerely agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They look good. Boy you just made it to the end of the ball. :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh I am glad you didnt put the dress in the bin! It sounds perfect for the doll. I am sure it wasnt disgusting as you say though. I would still love to see a photo of it.....? And a photo of your latest blanket.


Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again 
The blanket I'm happy with


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just popping on for a minute
> 
> HOTN....just cast off and posting. Have to sew on ends.
> 
> Will come come back on here later as Greg just arrived and our friends are on the way with Baby Warden ☺


Very pretty, Mel, and a lovely colour.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Well finished off yet another lot of footwear for Elizabeth. All left overs. So the leg is shorter than I would have liked. But Sonya look at how much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
> The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
> OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
> Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.


They are lovely Margaret I like the colours , isn't it great what you can make from oddments of yarn . You certainly lived dangerous knitting them :sm09: 
I've made the silly mistake of starting a loopy cardigan with a 100g ball of yarn it didn't enter my head that because of the loops I'll use more yarn . I'm thinking if I start to run out of yarn I'll knit the sleeves without loops


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't seen or heard from the nasty neighbors. Was going to go pick up a copy of our deed at the courthouse but I am getting things finished up and straightened up before Hannah gets home tomorrow (Wednesday) and decided to put the issue on hold for a few days. Thanks for asking. None of the dogs have even attempted to get out either which wasn't an issue unless being taunted so all is good.


I'm glad it's all peaceful again Gwen hope it lasts a long time .Are you counting the minutes till a certain time tomorrow ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo - big hugs. Sad, but she's now at peace.
> 
> Bonnie - welcome home. If there's anything keeping us from getting an RV of any kind, it's the thought of driving it in the wind and storms.
> 
> ...


You certainly have a nice very busy time ahead . I'm looking forward to KAP too . I enjoy seeing all the pictures of everyone


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pasta salad sounds like a keeper. It won't take Baillie long to find out how expensive a car can be. I just read an article in the paper about tires on classic cars. It never occurred to me that the tires would deteriorate from the heat. I have had my car for 9 years and I think I'll have to take it to the local tire shop to have them checked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Truman, 11 year old chihuahua was growling and being ugly about Sydney lying at the foot of the chair he was sitting on and Sydney took exception to it....Sydney finally had enough and went after Truman. Had to pull Sydney off him; blood all over the side of Truman's head as Sydney sliced Truman's ear into about 1/4 of the way down up to the tip. Smacked Sydney soundly as I was yelling NO...washed Truman's head and poured hydrogen peroxide on the split. Squeezed it tightly until the bleeding stopped then Brantley put a gauze bandage on it. Bandage has now fallen off. Geez....you'd think by now Truman would get the idea that Sydney is a whole lot bigger than him and quit trying to be super Chihuahua....Poor baby. Can't be too upset with Sydney either....just reacting to being challenged.


Poor Truman. Hope his ear heals quickly. I guess Sydney decided it was time to tell Truman who was boss but too bad it had to come to blood.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, I think the dress is sweet! I can visualize it in shades of pink, purple, or blue also. I love ruffles! What about it bothers you?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

ack! A double post...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I haven't heard word on my uncle's condition, but I keep watching for communications. I did find out that the lady from our church who passed away, the result of death was that the body was not getting nutrition from the foods being eaten since she had diarrhea and sometimes vomiting after her meals. This started quite a few years ago after she had gastric bypass surgery. She did survive for quite a few years while enduring this awful condition. She just kept getting weaker and weaker as a result of this. She was only 66 years old. Such a sad situation for sure.
> 
> I did get to see Bella tonight and she was full of spunk and energy. Her parents had to tell her to settle down so she would not have problems with her colostomy bag. She sure was being silly and it made me feel good to see her with this energy level. I delivered some goodies which some will be used for Sunday's birthday party. Some of the snacks that I brought are snacks that Bella can eat so she got to have a treat tonight. The make a wish coordinator made an awesome mickey mouse head with suckers. I hope to get a picture of it. The family was busy making decorations for the party on Sunday and some of the snacks that I brought tonight will be helpful for the party as well. The snacks were leftover from our Vacation Bible School a few weeks ago. I requested to be able to use some of the snacks for two of our church families who are enduring serious medical problems. Permission was granted so I divided the snacks and cleaning supplies between the two families. Both families were thankful for these gifts. Our gift to Bella will be a gift card to use on her trip. I will have to make sure that mom gets the gift card to put up so it won't get lost. I wanted her to pick out something special for herself while she is on her special vacation. The family will be staying at a site that accommodates children on these make a wish trips. Bella will be traveling with a lot of monitors and medical supplies so it is important to have stability for her during the travels.


It's great to hear that Bella has regained some of her energy. I must have missed something. Where is the wish trip?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well finished off yet another lot of footwear for Elizabeth. All left overs. So the leg is shorter than I would have liked. But Sonya look at how much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
> The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
> OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
> Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.


Booties are so cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again
> The blanket I'm happy with


I don't know why you would say it's yucky...looks cute. The blanket is very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up at last. My cousin has invited me to a family bbq today. Will be nice to see relatives I haven't seen for years. Everyone have a nice day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, one more day and Hannah will be home! Can't wait to hear stories.
Sonja, I'm glad doll dress went to someone who loves it. Blanket is lovely.
Kaye, I'm sorry you lost your aunt, but glad her struggle is over.
Liz, enjoy time with your family.
Maya and I had our walk this morning. Should have taken her picture. She spent most of the walk carrying a chunk of wood in her mouth. Met the two labs and Maya not silly scared, so improving. Or maybe she just feels more secure with a chunk of wood in her mouth!
Off to yoga.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, my condolences in the loss of your aunt but at least the suffering is over. I agree, no child should see people in that condition.

Mary, hope you have news of your uncle soon & that he's not too badly injured. Great to hear Bella is doing well & hopefully can enjoy the Disneyland trip. 

Margaret, those booties are too cute but I'm wondering how you managed to darn the ends with that tiny piece left. You were definitely living dangerously. I can't imagine jumping out of a plane, I hate being up on a ladder????. This weekend DHs aunt who turns 90 in Feb was saying she'd like to sky dive for her 90th. Crazy woman, she's so much fun to be around, seems like she's at least 10 yrs younger than she is. 

Gwen, the dresser looks great. You will be glad to. Have Hannah home again.

Kate, hope your friend is able to get out of the psych hospital soon, sounds like a pretty depressing place. 

Cathy, I'm glad both you & your mom are doing better. I agree the other gran is nuts letting Serena play with a knife, she obviously has space for rent between her ears!

I'm sure I've missed some things I was going to comment on as you were so chatty while I was away, I'll check the recipes out later as I just skimmed through them.

We had a little excitement on Sat Night at the reunion, a severe storm came up about midnight, DH said, he better go check on the big tent, good thing he did or it would have been long gone. He called for help to hold it down. the group who were still up came running & after several minutes, someone suggested hanging onto the metal frame in a lightening storm was maybe not a great idea???? But by then the winds had calmed some. 
It was so much fun seeing people we haven't seen for a while. One of the cousins has 1.5 yr old twin grandsons, they were so entertaining. The kids had so much fun in the pool & just running around with their cousins. GS spent the night in a tent with 4 other boys, his mom thinks he may have learned some new words as they were older, the oldest was 12, but he will survive that.
Well, I really must get off here & check out the garden, then get all the food & laundry out of the camper. I really feel me like moving to the couch for a nap but I will get off my behind????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, I think the dress is sweet! I can visualize it in shades of pink, purple, or blue also. I love ruffles! What about it bothers you?


I think it's the colours . I saw Shirley's lovely multi coloured items and thought I will try something with multi colours but I just didn't get it right , plus the top doesn't go with the bottom


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I don't know why you would say it's yucky...looks cute. The blanket is very pretty.


Thank you Liz . Well it's gone now and I dont have to look at it anymore
Hope you have a lovely time and catch up with your relatives


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, one more day and Hannah will be home! Can't wait to hear stories.
> Sonja, I'm glad doll dress went to someone who loves it. Blanket is lovely.
> Kaye, I'm sorry you lost your aunt, but glad her struggle is over.
> Liz, enjoy time with your family.
> ...


Thank you Joy 
You maybe right about Maya feeling more secure . a couple of years back we used to meet a boxer dog a lot when out walking and this dog would bark and growl at every dog it met . Then it started carrying a ball in its mouth and was the perfect dog no barks at all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lot under five. --- sam



KateB said:


> Funny, but this has happened to me too recently! My cousin told me that the house that we lived in from I was 7 - 20 (& my parents continued to live in for another 13 years after that) was up for sale, so I was able to do a virtual tour of it on the internet. It has changed a lot, but still took me down memory lane. Can't believe that the wooden garage my dad built in the early 60s is still in use!
> Got my cousin, my other cousin's ex-wife and their 2 grandsons coming for lunch today, and of course when word went round that they were visiting my brother, my niece, her son, my DS#2, Caitlin & Luke are all coming too. I'd better go get organised...fortunately it's quite a nice day so the kids (5 under 5s!) can all get outside to play.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those booties are too great - love that it looks like there are socks inside. great work margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> Well finished off yet another lot of footwear for Elizabeth. All left overs. So the leg is shorter than I would have liked. But Sonya look at how much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
> The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
> OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
> Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wanna be on your christmas list. --- sam



darowil said:


> It's an old pattern that a 90 year old knitter has from when she had her kids. They stay on well- and Vicky said that about a previous pair I knitted so another pair. Probably won't need more now as we head into summer and next year she won't be a baby.
> However they all get socks for Christmas so I need to come with something for all three of them for this year. Last year Mummy and Daddy on the top of the socks for the new parents.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the dress is lovely sonja - and beautifully made. the blanket is outstanding - i am so jealous of how easily you picked up how to crochet - now you are designing in crochet. a beautiful doll dress and definitely nothing to be ashamed of. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again
> The blanket I'm happy with


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are going to disney world. --- sam



budasha said:


> It's great to hear that Bella has regained some of her energy. I must have missed something. Where is the wish trip?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am telling your aunt - DO IT!!!!!!!!!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, my condolences in the loss of your aunt but at least the suffering is over. I agree, no child should see people in that condition.
> 
> Mary, hope you have news of your uncle soon & that he's not too badly injured. Great to hear Bella is doing well & hopefully can enjoy the Disneyland trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again
> The blanket I'm happy with


But it has made a little girl happy- we all have disasters from time to time. Glad the blanket passed muster!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - darowil - anyone else making baby booties - the latest from the WHoot - you are going to love them. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=38d1b9b32e-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-38d1b9b32e-60616885


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week. 
Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
I've had some family news which has caused us worry. My cousins hubby has had a mild heart attack and is recovering in hospital.
But the worst news is our SIL, she's had another bad episode, last week during the day found driving aimlessly round a carpark at local garden centre.
The police were called, she was admitted to hospital again, after tests she discharged herself and was picked up by friends. Her driver licence has been revoked and John has permission to keep her car and keys, and when told she can't drive she went nuts and was very nasty to the family.
A very sad stressful situation. She smokes 60 cigarettes per day, and oxygen levels are only 18%, it's a wonder she's still alive the doctors say. 
Thank you for reading my troubles, it's good to let it out on here and you do understand I know.
I've begun baby blanket to take my mind off things, it's in variations of purple pink lavender, pretty colours for a girl.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> It's great to hear that Bella has regained some of her energy. I must have missed something. Where is the wish trip?


Bella is going to Florida and will go to Disney World for at least one day. The family will be staying at a location designed for Make a Wish children and their families. I believe that location might also have things for the family to do. They are staying at Give Kids the World Village. It is a place designed to accommodate children with life threatening illnesses and diseases.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil - do you have enough winter left to knit this? at the top of the page. and scroll down - look one your right - brown booties. --- sam



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/55521007881744530/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank goodness she has no longer access to a car. i bet you are enjoying your new carpet running around in your bare feet. i know this is stressful for all concerned but try not to let it get you down. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i am telling your aunt - DO IT!!!!!!!!!


My DH told her daughter not to start planning the party until after she sky dives as she may not need a party????(ReH aunt who wants to sky eve on her 90th birthday)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for your compliments on the blanket. I am sure I will be able to knit this pattern in my sleep ????????????

Kaye she is at peace now. Love and hugs to you and the family.

Gwen I am so happy that Hannah will be home tomorrow. Such stories she will have to share☺

Margaret the booties are just darling. ????????????

I know I am meant to comment on others but craft has struck and I am at a loss

Have ccast on for the Bella baby jacket by Marianna Mel to go with the pink blanket. Also have the pattern for matching hat. Can't wait to see how it looks when done.????

Check in later.????


Bonnie.....space for rent between her ears. I laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes. ????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


Sorry you are having more troubles with your SIL, seems she is her own worst enemy.
Hope your cousin recovers quickly


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Bonnie, Our SIL is her own worst enemy for sure, very selfish and doesn't realise how it impacts on all of us.
I'll be fine Sam, it's just been a bit of a shock, at least she can't cause any problems driving now. Off to work then have visitors this afternoon to lift my spirits.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kaye, I'm glad that your aunt is at peace now.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

enjoy your company. --- sam



Fan said:


> Thank you Sam and Bonnie, Our SIL is her own worst enemy for sure, very selfish and doesn't realise how it impacts on all of us.
> I'll be fine Sam, it's just been a bit of a shock, at least she can't cause any problems driving now. Off to work then have visitors this afternoon to lift my spirits.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I took the time to google Give Kids the World and watched some touching videos. Bella and family are going to enjoy the special village designed for these families with special needs children. I am going to attempt to post an opportunity to see one of the videos so you can see this place. They accommodate families from around the world and can get a family there in 48 hours if the need happens to rush a family in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kaye Jo I am thankful for your aunt to be free of her pain and suffering. 

Fan... I hope your SIL will be able to adjust to not being able to drive although I suspect she might become even more hateful to others. I am glad you are enjoying your new carpet. 

Kate... So glad you could enjoy visiting with the extended family. 

Gwen... I hope you can get some sleep tonight so you can enjoy Hannah's return.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the dress is lovely sonja - and beautifully made. the blanket is outstanding - i am so jealous of how easily you picked up how to crochet - now you are designing in crochet. a beautiful doll dress and definitely nothing to be ashamed of. --- sam


Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well ) 
Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


What a lovely lot! :sm02:

{{{{Fan}}}} Sorry to hear of this new turn, but I hope things will improve.

And now...I don't usually do this, but I'd like to ask the prayer warriors to send out good thoughts for my son and his girls...a situation has arisen that may take a while to resolve but could be one of the best things ever to happen to us as a family (I will let you know more as I know it--I hate being vague but cannot share more at this point)...I am very excited that things are in motion, and I'd really appreciate y'all putting in a good word with the Powers that Be. I spent about an hour on the phone discussing the first step--let's hope that all the next steps fall into place and this moves forward!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks like caitlan was not too happy. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


Oh no Fan I was hoping that things had settled down with your SIL . I'm very surprised they don't hospitalise her for her own safety


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, sounds like you made wonderful memories while camping.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have the same book - have looked at the nativity often thinking i should knit it. i think i would knit it in a good wool yarn. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well )
> Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

from our ips to God's ears. i will also keep fingers crossed. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> What a lovely lot! :sm02:
> 
> {{{{Fan}}}} Sorry to hear of this new turn, but I hope things will improve.
> 
> And now...I don't usually do this, but I'd like to ask the prayer warriors to send out good thoughts for my son and his girls...a situation has arisen that may take a while to resolve but could be one of the best things ever to happen to us as a family (I will let you know more as I know it--I hate being vague but cannot share more at this point)...I am very excited that things are in motion, and I'd really appreciate y'all putting in a good word with the Powers that Be. I spent about an hour on the phone discussing the first step--let's hope that all the next steps fall into place and this moves forward!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i have the same book - have looked at the nativity often thinking i should knit it. i think i would knit it in a good wool yarn. --- sam


I like Mr&Mrs Claus too so I'm thinking it's about time I tried using stuffing again . I was useless at it last time I tried but that was right when I was learning to knit so hopefully I might be better this time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


What a lovely picture Kate although Caitlin doesn't look to be to happy to be surrounded by boys


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, praying for your DS and his girls.
Enjoyed yoga, then took a little lie down. Now have to make dinner I can reheat when I come home from sangha and pack hiking stuff for hike tomorrow. No rest for the weary, heehee.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's the colours . I saw Shirley's lovely multi coloured items and thought I will try something with multi colours but I just didn't get it right , plus the top doesn't go with the bottom


I can see what bothers you, but it's nowhere as awful as you seem to think! Just maybe would look nicer with a different colour top. Shirley is so good at colour combos, and did some "lessons" with us a while back on being more adventurous with colour and texture. I think they are on her list of workshops. 
You have made so many amazingly pretty items recently, and your colour sense in these is immaculate so you are probably very sensitive to what colours work well together, therefore very self critical if you sense something doesn't work, whilst us normal mortals aren't too sure....
The blanket is really pretty, love it!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


Sorry to hear the not so good news, Fan, family can cause so many problems. Hopefully the cousin's hubby will be well soon.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan, blessings on you for having to deal with SIL. It's so difficult to handle the situation, and so sad that it's happened this way. Take a deep breath and try to relax a little before the next battle.
Kaye-Jo, sorry to hear about your Aunt.
Gwen, hope Sydney is out of the doghouse and that no more ears are hurt!
I'm falling asleep at the iPad so will say goodnight - sorry all that I haven't mentioned. More later in the week


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


Is Caitlin smiling? I can imagine how hard it was to get all of them looking at you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sonja, when you stuff knitted things, it helps to put the stuffing inside little balls of pantyhose (not sure if you call them something else?), as it keeps things from poking out.

Thank you all for the good thoughts! I can't wait until I can share some great news for a change!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well )
> Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


That will be super, Sonja- I really like the Nativity.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again
> The blanket I'm happy with


Like you I don't like the colours of the dress- but each to there own and you have made a little girl very happy so does it really matter if you don't like it? Nothing to be ashamed off, just not to your taste (or mine). And is the colours not the design- and extra length would probably look better as well. Often things look wrong until you get the full length.The blanket though as you say is nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Margaret, those booties are too cute but I'm wondering how you managed to darn the ends with that tiny piece left. You were definitely living dangerously. I can't imagine jumping out of a plane, I hate being up on a ladder????. This weekend DHs aunt who turns 90 in Feb was saying she'd like to sky dive for her 90th. Crazy woman, she's so much fun to be around, seems like she's at least 10 yrs younger than she is.

Bonnie- I needed to use a needle just to get the end threaded through and sewed it into the seam- hoping it stays down-but I won't have to worry about too much sticking out if it loosens!
I hate ladders as well- but on a cliff. planes etc fine. Just ladders.
There was an article recently in our papers about a lady who had her first parachute jump at 100 so why not 90? http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3637382/A-100-year-old-great-grandmother-oldest-person-skydive-South-Australia.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sonja - darowil - anyone else making baby booties - the latest from the WHoot - you are going to love them. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-galilee-booties?omhide=true&utm_source=The+WHOot+Daily+Mail&utm_campaign=38d1b9b32e-RSS_Feed_v4_custom&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_bb6c322de2-38d1b9b32e-60616885


They look cute- not sure they would stay on Elizabeths feet. Well I know they wouldn't- she would pull them off so she could chew them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


Fan it sounds good that SIL is not near you or you would be needing to deal directly with a lot of this. Her personality combined with extremely low oxygen levels are an awful combination. Thank God she didn't cause an accident on her way to the car park. Does she have oxygen at home? Needs it with those levels, but no way will she not smoke round it.
How hard for everyone involved with her. She could well drive everyone away- and then wonder why and blame them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> darowil - do you have enough winter left to knit this? at the top of the page. and scroll down - look one your right - brown booties. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


Lovley memory even if not such a lovely photo.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well )
> Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


She has some lovely patterns lucky you. Well trained your middle son.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a lovely lot! :sm02:
> 
> {{{{Fan}}}} Sorry to hear of this new turn, but I hope things will improve.
> 
> And now...I don't usually do this, but I'd like to ask the prayer warriors to send out good thoughts for my son and his girls...a situation has arisen that may take a while to resolve but could be one of the best things ever to happen to us as a family (I will let you know more as I know it--I hate being vague but cannot share more at this point)...I am very excited that things are in motion, and I'd really appreciate y'all putting in a good word with the Powers that Be. I spent about an hour on the phone discussing the first step--let's hope that all the next steps fall into place and this moves forward!


Sounds encouraging. And while we would like to know what is so exciting God knows without being told.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I do understand that we are our own worst critic but in sincerity I think the dress is adorable and well done. I also love the blanket. Just saying....


Swedenme said:


> Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again
> The blanket I'm happy with


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, when you stuff knitted things, it helps to put the stuffing inside little balls of pantyhose (not sure if you call them something else?), as it keeps things from poking out.
> 
> Thank you all for the good thoughts! I can't wait until I can share some great news for a change!


pantyhose=tights (low denier).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think he is among the living any more julie and that is part of the problem. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry to hear the not so good news, Fan, family can cause so many problems. Hopefully the cousin's hubby will be well soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure am counting the minutes. Her flight arrives in Atlanta at 2:45 pm and her boyfriend is picking her up. We figure that by the time she gets her luggage and all they will head home around 3:30ish which also means they will hit the beginning of rush hour traffic in Atlanta...ugh! With that in mind she should be here around 6 pm but then who knows. Can not wait to see how Sydney reacts to seeing her; she wants us to video his reaction to seeing her.


Swedenme said:


> I'm glad it's all peaceful again Gwen hope it lasts a long time .Are you counting the minutes till a certain time tomorrow ????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure am counting the minutes. Her flight arrives in Atlanta at 2:45 pm and her boyfriend is picking her up. We figure that by the time she gets her luggage and all they will head home around 3:30ish which also means they will hit the beginning of rush hour traffic in Atlanta...ugh! With that in mind she should be here around 6 pm but then who knows. Can not wait to see how Sydney reacts to seeing her; she wants us to video his reaction to seeing her.


Are you cooking a nice dinner for her to come home to. I wonder how Alice will respond to this stranger entering her home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just what it says - earflap hats. very cute. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Tie-Hats/Cool-Cozy-Knit-Earflap-Hat-Pattern-Ideas


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan it sounds good that SIL is not near you or you would be needing to deal directly with a lot of this. Her personality combined with extremely low oxygen levels are an awful combination. Thank God she didn't cause an accident on her way to the car park. Does she have oxygen at home? Needs it with those levels, but no way will she not smoke round it.
> How hard for everyone involved with her. She could well drive everyone away- and then wonder why and blame them.


Hi Margaret, our SIL lives down in Matamata about 100kms south of us. She totally refuses to stop smoking, so no oxygen as you point out, too dangerous.
We are so grateful to have her friends who see to her needs. This is one very nasty sad woman we are dealing with. She won't phone us and if I phone her I get told a lot of rubbish, so rely on others to keep us informed. Losing her ability to drive might just be the end for her, the doctors say she's on borrowed time as it is. Hard as it is, it will be a blessing when she's finally at peace.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Hi Margaret, our SIL lives down in Matamata about 100kms south of us. She totally refuses to stop smoking, so no oxygen as you point out, too dangerous.
> We are so grateful to have her friends who see to her needs. This is one very nasty sad woman we are dealing with. She won't phone us and if I phone her I get told a lot of rubbish, so rely on others to keep us informed. Losing her ability to drive might just be the end for her, the doctors say she's on borrowed time as it is. Hard as it is, it will be a blessing when she's finally at peace.


Your SIL seems to be fighting life. As hard as it is to lose a loved one, it will be a blessing for her to not have to fight this battle. It must be frustrating for her as well as others.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Do hope you get a picture of Maya sometime to post. I can just picture her with the chuck of wood. Alice and Sydney both love to chew on and drag around wood with Alice being the one who makes the most mess with it currently. Neither of them care for the wood toy you can purchase for dogs but love, love, love bringing in branches from the yard or chunks from the wood pile. Silly dogs.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, one more day and Hannah will be home! Can't wait to hear stories.
> Sonja, I'm glad doll dress went to someone who loves it. Blanket is lovely.
> Kaye, I'm sorry you lost your aunt, but glad her struggle is over.
> Liz, enjoy time with your family.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan so sad about your SIL. Sounds as if she certainly has the desire to pass on. Glad they car and keys have been taken from her; not surprised she was nasty about that towards family but it is good she doesn't have access to it now.

Also sorry to hear of your cousin's DH having a mild heart attack. Hope his recovery will be swift and will pray for him.



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, we all know about taking kids pics. Cute photo.
Fan, glad your SIL is no longer driving. Such a sad, angry life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL...loved the comment "like trying to knit fog". They are all such cute kids.



KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, don't know why I didn't take pic of Maya this morning. Had cell phone with me and took pics of sunrise. Soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No doubt that you raised thoughtful young men; how sweet of the middle son to get you those and what a good eye for a bargin! You just reminded me I have a pattern book I got a couple of years ago with a nativity to knit and never have gotten around to it.


Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well )
> Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely will pray for your son and his girls. God is good and will work in ways that will be the best for all concerned...whatever the circumstances.



Sorlenna said:


> What a lovely lot! :sm02:
> 
> {{{{Fan}}}} Sorry to hear of this new turn, but I hope things will improve.
> 
> And now...I don't usually do this, but I'd like to ask the prayer warriors to send out good thoughts for my son and his girls...a situation has arisen that may take a while to resolve but could be one of the best things ever to happen to us as a family (I will let you know more as I know it--I hate being vague but cannot share more at this point)...I am very excited that things are in motion, and I'd really appreciate y'all putting in a good word with the Powers that Be. I spent about an hour on the phone discussing the first step--let's hope that all the next steps fall into place and this moves forward!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Kate - love the photo. I know how hard it is to get all the kids looking at the camera (and smiling) at the same time. Lovely photo though and I'll bet it was a good time.

Pacer - what a great idea to have a special place for those families who are on their Make a Wish journeys.

Fan - sorry that there's been more issues -- She's probably wanting to hasten her leaving this world as she doesn't seem to like it very much. Sad that it also impacts so many others and has put others' lives in jeopardy. So glad she won't have the wherewithall to be driving anymore.

Sorlenna - saying prayers that the outcome is as you wish and the best for all involved.

I have a headache tonight -- too much computer work at one sitting. I'm winding it down, but it's sure taking longer than I want it to; maybe by the end of this week barring any other issues.

We had a lovely trip into downtown Chicago last night to meet up with DD and go to dinner. We've started a tradition of going out to dinner when she's in town for the Bell Braille camps - she runs herself ragged and I know she enjoys just the wind down time and a good meal. She picked a steak house (Chicago is famous for some of the best ones!) and we had a fantastic meal. We walked the 20 minutes from and back to the train station so worked off the extra pounds from the shared dessert -- a layering of chocolate fudge, crispy toffee & homemade marshmallow that had been torched. Their version of a S'more that was very decadent. We shared it so split the calories up among us. I'll definitely go back to that same place whenever we have a special occasion to celebrate. There was a small combo and singer in the lounge singing some oldies from the jazz and blues days.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Pacer/Mary I asked Hannah about fixing a good dinner but she said not to since she will still be on Spain time and doesn't know if she will want to eat or not. I'll have plenty of nibbly things for us all so that will suffice. Doing a cookout on Sunday with family to welcome her home too. Alice is such a lover I am not worried about her reaction to Hannah. Hannah also had "talked" to Alice via skype but then there is no "smell-o-vison"...LOL. Hannah has tried to get Sydney to look on the computer monitor when she talks to him and he instead looks to the door expecting to see her (at least he did for awhile) but more recently ignores her. I told her it was because though her seems to recognize her voice there is no smell of her.



pacer said:


> Are you cooking a nice dinner for her to come home to. I wonder how Alice will respond to this stranger entering her home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well DH has headed to bed (he gets up very early) so I'm headed to the embroidery machine. Making a pillow for Hannah as a surprise.
TTYL.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Pacer/Mary I asked Hannah about fixing a good dinner but she said not to since she will still be on Spain time and doesn't know if she will want to eat or not. I'll have plenty of nibbly things for us all so that will suffice. Doing a cookout on Sunday with family to welcome her home too. Alice is such a lover I am not worried about her reaction to Hannah. Hannah also had "talked" to Alice via skype but then there is no "smell-o-vison"...LOL. Hannah has tried to get Sydney to look on the computer monitor when she talks to him and he instead looks to the door expecting to see her (at least he did for awhile) but more recently ignores her. I told her it was because though her seems to recognize her voice there is no smell of her.


I guess you should have kept a worn shirt out of the laundry for Sydney to smell.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is always sad when someone goes but in cases like this relief as well that they have left all the suffering behind. Praying for you all as you work thorough the next few days and then the coming months.


Well said, Margaret. I totally agree. Sorry for the empty spot her passing has left in your hearts and lives, but her gentle passing is much to be hoped for by each of us in our turn.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i don't think he is among the living any more julie and that is part of the problem. --- sam


I thought she said he was in hospital- it was a mild heart attack.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Gwen, my cousins hubby is ok, been put on anti clotting meds and is now back home again.
All we can do is pray for Lilian, she won't give up her addiction to cigarettes so there's nothing else can be done, we just have to hang in there meantime.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


Cute photo. I think Dexter looks like Luke? It amazes me that kids who have an ancestor several generations back can look so alike. There were 3 at the reunion who share a great grandfather who could easily be mistaken for sisters
Love the comment about trying to knit a frog????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well )
> Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


Cute patterns but what a lot if work. You have definitely trained him well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a lovely lot! :sm02:
> 
> {{{{Fan}}}} Sorry to hear of this new turn, but I hope things will improve.
> 
> And now...I don't usually do this, but I'd like to ask the prayer warriors to send out good thoughts for my son and his girls...a situation has arisen that may take a while to resolve but could be one of the best things ever to happen to us as a family (I will let you know more as I know it--I hate being vague but cannot share more at this point)...I am very excited that things are in motion, and I'd really appreciate y'all putting in a good word with the Powers that Be. I spent about an hour on the phone discussing the first step--let's hope that all the next steps fall into place and this moves forward!


I hope all goes well for your son


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my bad. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I thought she said he was in hospital- it was a mild heart attack.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it's the colours . I saw Shirley's lovely multi coloured items and thought I will try something with multi colours but I just didn't get it right , plus the top doesn't go with the bottom


Sonja, perhaps if you had gone from the lightest on top to the darkest on the bottom, the dress might appear more satisfactory.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> If Elizabeth could get hold of a cat she would be biting its tail I'm sure. One of my Adelaide KP friends knitted her a monkey and we have a gorgeous photo of Elizabeth sitting on the floor holding the monkey by its tail- munching on it. And sure that she would do the same to a real tail if she had half a chance. All they have is Pepper who is kept separate to Elizabeth.
> It's amazing how far heart surgery has come and the wonderful outcomes it so often has for babies these days.


LOL! Babies are oral and textile creatures aren't they. 
Yes, what they can do these days is extremely impressive.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is always sad when someone goes but in cases like this relief as well that they have left all the suffering behind. Praying for you all as you work thorough the next few days and then the coming months.


I agree, and now everyone can work through their grief. 
I called and checked with my cousins wife this morning and told her that since the kids were there, we'd just be background support and let them have time with each other today and that we'll stop by tomorrow and check in, she thought that was a great idea. I needed the down time, went to the gym and worked my butt off on the spin cycle and went to knit group and the nutrition class. 
David his home tonight, he'll leave in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry for your loss Kaye Jo, but glad that your aunt is now at peace.


Thank you. Yes, I'm very thankful for that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Funny, but this has happened to me too recently! My cousin told me that the house that we lived in from I was 7 - 20 (& my parents continued to live in for another 13 years after that) was up for sale, so I was able to do a virtual tour of it on the internet. It has changed a lot, but still took me down memory lane. Can't believe that the wooden garage my dad built in the early 60s is still in use!
> Got my cousin, my other cousin's ex-wife and their 2 grandsons coming for lunch today, and of course when word went round that they were visiting my brother, my niece, her son, my DS#2, Caitlin & Luke are all coming too. I'd better go get organised...fortunately it's quite a nice day so the kids (5 under 5s!) can all get outside to play.


Hope you all had a great visit, Caitlin and Luke had playmates today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kayejo, so sorry for your loss. Prayers for you and your family.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I heard from Sharon last week...she was pleased by the progress she has made using her healing arm. Sharon, let us know how you are this week! Hugs!


Good news, I hope that it continues.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well finished off yet another lot of footwear for Elizabeth. All left overs. So the leg is shorter than I would have liked. But Sonya look at how much I had left. I found the middle of the ball but didn't cut it so did one almost to the end and then the next- so I wasn't speeding up- it got very slow as I manipulated the yarn to get the cast off finished.
> The white is the last off the yarn from the white cardigan- so very good use of50gm- lot of playing with this as first I needed to double it to get a similar weight to the bottom of the booties and then pull it all out so I could mark the middle.
> OK will move to the phone asI can't pull the photos up here.
> Needed to use a sewing needle to get the tiny bit of thread through the last loop.


Those are so cute! David walked by and said he needs a pair in pink with soles so he can wear them outside, I'm really tempted to make him a pair. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Condolences to the family, and may your aunt rest in peace.
> 
> My teeth have been my biggest expense my whole life, terrible! I'm hoping this will be the last major expense once I get rid of them all...
> 
> I got the seams all undone at last, so next is pressing them flat and sewing again, but that won't happen until at least tomorrow. Today is the motorcycle breakfast and work, so a busy day.


Thank you, she's in the arms of her parents, two husbands, two siblings, and two children now, as well as the good Lord of course. I guess the two husbands sounds bad, but the first left her a widow after 14 years, the second after 44 years.

I hope that it works out that way for you, and the sooner they are out the better you will feel. 
One of the ladies at knitting had a similar issue with a quilt she's working on just now, maybe it's in the air. Have fun at the breakfast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again
> The blanket I'm happy with


Oh Sonja, I like it, it's cute, and perfect for a doll. The blanket is nice too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, one more day and Hannah will be home! Can't wait to hear stories.
> Sonja, I'm glad doll dress went to someone who loves it. Blanket is lovely.
> Kaye, I'm sorry you lost your aunt, but glad her struggle is over.
> Liz, enjoy time with your family.
> ...


Thank you.

Silly Maya, have chunk of wood, will take on the world. LOL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, my condolences in the loss of your aunt but at least the suffering is over. I agree, no child should see people in that condition.
> 
> Mary, hope you have news of your uncle soon & that he's not too badly injured. Great to hear Bella is doing well & hopefully can enjoy the Disneyland trip.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I hope that they didn't take her into the room, but I have no idea if they did or not, I won't ask, at least not until they are gone.

It sounds like a nap would not be amiss after your adventure. 
LOL! I have to agree, hold metal during lightening is probably not the best idea. 
Sounds like the grands had a fabulous time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


Thank you. 
I hope that recovery from the heart attack is quick and full. 
Oh dear, I'm glad they took her license, but do they think that living on her own is still a good thing? Really too bad that she takes the nastyness out on those trying so hard to help her. At 18% I'm also amazed that she's still alive. 
I'm glad that you are a bit distanced from it all, but it's still very stressful for you, I'm sure. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH told her daughter not to start planning the party until after she sky dives as she may not need a party????(ReH aunt who wants to sky eve on her 90th birthday)


 :sm06: :sm12: I hope that she has a blast if she does it. I want to try hang gliding.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you all for your compliments on the blanket. I am sure I will be able to knit this pattern in my sleep ????????????
> 
> Kaye she is at peace now. Love and hugs to you and the family.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes she is, and happy again also, her husbands death was very hard on her. 
The jacket will be gorgeous, I'm sure, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Kaye, I'm glad that your aunt is at peace now.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


Awe, Caitlin doesn't look too happy, Luke is looking concerned. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Kaye Jo I am thankful for your aunt to be free of her pain and suffering.
> 
> Fan... I hope your SIL will be able to adjust to not being able to drive although I suspect she might become even more hateful to others. I am glad you are enjoying your new carpet.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I feel so uplifted and hopeful! Thank you all for your support.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well )
> Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


Ooh, great son! He knows you well. I can't wait to see it after you finish it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> What a lovely lot! :sm02:
> 
> {{{{Fan}}}} Sorry to hear of this new turn, but I hope things will improve.
> 
> And now...I don't usually do this, but I'd like to ask the prayer warriors to send out good thoughts for my son and his girls...a situation has arisen that may take a while to resolve but could be one of the best things ever to happen to us as a family (I will let you know more as I know it--I hate being vague but cannot share more at this point)...I am very excited that things are in motion, and I'd really appreciate y'all putting in a good word with the Powers that Be. I spent about an hour on the phone discussing the first step--let's hope that all the next steps fall into place and this moves forward!


Ooh, sounds interesting and promising, you can count on us I'm sure, to send up prayers and positive energies for the outcome you want.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am caught up now as it approaches 11pm.

I had the Bella baby jacket knit to the point of starting the yoke and frogged it. I realized the eyelets didn't line up. I have the 2 sleeves on stitch holders. The colors of the yarn remind me of Neopolitan ice cream. Will take a better picture tomorrow after I get a bit more knit up. It will be part of the gift to go with the baby blanket.

Sorlenna this prayer warriors is on the job????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she's in the arms of her parents, two husbands, two siblings, and two children now, as well as the good Lord of course. I guess the two husbands sounds bad, but the first left her a widow after 14 years, the second after 44 years.
> 
> I hope that it works out that way for you, and the sooner they are out the better you will feel.
> One of the ladies at knitting had a similar issue with a quilt she's working on just now, maybe it's in the air. Have fun at the breakfast.


We had the same problem at the quilt club, with several people sewing on the same quilt, not all 1/4 inch seams were equal


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had the same problem at the quilt club, with several people sewing on the same quilt, not all 1/4 inch seams were equal


Yes, my new machine has a default of 5/8" whereas the old machine had 1/4". I'll bet I don't forget to check that setting again when I'm sewing! :sm16: I'll try to get all the pieces pressed flat again tomorrow and start again. I've got a bit of writing to do also...getting my list made, as it feels good to cross things off, and I think events of today have helped shake off the depression to a certain extent... Amazing to feel relief from something you didn't really realize was weighing you down! That hasn't happened in a long time. I'm grateful beyond words.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And more good news! I've been researching on my dental issues and I think I have found a place I can go for a lot less--so will call their office tomorrow. This has been a good day! Hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, Kaye Jo Thankyou, hugs much appreciated. Here is my first 9 inch square for baby girl blanket due November, something pretty to keep myself in a happier frame of mind. I had lovely visit from some dear friends this afternoon and was good to see them again.
One square done 23 to go plus borders, same pattern as others for the twins.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> I can see what bothers you, but it's nowhere as awful as you seem to think! Just maybe would look nicer with a different colour top. Shirley is so good at colour combos, and did some "lessons" with us a while back on being more adventurous with colour and texture. I think they are on her list of workshops.
> You have made so many amazingly pretty items recently, and your colour sense in these is immaculate so you are probably very sensitive to what colours work well together, therefore very self critical if you sense something doesn't work, whilst us normal mortals aren't too sure....
> The blanket is really pretty, love it!


Thank you Lin I didn't know Shirley had done a workshop on colours , I'll go take a look


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Sonja, when you stuff knitted things, it helps to put the stuffing inside little balls of pantyhose (not sure if you call them something else?), as it keeps things from poking out.
> 
> Thank you all for the good thoughts! I can't wait until I can share some great news for a change!


Thank you for the tip pantyhose are called tights here .
I am looking forward to hearing you good news got my fingers crossed


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Kaye I hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Like you I don't like the colours of the dress- but each to there own and you have made a little girl very happy so does it really matter if you don't like it? Nothing to be ashamed off, just not to your taste (or mine). And is the colours not the design- and extra length would probably look better as well. Often things look wrong until you get the full length.The blanket though as you say is nice.


Thank you Margaret . At least the dress is getting some use .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Kaye many happy returns 
????????????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness poledra - another year older and that much more wiser. hope you have a great day. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I do understand that we are our own worst critic but in sincerity I think the dress is adorable and well done. I also love the blanket. Just saying....


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure am counting the minutes. Her flight arrives in Atlanta at 2:45 pm and her boyfriend is picking her up. We figure that by the time she gets her luggage and all they will head home around 3:30ish which also means they will hit the beginning of rush hour traffic in Atlanta...ugh! With that in mind she should be here around 6 pm but then who knows. Can not wait to see how Sydney reacts to seeing her; she wants us to video his reaction to seeing her.


Hope you show the video . If Sidney is like mishka , Hannah will be stuck in the hallway for a while ????I think he will be very happy to see her


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks like caitlan was not too happy. --- sam


Well, Dexter was trying to 'fan' her with one of those battery hand-held fans! You know how there's always one child you don't really take to?........ :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh Sonja, I like it, it's cute, and perfect for a doll. The blanket is nice too.


Thank you kaye


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Kaye Jo Thankyou, hugs much appreciated. Here is my first 9 inch square for baby girl blanket due November, something pretty to keep myself in a happier frame of mind. I had lovely visit from some dear friends this afternoon and was good to see them again.
> One square done 23 to go plus borders, same pattern as others for the twins.


That looks gorgeous Fan , beautiful colours


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Definitly yucky Cathy here is a picture of it almost finished I added another layer in lilac to the bottom and two little flowers to the top . Something I will most definitely not be making again
> The blanket I'm happy with


Well I wouldnt say it is yucky Sonja. It looks ideal for a doll. And it was good practice for you also.

I really like that blanket. You sure make crochet seem easy....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you are having more troubles with your SIL, seems she is her own worst enemy.
> Hope your cousin recovers quickly


RE Fan.... ditto for the above from me too.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I took the time to google Give Kids the World and watched some touching videos. Bella and family are going to enjoy the special village designed for these families with special needs children. I am going to attempt to post an opportunity to see one of the videos so you can see this place. They accommodate families from around the world and can get a family there in 48 hours if the need happens to rush a family in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well I survived the visit from my cousins and the kids! We worked out that this lot are 4th cousins as they share a set of great great grandparents (my dad's parents). Not a great photo but trying to get 5 of them to look at the camera was like trying to knit fog!


Aaaww they are all so cute.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I'm back from a very enjoyable afternoon. Was with Vicky and Elizabeth for about 7 hours.It turned out we were both husbandless for tea so we shared left overs. Elizabeth started out looking like she was going to be a Mummy's girl as usual. But after lunch she turned into a delightful little thing, playing away happily with me as her main mate even with Mum in the room, happy when Mum walked out. Such an improvement to the past when if Mum is there no-one but Mum will do. Made me much happier about caring for her full days once or twice a week from next Wednesday. She needs someone with her most of the time because she spends a lot of the time on her feet and at only just 8 months she can't yet be relied on to stay standing. Walking round furniture etc, sometimes pulling herself up. A little grizzle means next thing please. If eating next mouthful, sitting probably time to stand up, if standing I'm ready to walk somewhere else. Sometimes she just reaches out a hand to move onto the next place


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . I was going to look for another crochet blanket to make but my middle son brought me these today . He went to a farmers/craft market with his girlfriend and got me this booklet and some buttons for £1 ( I taught him well )
> Lots of lovely Christmas patterns throughout the book and I've been wanting to knit a nativity set for a while now . I need to look for some flesh coloured yarn


Well done middle son! Those patterns are pretty expensive in the shops here. Well that should keep you busy busy between now and Christmas along with all the crochet items you are getting done. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are so cute! David walked by and said he needs a pair in pink with soles so he can wear them outside, I'm really tempted to make him a pair. lolol


I'll send you the pattern (it's so old I'm sure copyright no longer applies to it, but I won't put it up for everyone)- it works in different yarn weights. Worsted with suitable needles worked as per pattern should work! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Definitely will pray for your son and his girls. God is good and will work in ways that will be the best for all concerned...whatever the circumstances.


RE Sorlenna.... ditto. I hope all works out well for your family.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> And more good news! I've been researching on my dental issues and I think I have found a place I can go for a lot less--so will call their office tomorrow. This has been a good day! Hugs and blessings to all!


I am glad things are looking up for you in all ways. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Kaye Jo Thankyou, hugs much appreciated. Here is my first 9 inch square for baby girl blanket due November, something pretty to keep myself in a happier frame of mind. I had lovely visit from some dear friends this afternoon and was good to see them again.
> One square done 23 to go plus borders, same pattern as others for the twins.


Nice colours. Glad you had a nice visit. Chin up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kaye I hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


Happy Birthday Kay! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I'm back from a very enjoyable afternoon. Was with Vicky and Elizabeth for about 7 hours.It turned out we were both husbandless for tea so we shared left overs. Elizabeth started out looking like she was going to be a Mummy's girl as usual. But after lunch she turned into a delightful little thing, playing away happily with me as her main mate even with Mum in the room, happy when Mum walked out. Such an improvement to the past when if Mum is there no-one but Mum will do. Made me much happier about caring for her full days once or twice a week from next Wednesday. She needs someone with her most of the time because she spends a lot of the time on her feet and at only just 8 months she can't yet be relied on to stay standing. Walking round furniture etc, sometimes pulling herself up. A little grizzle means next thing please. If eating next mouthful, sitting probably time to stand up, if standing I'm ready to walk somewhere else. Sometimes she just reaches out a hand to move onto the next place


She is sure going to keep you busy after next week! It sounds like she might easily be walking well before 12 months. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did hang gliding a number of years ago. It was tethered to a cable so you couldn't crash except when landing if you didn't land running. You did for a short bit glide completely free from the cable. It was a blast. Hardest part was stepping off the mountain side. Would do it again in a heartbeat. Have also parasailed out over the ocean which was unbelievable. Was able to watch dolphins below me and the quietness was amazing.



Poledra65 said:


> :sm06: :sm12: I hope that she has a blast if she does it. I want to try hang gliding.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> She is sure going to keep you busy after next week! It sounds like she might easily be walking well before 12 months. :sm24:


Unless she comes up with another way to move around she will be- she knows where she wants to get and makes sure that she gets there- either with adults holding her hands or around the furniture. If neither of these she will drive us mad! Like her Mum- but then she learnt to crawl and then didn't walk till her birthday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Excellent! Praying it all goes well for you.


Sorlenna said:


> And more good news! I've been researching on my dental issues and I think I have found a place I can go for a lot less--so will call their office tomorrow. This has been a good day! Hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is going to look wonderful; love the color choices.


Fan said:


> Hi all, Kaye Jo Thankyou, hugs much appreciated. Here is my first 9 inch square for baby girl blanket due November, something pretty to keep myself in a happier frame of mind. I had lovely visit from some dear friends this afternoon and was good to see them again.
> One square done 23 to go plus borders, same pattern as others for the twins.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Kaye Jo! May your day be filled with sunshine and joy!*


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Kaye! Blessings!*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Kaye. Have a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are going to disney world. --- sam


Good to know. I'm sure she'll have a wonderful time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, have been busy getting the house back in order since the big installation last week.
> Kaye Jo, condolences on your aunts passing, may she be at peace now.
> Sonja, the wee dress is cute, we surely are our own worst critics over our work.
> Margaret, It's a real journey down memory lane when we see the homes we or our folks grew up in. I saw my childhood home recently and was very surprised to see it again.
> ...


Hope your cousin's DH recovers quickly. Sorry to hear that your SIL has had a set-back. I hope the
keys are well hidden.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is going to Florida and will go to Disney World for at least one day. The family will be staying at a location designed for Make a Wish children and their families. I believe that location might also have things for the family to do. They are staying at Give Kids the World Village. It is a place designed to accommodate children with life threatening illnesses and diseases.


I'm so glad that she's able to make this trip. The whole family deserves to have some great family time and lots of fun.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sounds encouraging. And while we would like to know what is so exciting God knows without being told.


IT does. Saying prayers that it all works out well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Kaye.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well just got back from Wednesday morning walk. A lovely sunny morning but quite humid so I'm taking things easy this afternoon. To ease my knitting withdrawal symptoms I've started working on a baby jacket for a friend whose baby is due in October. I also have another good time waster to work on - DD who just got back from holiday in Italy, knowing I like jigsaw puzzles, brought me a jigsaw of The Sistine Chapel ceiling at the Vatican. A 1000 mainly sludge colour pieces! But I can't walk past without trying to do a bit more. Goodness knows how long it's going to take me.

Kaye Jo , my condolences on the passing of your aunt but as you say she is at peace now. Happy Birthday also - a happy/sad time for you.

Pacer, I watched the link you gave. It's great that Bella is doing so well at the moment and I hope she has a wonderful time there.

Fan, sorry to hear all the further problems your SIL is having but as you say at least you're a distance away and don't need to get too involved. So difficult for those around her. Thank goodness her car keys have been taken away from her.

Sorlenna I will certainly send good wishes and keep my fingers and everything else crossed for your son. You've got me really intrigued now!

Gwen I'm sure you're beside yourself with excitement. Not long now till Hannah gets home.

I know there were other things I should comment on but as usual CRAFT strikes! Lots of love and hugs to all who need them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, have a wonderful birthday.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And more good news! I've been researching on my dental issues and I think I have found a place I can go for a lot less--so will call their office tomorrow. This has been a good day! Hugs and blessings to all!


????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good morning all ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ 

Was up and down most of the night. I dunno what is wrong with me. Either way I did get up at 9am and stay up. I have a meeting at Gages counselors today. It us an orientation for Gages day camp Aug 15 to 19. It is 9am to 12 noon and it is called Tools for Life Group. About 1/2 dozen kids and Gage all around the same age. It is tools to help them cope. 

I have done the bottom of the jacket again and so pleased with the way it turned out. I am not sure I will have enough of this color to complete jacket. So I will likely finish the jacket with white and use the rest of the ball for the hat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, hope you have a great birthday.

Sonja, I don't think I said I love your blanket, I crocheted one of that pattern for my dad years ago. I think the little dress is cute, just maybe needs different colors. Will you try it again?

Melody, your little sweater is very pretty. Hope the day camp helps Gage lots & he has fun too.

I blocked this scarf before we went away but didn't post pictures. At least I don't think I did.
It's from Prism yarn, I love the colors that comes in. Just some mindless knitting for when we were driving.

It has a garter stitch border- 8 rows to begin & 4 stitches each edge & the pattern is YO, K2 tog, K2 on every row


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KayeJo --- Happy Birthday.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Was up and down most of the night. I dunno what is wrong with me. Either way I did get up at 9am and stay up. I have a meeting at Gages counselors today. It us an orientation for Gages day camp Aug 15 to 19. It is 9am to 12 noon and it is called Tools for Life Group. About 1/2 dozen kids and Gage all around the same age. It is tools to help them cope.
> 
> I have done the bottom of the jacket again and so pleased with the way it turned out. I am not sure I will have enough of this color to complete jacket. So I will likely finish the jacket with white and use the rest of the ball for the hat.


I often find that anticipating something the next day keeps me waking up at night, so it might be that. I hope the meeting goes well and that Gage enjoys the camp.

Really like the way the colors have run in the jacket, and white for the rest will be lovely!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaww they are all so cute.


I fought a few tears as well but so happy for such a nice place for these children who endure so much.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Kaye Jo Thankyou, hugs much appreciated. Here is my first 9 inch square for baby girl blanket due November, something pretty to keep myself in a happier frame of mind. I had lovely visit from some dear friends this afternoon and was good to see them again.
> One square done 23 to go plus borders, same pattern as others for the twins.


That does look lovely, Fan, good to keep your mind off other matters. Glad you had an enjoyable afternoon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There's a birthday that has been overlooked- I knew Kaye Jo had her's coming up- Happy day Kaye Jo!

but there is also Donna- Southern Gal she does not always manage to be with us, but should not be overlooked. Happy Day Donna


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Kate - love the photo. I know how hard it is to get all the kids looking at the camera (and smiling) at the same time. Lovely photo though and I'll bet it was a good time.
> 
> Pacer - what a great idea to have a special place for those families who are on their Make a Wish journeys.
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds yummy, the dessert sounds really decadent.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I guess you should have kept a worn shirt out of the laundry for Sydney to smell.


LOL! But actually, that's a really good idea, we tell people with dogs and cats that are having a baby to take a blanket to put with the baby then bring home and lay on the sofa or chair so that the animals get used to the scent without the baby actively around them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Well said, Margaret. I totally agree. Sorry for the empty spot her passing has left in your hearts and lives, but her gentle passing is much to be hoped for by each of us in our turn.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thank you, I keep thinking that next time I go to help her clean, then remember that there won't be a next time. 
We will go over in a few minutes to see cousins and see if there is anything they need us to take care of, hopefully we won't be there for hours as I have way too much to accomplish today, my house has been suffering and needs a good clean before I go crazy, the fish tanks are heading me in that direction fast if I don't get them cleaned today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday, Donna!* Today is also my eldest DD's birthday!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I got an appointment for next Wednesday with the dentist's office for consultation and planning--and because I told her about what I knew needed doing, the person I spoke with said I might be able to then schedule having everything done at the same time, which would be fantastic. I'm excited (about going to the dentist, weird, I know, LOL).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Donna!* Today is also my eldest DD's birthday!


Happy Day to your oldest, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got an appointment for next Wednesday with the dentist's office for consultation and planning--and because I told her about what I knew needed doing, the person I spoke with said I might be able to then schedule having everything done at the same time, which would be fantastic. I'm excited (about going to the dentist, weird, I know, LOL).


If it brings the problems to an end, I can understand that.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are on a diet and you are wanting ice cream really bad. here is a way to enjoy four delicious ice cream desserts and ingest not one calorie. honest. --- sam

http://needlepoint.about.com/od/Needlepoint-Desserts/tp/4-Tempting-Ice-Cream-Needlepoint-Patterns.htm?utm_content=7295369&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=needlesl&utm_term=bouncex


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's a birthday that has been overlooked- I knew Kaye Jo had her's coming up- Happy day Kaye Jo!
> 
> but there is also Donna- Southern Gal she does not always manage to be with us, but should not be overlooked. Happy Day Donna


Julie to the rescue as usual - very many birthday greetings to Kaye Jo and to Donna!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Donna!* Today is also my eldest DD's birthday!


Happy birthday, Donna & your DD, how old is she? My oldest turned 32 in July.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are on a diet and you are wanting ice cream really bad. here is a way to enjoy four delicious ice cream desserts and ingest not one calorie. honest. --- sam
> 
> http://needlepoint.about.com/od/Needlepoint-Desserts/tp/4-Tempting-Ice-Cream-Needlepoint-Patterns.htm?utm_content=7295369&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=needlesl&utm_term=bouncex


I think I'd rather have the kind with the calories but shouldnt????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

OK, I'm grouchy, just been to the garden, the deer have my gladiolus tramped, eaten peas & beets right to the ground & poked a hole in the netting over the cabbages & chewed on them????????. Then I pulled a cabbage & the #%#%! Slugs have been chewing it. Sometimes I think you can't win! There are 1000's of acres of peas in the country, why do they need the ones in my garden? 
I've got a few peas, beans, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, potatoes & carrots cleaned & am just waiting on my friend to arrive, we are going picking wild blueberries. I was giving DH a ride last night & decided to check if they were ripe, the patch I saw was just blue.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

A beautiful picture- they look so happy and he is enjoying himself as much as they are! Made me smile.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


Two lovely DGDs having a great time. Dad looks pretty happy too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Was up and down most of the night. I dunno what is wrong with me. Either way I did get up at 9am and stay up. I have a meeting at Gages counselors today. It us an orientation for Gages day camp Aug 15 to 19. It is 9am to 12 noon and it is called Tools for Life Group. About 1/2 dozen kids and Gage all around the same age. It is tools to help them cope.
> 
> I have done the bottom of the jacket again and so pleased with the way it turned out. I am not sure I will have enough of this color to complete jacket. So I will likely finish the jacket with white and use the rest of the ball for the hat.


Jacket is looking great Mel . I hope Gage enjoys his day camp when he goes and hopefully makes some new friends


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Sonja, I don't think I said I love your blanket, I crocheted one of that pattern for my dad years ago. I think the little dress is cute, just maybe needs different colors. Will you try it again?
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie and no I won't be trying to make the dress again , I'm now trying to make flowers in squares , I made a lovely flower middle I just have to remember what I did and try and make it into a square so I can make a blanket

Your scarf is very pretty I love the pattern you used


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Donna & your DD, how old is she? My oldest turned 32 in July.


She's 32 also! '84 was a good year. :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


What joy!

Bonnie, sorry about your garden. Critters always seem to find a way. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie to the rescue as usual - very many birthday greetings to Kaye Jo and to Donna!


Sorry I was grumpy.

I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I got an appointment for next Wednesday with the dentist's office for consultation and planning--and because I told her about what I knew needed doing, the person I spoke with said I might be able to then schedule having everything done at the same time, which would be fantastic. I'm excited (about going to the dentist, weird, I know, LOL).


I'm glad for you but its definitly weird . Someone could offer me a million pound to go to the dentist and I would still not be excited about going


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, I'm grouchy, just been to the garden, the deer have my gladiolus tramped, eaten peas & beets right to the ground & poked a hole in the netting over the cabbages & chewed on them????????. Then I pulled a cabbage & the #%#%! Slugs have been chewing it. Sometimes I think you can't win! There are 1000's of acres of peas in the country, why do they need the ones in my garden?
> I've got a few peas, beans, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, potatoes & carrots cleaned & am just waiting on my friend to arrive, we are going picking wild blueberries. I was giving DH a ride last night & decided to check if they were ripe, the patch I saw was just blue.


So sorry to hear of the ravaging.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


Oh for the days of 'horsey' rides!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


Made me smile too Jeanette . You have a beautiful family


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


Sorry to hear this Julie. Do cardiology realise there is an operation waiting on their opinion? I hope it won't be anything like 40 weeks to wait.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sorry to hear this Julie. Do cardiology realise there is an operation waiting on their opinion? I hope it won't be anything like 40 weeks to wait.


I have no idea- I was going to wait till I see the doctor on Monday- see what his reaction is- but yesterday was NOT a good day as a result of that letter.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


Drats I'm sorry Julie .why does everything have to take so long with the medical profession


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorlenna I know we actually how you feel. In a million years I never thought I would have been happy to see the dentist. Glad I did and it was worth it ????

Julie I am so sorry for the bad news. I can't believe you have to wait. ????

Happy birthday Southern gal????????????????????

DS and his girls look so happy in this pic. Can't help but crack a grin when you see it ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I chose to go with pink for top of jacket and I am liking it a lot. I had the pink a white and a cream color. The pink won. Can't wait to see it done ☺


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Happy birthday Kaye Jo, a bit late so I hope you enjoyed your day.

Julie, not surprised you were feeling grumpy. Hope your doctor can speed things up


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Drats I'm sorry Julie .why does everything have to take so long with the medical profession


Three weeks it took them to tell me I am a category 3, and forty weeks and only a may get an appointment- meantime I am so sore I'm using two sticks, and can barely walk the length of the drive. You wonder if Peter talks to Paul ever.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Sorlenna I know we actually how you feel. In a million years I never thought I would have been happy to see the dentist. Glad I did and it was worth it ????
> 
> Julie I am so sorry for the bad news. I can't believe you have to wait. ????
> 
> ...


Don't know what else I can do, Melody, can't afford Private Care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

alibee said:


> Happy birthday Kaye Jo, a bit late so I hope you enjoyed your day.
> 
> Julie, not surprised you were feeling grumpy. Hope your doctor can speed things up


Thanks Alibee, at this point I have no idea if he can do anything. Hopefully some sort of answer Monday.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wishing you a very happy birthday Kaye Jo, hope your day was filled with good things.
Thank you to all who are liking my latest square project. I think the colours will be great as babies mother is a redhead and it's possible baby might be too. 
As for SIL, it's heartbreaking seeing someone we love, destroying themselves and being unable to help her. 
Very pretty work too Mel.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the yarn and start of the jacket. That will look good with the white also. Hopeyour meeting at the councelor goes well.



gagesmom said:


> Good morning all ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Was up and down most of the night. I dunno what is wrong with me. Either way I did get up at 9am and stay up. I have a meeting at Gages counselors today. It us an orientation for Gages day camp Aug 15 to 19. It is 9am to 12 noon and it is called Tools for Life Group. About 1/2 dozen kids and Gage all around the same age. It is tools to help them cope.
> 
> I have done the bottom of the jacket again and so pleased with the way it turned out. I am not sure I will have enough of this color to complete jacket. So I will likely finish the jacket with white and use the rest of the ball for the hat.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lovely scarf and the colors are wonderful.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Sonja, I don't think I said I love your blanket, I crocheted one of that pattern for my dad years ago. I think the little dress is cute, just maybe needs different colors. Will you try it again?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Southern Gal! Sending you a big birthday hug!


Lurker 2 said:


> There's a birthday that has been overlooked- I knew Kaye Jo had her's coming up- Happy day Kaye Jo!
> 
> but there is also Donna- Southern Gal she does not always manage to be with us, but should not be overlooked. Happy Day Donna


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great photo Jeanette.


RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Now that is ridiculous! Getting your hopes up that the surgery will be soon and then delaying it with an uncertain wait time. I am glad they are consulting the cardiologist but there needs to be something set up more quickly. Sorry Julie.


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news sorlenna - hope you get them taken care of soon. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And more good news! I've been researching on my dental issues and I think I have found a place I can go for a lot less--so will call their office tomorrow. This has been a good day! Hugs and blessings to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got a text from Hannah around 3 pm saying she had landed and was in line waiting for the passport control and that she would call once she was on the road to home. It's been an hour so I'm hoping to get that call real soon. I'm so excited!!!!

Other good news....got a call from woman at courthouse that was researching the deeds for me. She gave me two deeds, the second one showing where I had signed over 15 feet of the property to the former neighbor *not the 25 feet shown on the survey!* DH has gone down to the courthouse to get copies of each and next week I will head to the planning commission to see what needs to be done to correct this. Things are definitely looking up! Woohoo!

Don't know if I'll be back on this evening or not. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


Good lord, that's absurd! I'm feeling angry and sad for you, my friend. I'll pray that it doesn't take nearly that long (hoping your doctor will also get in touch with them and demand more immediate action). I'm so sorry you are still hurting.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah around 3 pm saying she had landed and was in line waiting for the passport control and that she would call once she was on the road to home. It's been an hour so I'm hoping to get that call real soon. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Other good news....got a call from woman at courthouse that was researching the deeds for me. She gave me two deeds, the second one showing where I had signed over 15 feet of the property to the former neighbor *not the 25 feet shown on the survey!* DH has gone down to the courthouse to get copies of each and next week I will head to the planning commission to see what needs to be done to correct this. Things are definitely looking up! Woohoo!
> 
> Don't know if I'll be back on this evening or not. TTYL


WooHoo! (to both that Hannah is home and the deeds) Go get 'em, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Good lord, that's absurd! I'm feeling angry and sad for you, my friend. I'll pray that it doesn't take nearly that long (hoping your doctor will also get in touch with them and demand more immediate action). I'm so sorry you are still hurting.


I have just re-read the letter, and it is quite clear it will be a wait of forty weeks. I've managed to do something to my right shoulder- that is aching too- doesn't help the general grumpy feeling!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah around 3 pm saying she had landed and was in line waiting for the passport control and that she would call once she was on the road to home. It's been an hour so I'm hoping to get that call real soon. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Other good news....got a call from woman at courthouse that was researching the deeds for me. She gave me two deeds, the second one showing where I had signed over 15 feet of the property to the former neighbor *not the 25 feet shown on the survey!* DH has gone down to the courthouse to get copies of each and next week I will head to the planning commission to see what needs to be done to correct this. Things are definitely looking up! Woohoo!
> 
> Don't know if I'll be back on this evening or not. TTYL


Sounds like real cause for rejoicing in the Settle Household!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got back from a day in Glasgow with 'the girls' and, as usual, my face is sore from laughing!
Sorry to hear about the delay in getting a cardiology appointment, *Julie*. That seems an awful long time to have to wait and made worse because you are in pain. I hope your doctor can do something to speed up the process.
*Bonnie and Mel* - Great knitting!
*Jeanette* - That photo made me smile too! Great looking family you have.
*Margaret* - I suspect a certain little girl has you wrapped around her little finger....just as it should be! :sm09: 
*Gwen* - So pleased that the documents turned out to be in your favour. :sm24: Say hello to Hannah for me!
Finally, Happy Birthday to Kaye-Jo, Donna & Sorlenna's DD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from a day in Glasgow with 'the girls' and, as usual, my face is sore from laughing!
> Sorry to hear about the delay in getting a cardiology appointment, *Julie*. That seems an awful long time to have to wait and made worse because you are in pain. I hope your doctor can do something to speed up the process.
> *Bonnie and Mel* - Great knitting!
> *Jeanette* - That photo made me smile too! Great looking family you have.
> ...


Thanks Kate! It makes it seem that I will have to wait until well into next year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am caught up now as it approaches 11pm.
> 
> I had the Bella baby jacket knit to the point of starting the yoke and frogged it. I realized the eyelets didn't line up. I have the 2 sleeves on stitch holders. The colors of the yarn remind me of Neopolitan ice cream. Will take a better picture tomorrow after I get a bit more knit up. It will be part of the gift to go with the baby blanket.
> 
> Sorlenna this prayer warriors is on the job????


That is going to be so cute, I love the yarn, a cupcake hat would look great in it also.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And more good news! I've been researching on my dental issues and I think I have found a place I can go for a lot less--so will call their office tomorrow. This has been a good day! Hugs and blessings to all!


FANTASTIC!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Kaye Jo Thankyou, hugs much appreciated. Here is my first 9 inch square for baby girl blanket due November, something pretty to keep myself in a happier frame of mind. I had lovely visit from some dear friends this afternoon and was good to see them again.
> One square done 23 to go plus borders, same pattern as others for the twins.


Those are cheerful blocks, I like the two you finished for the twins too, nice and cheery. 
A good visit is always uplifting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Kaye I hope you have a wonderful day ????????????????


 :sm12: 
Thank you. We stopped at my cousin's, glad we went later in the morning or I might have popped his sister over the head with a brick, but since we got there after she'd stormed off, it was a nice visit. Got to see my cousins daughter that I used to babysit when she was just a little bitty thing, like 3 or 4 years old, and her daughter, who's so quiet. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness poledra - another year older and that much more wiser. hope you have a great day. --- sam


LOL! Wiser, well time will tell. 
Thank you Sam, David told the dogs to make me a cake but so far none of them have ventured near the mixer or oven.  Carly and I settled for a bag of Entemanns cinnamon doughnuts, might make blueberry muffins later though after the day cools down a bit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well, Dexter was trying to 'fan' her with one of those battery hand-held fans! You know how there's always one child you don't really take to?........ :sm16: :sm09:


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow. Thanks for sharing that link. What an amazing place for these children and their families to go to. Well worth watching although by the end of the video at the chapel... I was crying.


That's what I was going to comment on, yes, thank you from me too, amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well I'm back from a very enjoyable afternoon. Was with Vicky and Elizabeth for about 7 hours.It turned out we were both husbandless for tea so we shared left overs. Elizabeth started out looking like she was going to be a Mummy's girl as usual. But after lunch she turned into a delightful little thing, playing away happily with me as her main mate even with Mum in the room, happy when Mum walked out. Such an improvement to the past when if Mum is there no-one but Mum will do. Made me much happier about caring for her full days once or twice a week from next Wednesday. She needs someone with her most of the time because she spends a lot of the time on her feet and at only just 8 months she can't yet be relied on to stay standing. Walking round furniture etc, sometimes pulling herself up. A little grizzle means next thing please. If eating next mouthful, sitting probably time to stand up, if standing I'm ready to walk somewhere else. Sometimes she just reaches out a hand to move onto the next place


You may need roller skates to keep up with the little firefly. 

It's really nice that she's enjoy grandma even when moms there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'll send you the pattern (it's so old I'm sure copyright no longer applies to it, but I won't put it up for everyone)- it works in different yarn weights. Worsted with suitable needles worked as per pattern should work! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


 I'm going to make them for him, Marla was laughing, we are going to go find some hot pink yarn. LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just heard the first of the geese flying overhead , love hearing them fly over in spring letting us know summer is coming but I'm not ready to hear them telling me that it's the beginning of the end of summer ☹


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Kay! :sm11:


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did hang gliding a number of years ago. It was tethered to a cable so you couldn't crash except when landing if you didn't land running. You did for a short bit glide completely free from the cable. It was a blast. Hardest part was stepping off the mountain side. Would do it again in a heartbeat. Have also parasailed out over the ocean which was unbelievable. Was able to watch dolphins below me and the quietness was amazing.


Okay, so if I get to go, I'm dragging you along too.  
That would be amazing and serene.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Happy Birthday Kaye Jo! May your day be filled with sunshine and joy!*


Thank you, lol, I started to type, happy birthday to you too, guess that wouldn't work. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday Kaye! Blessings!*


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye. Have a great day.


Thank you Margaret.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Kaye.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Well just got back from Wednesday morning walk. A lovely sunny morning but quite humid so I'm taking things easy this afternoon. To ease my knitting withdrawal symptoms I've started working on a baby jacket for a friend whose baby is due in October. I also have another good time waster to work on - DD who just got back from holiday in Italy, knowing I like jigsaw puzzles, brought me a jigsaw of The Sistine Chapel ceiling at the Vatican. A 1000 mainly sludge colour pieces! But I can't walk past without trying to do a bit more. Goodness knows how long it's going to take me.
> 
> Kaye Jo , my condolences on the passing of your aunt but as you say she is at peace now. Happy Birthday also - a happy/sad time for you.
> 
> ...


That should be an interestingly difficult puzzle, fun though. I'd love to start a puzzle but have to have a place where the cats can't steal the pieces. 
Thank you, it's been a pleasant day so far.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, have a wonderful birthday.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Good morning all ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Was up and down most of the night. I dunno what is wrong with me. Either way I did get up at 9am and stay up. I have a meeting at Gages counselors today. It us an orientation for Gages day camp Aug 15 to 19. It is 9am to 12 noon and it is called Tools for Life Group. About 1/2 dozen kids and Gage all around the same age. It is tools to help them cope.
> 
> I have done the bottom of the jacket again and so pleased with the way it turned out. I am not sure I will have enough of this color to complete jacket. So I will likely finish the jacket with white and use the rest of the ball for the hat.


That's looking fabulous, finishing in white should be fine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Sonja, I don't think I said I love your blanket, I crocheted one of that pattern for my dad years ago. I think the little dress is cute, just maybe needs different colors. Will you try it again?
> 
> ...


Thank you. 
Lovely scarf, the colors are so nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo --- Happy Birthday.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I often find that anticipating something the next day keeps me waking up at night, so it might be that. I hope the meeting goes well and that Gage enjoys the camp.
> 
> Really like the way the colors have run in the jacket, and white for the rest will be lovely!


I do the same thing, especially if I need to be up early, like going on vacation. It's always when I could use a really good nights sleep though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's a birthday that has been overlooked- I knew Kaye Jo had her's coming up- Happy day Kaye Jo!
> 
> but there is also Donna- Southern Gal she does not always manage to be with us, but should not be overlooked. Happy Day Donna


Happy Birthday Southern Gal!!! Wherever you are.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Donna!* Today is also my eldest DD's birthday!


Happy Birthday to DD!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got an appointment for next Wednesday with the dentist's office for consultation and planning--and because I told her about what I knew needed doing, the person I spoke with said I might be able to then schedule having everything done at the same time, which would be fantastic. I'm excited (about going to the dentist, weird, I know, LOL).


Fantastic!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> Julie to the rescue as usual - very many birthday greetings to Kaye Jo and to Donna!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, I'm grouchy, just been to the garden, the deer have my gladiolus tramped, eaten peas & beets right to the ground & poked a hole in the netting over the cabbages & chewed on them????????. Then I pulled a cabbage & the #%#%! Slugs have been chewing it. Sometimes I think you can't win! There are 1000's of acres of peas in the country, why do they need the ones in my garden?
> I've got a few peas, beans, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, potatoes & carrots cleaned & am just waiting on my friend to arrive, we are going picking wild blueberries. I was giving DH a ride last night & decided to check if they were ripe, the patch I saw was just blue.


Oh No!!! Animals sure do find a way in don't they. My cousins daughter runs an orchard/nursery in Alaska and she said to use bridal tulle to put over the apricot tree, light enough to just move up with the tree, but fine enough that the tree won't grow into it, so we are going to try that. 
Happy blueberry picking, I miss picking wild blueberries in Alaska, they were so tasty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


Great picture!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


Oh no, that could be the better part of a year, I'm certainly sending up prayers that you will hear in much less time than 40 weeks.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

alibee said:


> Happy birthday Kaye Jo, a bit late so I hope you enjoyed your day.
> 
> Julie, not surprised you were feeling grumpy. Hope your doctor can speed things up


Thank you, you are right on the day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Three weeks it took them to tell me I am a category 3, and forty weeks and only a may get an appointment- meantime I am so sore I'm using two sticks, and can barely walk the length of the drive. You wonder if Peter talks to Paul ever.


Medical care the world over is unbelieveable. I sure hope that your doc can do something to speed it all up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wishing you a very happy birthday Kaye Jo, hope your day was filled with good things.
> Thank you to all who are liking my latest square project. I think the colours will be great as babies mother is a redhead and it's possible baby might be too.
> As for SIL, it's heartbreaking seeing someone we love, destroying themselves and being unable to help her.
> Very pretty work too Mel.


Thank you, it's not too bad. 
It seems we all have that one relative that at some point of in our case, her whole life, is someone elses fault, takes it out on everyone else, and then wonders why they end up alone. All we can do is pray for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah around 3 pm saying she had landed and was in line waiting for the passport control and that she would call once she was on the road to home. It's been an hour so I'm hoping to get that call real soon. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Other good news....got a call from woman at courthouse that was researching the deeds for me. She gave me two deeds, the second one showing where I had signed over 15 feet of the property to the former neighbor *not the 25 feet shown on the survey!* DH has gone down to the courthouse to get copies of each and next week I will head to the planning commission to see what needs to be done to correct this. Things are definitely looking up! Woohoo!
> 
> Don't know if I'll be back on this evening or not. TTYL


Awesome news on all fronts!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have just re-read the letter, and it is quite clear it will be a wait of forty weeks. I've managed to do something to my right shoulder- that is aching too- doesn't help the general grumpy feeling!


Oh that totally sucks, I can't use the language that is coming to my tongue. I certainly hope you didn't do anything major to your shoulder.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just got back from a day in Glasgow with 'the girls' and, as usual, my face is sore from laughing!
> Sorry to hear about the delay in getting a cardiology appointment, *Julie*. That seems an awful long time to have to wait and made worse because you are in pain. I hope your doctor can do something to speed up the process.
> *Bonnie and Mel* - Great knitting!
> *Jeanette* - That photo made me smile too! Great looking family you have.
> ...


Thank you. Glad you had a great time in Glasgow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard the first of the geese flying overhead , love hearing them fly over in spring letting us know summer is coming but I'm not ready to hear them telling me that it's the beginning of the end of summer ☹


Thankfully we have at least a few weeks before they start flying south here.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up finally, so I'll get off here and get some chores done. 
See you all laters. 
HUGS!!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


So cute!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen that is fantastic news re your property deeds, way to go girl.
Well I have just been by Julie's and seen the most outstanding Guernsey she's making for you. You will well and truly be
wrapped in a work of art. The yarn feels very soft and nice too, and colour shows up the patterns beautifully.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard the first of the geese flying overhead , love hearing them fly over in spring letting us know summer is coming but I'm not ready to hear them telling me that it's the beginning of the end of summer ☹


????????seems awful early for that but then everything is early this year, I hope no early frost!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh No!!! Animals sure do find a way in don't they. My cousins daughter runs an orchard/nursery in Alaska and she said to use bridal tulle to put over the apricot tree, light enough to just move up with the tree, but fine enough that the tree won't grow into it, so we are going to try that.
> Happy blueberry picking, I miss picking wild blueberries in Alaska, they were so tasty.


Just got home, we each got 1.5 gallons of berries, sure not easy to pick but soo good.
My friend showed me how to roll the berries down a wool blanket to clean them, sure works slick, the leaves & bits stick to the wool, got them cleaned in no time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, great news about the deed, hope you can get things straightened out soon.

Julie, so unfair to leave you sit in pain for so long, hope your GP will get things speeded up.

Sorleena,hope you can get all the dental work done quickly for a reasonable price


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, it's not too bad.
> It seems we all have that one relative that at some point of in our case, her whole life, is someone elses fault, takes it out on everyone else, and then wonders why they end up alone. All we can do is pray for them.


It is sad, but one can only do so much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen that is fantastic news re your property deeds, way to go girl.
> Well I have just been by Julie's and seen the most outstanding Guernsey she's making for you. You will well and truly be
> wrapped in a work of art. The yarn feels very soft and nice too, and colour shows up the patterns beautifully.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just got home, we each got 1.5 gallons of berries, sure not easy to pick but soo good.
> My friend showed me how to roll the berries down a wool blanket to clean them, sure works slick, the leaves & bits stick to the wool, got them cleaned in no time.


Neat trick! I'll try and remember that one.

I got all the quilt pieces ironed flat (luckily it's cooler today) and the first round of seams done (units of two or three). Now on to units of four and five.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????

Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????

Gwen I hope things get rolling and the property line gets sorted.☺

So I was going to finish the sweater in white but chose pink instead. I have to say I am truly in love with this one. I have leftover pink and the variegated to make the matching hat.????????


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Birthday to Kaye Jo and Donna. May both of you have many blessings on your special day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, that could be the better part of a year, I'm certainly sending up prayers that you will hear in much less time than 40 weeks.


That is what I am thinking- and can I really live with the pain for that long? Need to get into prayer on my own behalf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Medical care the world over is unbelieveable. I sure hope that your doc can do something to speed it all up.


There's good and bad in every system- but I was flabberghasted at the length of time before they will consider doing anything. Come on Monday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh that totally sucks, I can't use the language that is coming to my tongue. I certainly hope you didn't do anything major to your shoulder.


It feels beyond muscular- I think it may be a sort of bone bruise.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAYEJO!! DIVA FOR THE DAY!! ☆☆☆ Enjoy!


Poledra65 said:


> Good news, I hope that it continues.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh Julie, I so wish that you were able to get those doctors to get a move on and listen to you. Perhaps you will have to go in and have a temper tantrum to get their attention. This is dastardly. 
I am doing a leper bandage out of crochet cotton, and had asked Julie for ideas how to join a new spool as I knew I would run out before it was the required 48 feet. So we thought of, and discarded several ideas as this is very thin #10 crochet cotton. Then I thought of how I joint leader to tippet when fishing, went on line and on a google search, found that there is a "magic join" shown for yarn on youtube. Turns out is a simple nail or fisherman's knot. My sis came over and joined the threads for me (she is much better at following videos than I am) and it is wonderful! Have any of you used it on regular yarn? I thought I would be able to feel the miniscule knot as it ran through my fingers, but could not. I have no idea where in the bandage it ended up, but it is truly invisible. I am thinking I may use it on regular DK as well. What are your thoughts? Have you ever used it on regular yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gwen that is fantastic news re your property deeds, way to go girl.
> Well I have just been by Julie's and seen the most outstanding Guernsey she's making for you. You will well and truly be
> wrapped in a work of art. The yarn feels very soft and nice too, and colour shows up the patterns beautifully.


Thank you for that compliment, Fan! 
Folks, I got to see Fan's sheep jersey- the photo really did not do it justice- it is really superb with it's fluffy sheep and all!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very pretty, Mel!


gagesmom said:


> Good morning all ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Was up and down most of the night. I dunno what is wrong with me. Either way I did get up at 9am and stay up. I have a meeting at Gages counselors today. It us an orientation for Gages day camp Aug 15 to 19. It is 9am to 12 noon and it is called Tools for Life Group. About 1/2 dozen kids and Gage all around the same age. It is tools to help them cope.
> 
> I have done the bottom of the jacket again and so pleased with the way it turned out. I am not sure I will have enough of this color to complete jacket. So I will likely finish the jacket with white and use the rest of the ball for the hat.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice, Bonnie...love the colors, too!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Sonja, I don't think I said I love your blanket, I crocheted one of that pattern for my dad years ago. I think the little dress is cute, just maybe needs different colors. Will you try it again?
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Day to your oldest, too!


 :sm17:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful photo! Thanks for sharing!


RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aw Julie...40 weeks? I am sorry. Keep asking...they may have an opening come up. I know this all must be exhausting for you. Hugs!


Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Donna


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, can the dr dealing with your hip get the cardio people to move a bit quicker. ?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


Glad the appointment went well. The sweater is lovely.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Finished already, NinjaGirl?? You are so fast!! Adorable!


gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's good and bad in every system- but I was flabberghasted at the length of time before they will consider doing anything. Come on Monday!


I hope your doctor will be able to influence the cardiology department to see you sooner. I know you are frustrated for a good reason.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen... So happy the deed clearly shows the 15 feet instead of 25 feet. I hope the landlord works with you on this. Maybe you can charge him a fee for each of the years he has been on your property. Are the trailers located on the 10 feet of land that belongs to you? I certainly would not settle to let the landlord have that space just because he took it and I wouldn't sell it to him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 3 August '16

I'm sitting here wondering where the day went. Granted - it was almost eleven when I got up but still - eight hours later and all I seem to have gotten done is one load in the dishwasher. Yes - I am ashamed to admit - it will take two loads to get everything done. Will try and get the second load in so I can turn it on when I go to bed. Should also try for a washer load.

Another warm day. I am in a quandary as to what to do. I run the a/c and freeze - I open up and eventually I can feel myself breathing a little harder. So I go back and forth. When I can stand the cold no longer I open up and warm me up a little - kind of like a vicious circle. My life in a nutshell. Lol

We have a lot of zucchini coming on in the garden and Heidi was asking me to find a recipe to use them in beside stir fry. I thought this sounded really good.

Carrot and Zucchini Noodles in Light Alfredo Sauce

Carrot and Zucchini Noodles in Light Alfredo Sauce - Quick, easy, and healthy dish with carrots and zucchini "noodles" tossed in a light Alfredo sauce. Fresh and delicious! What's more is that if you have a vegetable garden, this recipe is about to help you with using up some of that amazingness - carrots, zucchini, tomatoes, and basil! I got all 4 from my mom's beautiful garden and I couldn't be happier. Fresh, natural, sweet, crunchy… I could go on and on. And a light Alfredo sauce to cover the entire thing with more flavor?! Does it get any better? Nope. ENJOY!

Author: Katerina | Diethood
Recipe type: Side Dish
Total time: 30 mins
Serves: 2 Servings - 4 as a side

Ingredients

FOR THE CARROTS AND ZUCCHINI NOODLES

3 tablespoons olive oil
4 zucchini, washed, dried and spiralized
3 large carrots, washed, dried and spiralized
1 pint cherry tomatoes, halved
salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste
2 tablespoons sliced fresh basil

FOR THE LIGHT ALFREDO SAUCE

1 tablespoon unsalted butter
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons all-purpose flour
1 cup 2% milk
2 tablespoons low-fat cream cheese
½ cup grated parmesan cheese, plus more for topping
Salt and fresh ground pepper, to taste

Instructions

1. Heat olive oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Add the spiralized zucchini and carrots and cook, tossing often, until slightly softened but still crunchy, about 5 minutes.

3. Add tomatoes and cook for 2 minutes.

4. Remove from the heat, transfer to a colander and let drain at least 5 minutes.
In the meantime, prepare the Alfredo sauce.

5. Melt the butter in a nonstick skillet over medium heat.

6. Add the garlic and cook for 1 minute, or until the garlic is soft and fragrant.

7. Add the flour and continue to cook, stirring with a wooden spoon for 1 minute.

8. Whisk in the milk; cook, whisking constantly, for about 3 minutes, or until thickened.

9. Add the cream cheese and parmesan cheese; whisk until melted.

10. Remove from heat and season with salt and pepper; taste for seasonings and adjust accordingly.

11. Transfer zucchini mixture to plates and top with prepared Alfredo sauce.

12. Top with a sprinkle of parmesan.

Serve.

Notes: *Serves 2 as a meal - *Serves 4 to 6 as a side dish

WW SmartPoints: 8

Nutrition Information: Serving size: 1 Serving Calories: 262.9 Fat: 19.6 Saturated fat: 7.2 Carbohydrates: 13 Sugar: 6.4 Sodium: 478 Fiber: 2.3 Protein: 9.9 Cholesterol: 26.8

http://diethood.com/carrot-and-zucchini-noodles-in-light-alfredo-sauce/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=%7BNEW+RECIPE%7D+CARROT+AND+ZUCCHINI+NOODLES+IN+LIGHT+ALFREDO+SAUCE&utm_campaign=20160803_m133332608_%7BNEW+RECIPE%7D+CARROT+AND+ZUCCHINI+NOODLES+IN+LIGHT+ALFREDO+SAUCE&utm_term=CARROT+AND+ZUCCHINI+NOODLES+IN+LIGHT+ALFREDO+SAUCE

I thought this was kind of interesting. I don't eat at McDonald's very often - I'm not boycotting them or anything - I just don't eat a lot of fast food.

5 Things Nutritionists Order at McDonald's By Brianna Steinhilber

1 The Meals That Will Keep Your Waistline Happy

While you'd be hard-pressed to find a nutritionist who would recommend a pit stop at a fast food restaurant but sometimes life gets in the way of a home-cooked meal. For those days when you're pressed for time, the lure of the golden arches takes the guesswork out of what to eat for a quick breakfast or dinner. Luckily, there are things on the menu that will provide you with the right combo of nutrients to fuel your body, but without breaking the calorie bank. Just be sure to skip the super-sized fries and stick to one of these nutritionist-approved orders at the drive thru.

2 Grilled Chicken Ranch Snack Wrap and a Side Salad

Nutrition experts understand that life is busy. You have to be prepared to be successful on a healthy diet, which includes a solid plan when you eat out, says Maureen Namkoong, MS, RD, manager of fitness and nutrition at Everyday Health. "When the need arises to stop at a McDonald's, I choose wisely and go for the snack-sized grilled chicken ranch wrap - but I ask them to hold the ranch," says Namkoong. "I then add a side salad and dress it myself with a squeeze of lemon and a sprinkle of pepper, and finish with a jug of low-fat milk." Namkoong chooses the snack size to help keep portions in check and carbohydrates at a reasonable amount, since she's often traveling and won't have much opportunity to work off any extra carbs. "The side salad ensures I don't miss a vegetable serving on the road, the fiber keeps me full longer, and the milk gives me the calcium I need to build muscle and bone," she says. "If I'm extra hungry, I'll add apple slices for a little sweetness."

3 Premium Asian Salad with Grilled Chicken and Kids Fry

"I've been very impressed with the quality of salads from McDonald's lately, and I'm a big fan of the Premium Asian Salad with grilled chicken," says Holley Grainger, RD, and recipe in Birmingham, Alabama. "I love that the salad (without dressing) has fewer than 300 calories and less than 750 milligrams of sodium. Plus, with 5 grams of fiber and a triple boost of protein (31 grams) from the grilled chicken, edamame, and almonds, this salad keeps me full between meals. In addition to those healthy ingredients, the salad offers mandarin oranges, red peppers, spinach, kale, and snow peas." 
Grainger admits that she often craves fries when she's at McDonald's. "Instead of passing on fries completely, I skip the salad dressing or use fresh lemon juice to dress my salad, and replace those calories with a kid-sized order of fries for just 110 calories. It satisfies and rounds out my meal."

4 A Regular Hamburger and a Premium Asian Salad

"While I don't go to a 'burger joint' very often, when I do it's usually because I'd like to enjoy," says Kelly Kennedy, MS, RD, and manager of nutrition at Everyday Health. "With this in mind, I help myself to a regular hamburger (extra pickles for me!) and balance out my meal with a Premium Asian Salad without chicken." The salad adds vitamins, minerals, and fiber, plus a satisfying crunch to Kennedy's meal. "I ask for a jug of 1-percent milk to quench my thirst and add some additional protein, calcium, and vitamin!" she adds.

5 A Grilled Onion Cheddar Burger and a Premium Southwest Salad

Contrary to popular belief, a quick meal at McDonald's doesn't have to blow your daily calorie count, says Sheri Iodice, RD, and dietitian at Everyday Health. The key is to avoid larger sandwiches and fries. "I choose the Grilled Onion Cheddar Burger with a Premium Southwest Salad and unsweetened iced tea," says Iodice. "This combination is the size of a meal I would make at home. It has 460 calories and around 1/3 of a day's recommended amount of total fat, dietary fiber, and sodium."

6 Fruit and Maple Oatmeal

If you're making a pit stop on your way to work, the fruit and maple oatmeal (without the brown sugar) makes for a quick and filling breakfast option that will keep you satisfied until lunch. "It's a great way to start the day," says Bonnie Taub-Dix, RDN, owner ofBetterThanDieting.com and blogger for Everyday Health. "Oatmeal is a great source of cholesterol-lowering soluble fiber, and this 1-cup serving has just 260 calories (less than a bagel!) and 18 grams of sugar - including the fruit (less than some yogurts) - plus 5 grams of protein and 5 grams of fiber."

http://www.everydayhealth.com/pictures/things-nutritionists-order-mcdonalds/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthDietandNutrition_20160723

Samoa Icebox Cake

This amazing no-bake icebox cake features all of the classic flavors of Samoa cookies!

Yield: 12 servings
Prep Time: 45 minutes
Total Time: 2 hours 45 minutes

Ingredients:

For the Graham Cracker Layer: 
About 24 full-size graham crackers
For the Coconut Pudding Layer: 
2 (3.4-ounce) boxes instant coconut cream pudding
4 cups (960 ml) whole milk

For the Caramel Cheesecake Layer:

12 ounces cream cheese, at room temperature
1 cup (113 grams) powdered sugar
½ cup (120 ml) heavy cream
3 tablespoons caramel sauce (homemade or store-bought) http://www.browneyedbaker.com/homemade-salted-caramel-sauce-recipe/
1 cup hot fudge sauce (homemade or store-bought) http://www.browneyedbaker.com/hot-fudge-sauce/

For the Whipped Cream Topping:

1¼ cups (300 ml) heavy cream
⅔ cup (76 grams) powdered sugar

For the Additional Garnishes:

2 cups (151 grams) shredded coconut, toasted
caramel sauce
hot fudge sauce

Directions:

1. Prepare the Coconut Pudding Layer: In a large bowl, whisk together the instant pudding mix and milk for 2 minutes, then let it set for at least 5 minutes.

2. Prepare the Caramel Cheesecake Layer: Using an electric mixer beat the cream cheese on medium-high speed for 2 to 3 minutes until it's light and fluffy. Gradually add the powdered sugar and mix until combined. Scrape down the sides of the bowl and slowly add the heavy cream, beating until all of the ingredients are thoroughly combined. Add the caramel sauce and beat at medium-high speed until completely combined.

3. Assemble the Icebox Cake: Line the bottom of a 9x13-inch baking dish with graham crackers, breaking them if necessary to fit all along the bottom. Spread half of the coconut pudding over the graham crackers. Then spread half of the caramel cheesecake mixture over the coconut pudding. Microwave the hot fudge sauce for 30 to 60 seconds, until melted, then spread ½ cup over the caramel cheesecake mixture. Sprinkle ½ cup of the toasted coconut over the hot fudge.

4. Repeat with another layer of graham crackers, the remaining coconut pudding, the remaining caramel cheesecake filling, another ½ cup of hot fudge sauce, and another ½ cup of toasted coconut. Finish with a final layer of graham crackers.

5. Make the Whipped Cream Topping: Using an electric mixer, beat the heavy cream on medium-high speed until the cream gets frothy and bubbly. Gradually add the powdered sugar and continue beating until stiff peaks form.

6. Spread the whipped cream over the final layer of graham crackers, then top with the remaining 1 cup of toasted coconut and drizzle with additional caramel sauce and hot fudge. Refrigerate for at least 2 hours, or up to 1 day, before serving.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/samoa-icebox-cake-recipe/

Between the Samoa number above and the following recipe the sugar high will get you moving to get all that housework done that you have been neglecting.

Oreo Salad

Today is our son's birthday! Every year he is so excited to celebrate his special day. One year his home manager brought this salad for his birthday and it's been a favorite of his ever since. His eyes will light up when he sees this bowlful arriving at the party! Actually I find this is more of a dessert but it's called a salad. Fruit can be added if desired. You would add fruit at the same time as the cookies. This recipe is adapted from Kraft's website.

Ingredients

4 cups milk
2 - large packages instant vanilla pudding
2 - 1 litre containers of whipped topping
2 packages Oreo cookies, chopped in coarse pieces.

Directions

1. Combine milk and both packages of pudding in a large bowl. Whisk until pudding sets up.

2. Stir in whipped topping until well combined.

3. Chop cookies into coarse pieces. Put a few chopped cookies aside to decorate the top.

4. Fold cookie pieces into the creamed pudding mixture. Cover and chill in refrigerator for at least 1 hour or overnight.

Serves: Approx 15 That depends though if my son gets to it first it would serve less

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2016/08/oreo-salad.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Lemon Crazy/Wacky Cake

CRAZY CAKE, also known as Wacky Cake & Depression Cake - No Eggs, Milk, Butter, Bowls or Mixers! Super moist and delicious. Go-to recipe for egg/dairy allergies. Great activity to do with kids. Recipe dates back to the Great Depression. It's darn good cake!

Ingredients

1 1/2 Cups flour + 3 Tablespoons (all-purpose)
1 Cup white sugar
1 tsp. baking soda
1/2 tsp. salt
1 Tbsp lemon zest
1 tsp. white vinegar
1 tsp. pure vanilla extract
1 tsp. pure lemon extract
5 Tbsp. vegetable oil 
1 Cup water

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Mix first 5 dry ingredients in a greased 8" square baking pan, starting with the flour first. Mix well.

3. Make 3 depressions in dry ingredients - two small, one larger.

4. Pour vinegar in one depression; vanilla and lemon extracts in the other and the vegetable oil in third larger depression. Pour water over all. Mix well until smooth.

5. Bake on middle rack of oven for 35 minutes. Check with toothpick to make sure it comes out clean. Cool.

6. Top with your favorite frosting ( I used vanilla for this lemon cake). Enjoy!

Vegan Fluffy Buttercream frosting http://www.chowhound.com/recipes/vegan-fluffy-buttercream-frosting-1
Vanilla Buttercream Frosting (contains dairy) Vanilla Buttercream Frosting (contains dairy) http://www.food.com/reci

Tips: (1) You can double this recipe, just use a 9x13 baking pan. (2) You can add more lemon zest for a stronger lemon taste, or use lemon frosting or a lemon glaze. (3)You can also mix the batter in a bowl for neater, easier mixing. Be sure to follow the directions the same way - mixing the dry ingredients then making the depressions for the wet ingredients. (4)Don't forget to grease you pan. (5) Although I have not used Gluten Free flour mixes for this recipe, many people have and said the cake turns out wonderful! "Yes it is yummy and very moist. It even works with gf flour mixes!"

http://www.sweetlittlebluebird.com/2013/04/tried-true-tuesday-lemon-crazywacky-cake.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got an appointment for next Wednesday with the dentist's office for consultation and planning--and because I told her about what I knew needed doing, the person I spoke with said I might be able to then schedule having everything done at the same time, which would be fantastic. I'm excited (about going to the dentist, weird, I know, LOL).


Maybe not going to the dentist but getting everything sorted out that you are excited about. It will be good to it all sorted- and if it can all be done at once it would be a plus- maybe much more uncomfortable but once is better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Donna & your DD, how old is she? My oldest turned 32 in July.


As did mine


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> She's 32 also! '84 was a good year. :sm02:


Clearly- and all three within about a month- depending on when in July Bonnie's was (Maryanne 24th).
And happy birthday to your DD by the way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


40! Thats a long time indeed. Is there another hospital closish that you might be able to be seen sooner in?
I would also contact the orthopaedic clinic and see what they can do (or see if your local doctor will help out if you get nowhere).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

I just found this in my email and didn't want to wait to give it to you. fire up those grills. i should dedicate this to Caren since she liked putting bacon in everything. lol --- sam

GRILLED CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE BACON S'MORES BY TIFFANY

These insanely delicious grilled chocolate chip cookie bacon s'mores are everything you love about traditional s'mores, but BETTER.

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Dessert
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS

12 slices thick cut bacon (hickory smoked, Applewood smoked or maple)
12 large marshmallows
2 large, scored chocolate bars, cut into 2-inch squares
12 skewers

For the Cookies

12 tablespoons butter, softened
¾ cup brown sugar
¼ cup sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 egg plus 1 egg yolk
2 cups flour
1 3.4 ounce box instant French vanilla pudding mix - dry, not prepared (must be INSTANT - not cook and serve, etc.)
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips

INSTRUCTIONS

Make the cookies:

1. In a bowl, cream together butter, sugar and brown sugar for 1 to 2 minutes until light and very fluffy. 
2. Add vanilla, egg and egg yolk, and mix well. 
3. In a separate bowl, whisk together flour, pudding mix, baking soda and salt.
4. Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients and mix until incorporated and dough comes together. 
5. Stir in chocolate chips. 
6. Cover very tightly and chill for at least 1 hour.
7. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. 
8. Roll dough into balls (about 1½ inch) and space 2 to 3 inches apart on a baking sheet. 
9. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes until lightly browned on top. 
10. Allow to cool 5 to 10 minutes on baking sheet before transferring to a cooling rack to cool completely.

To grill the bacon:

1. Heat a grill to medium-high heat. 
2. Thread bacon onto skewers in an S-shape. 
3. Place skewers directly on grill and cook 8 to 12 minutes, rotating as needed to ensure even cooking. 
4. Transfer to a plate, let cool and then remove bacon from skewers. Set aside.

Meanwhile, roast the marshmallows:

1. Roast marshmallows directly over the grill using skewers or roasting sticks until cooked to your preference.

Assemble s'mores:

1. Flip one cookie over so it's upside down. 
2. Place a square of chocolate on top of the upside down cookie, then top with grilled marshmallow, bacon and a right side-up second cookie. Serve immediately.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/08/grilled-chocolate-chip-cookie-bacon-smores.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Mel - love the sweater - the pink really sets it off.

Julie - so sorry about the latest news. Hoping that the surgeon has some sway with the cardiologist. At the least, I hope they can give you some kind of pain relief (shots of cortisone) or whatever works for you. Do you remember hitting your shoulder or is it something from the inside? For sure, saying prayers that things turn out.

Look at how the prayer warriors came through for Gwen's situation - such great news that there's evidence of the 15' foot to get the records corrected.

Too much paperwork these past few days, but the light is beginning to get bigger at the end of the tunnel. I'll meet with the Senior VP of Human Resources in the next week to finish turning over some things and give a debriefing. My friend who asked me to take this assignment over for her so that she could take a permanent job called for me to start working for her - but I put her off until October 1 with DH's surgery etc. I have so much paper on the dinbing room table that I have to shred because of some sensitive data so that I get the room back for dining.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah around 3 pm saying she had landed and was in line waiting for the passport control and that she would call once she was on the road to home. It's been an hour so I'm hoping to get that call real soon. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Other good news....got a call from woman at courthouse that was researching the deeds for me. She gave me two deeds, the second one showing where I had signed over 15 feet of the property to the former neighbor *not the 25 feet shown on the survey!* DH has gone down to the courthouse to get copies of each and next week I will head to the planning commission to see what needs to be done to correct this. Things are definitely looking up! Woohoo!
> 
> Don't know if I'll be back on this evening or not. TTYL


Thats so good about the 15 feet versus 25. 
ANd Hannah should be back home by now not just in the country


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely melody - anxious to see the finished product. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Good morning all ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Was up and down most of the night. I dunno what is wrong with me. Either way I did get up at 9am and stay up. I have a meeting at Gages counselors today. It us an orientation for Gages day camp Aug 15 to 19. It is 9am to 12 noon and it is called Tools for Life Group. About 1/2 dozen kids and Gage all around the same age. It is tools to help them cope.
> 
> I have done the bottom of the jacket again and so pleased with the way it turned out. I am not sure I will have enough of this color to complete jacket. So I will likely finish the jacket with white and use the rest of the ball for the hat.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You may need roller skates to keep up with the little firefly.
> 
> It's really nice that she's enjoy grandma even when moms there.


Enjoying Grandma with Mum there was a change-especially letting mum out of sight. As to roller skates I think I might- she is almost running sometimes when she wants to get to something quickly- especially Mummy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to make them for him, Marla was laughing, we are going to go find some hot pink yarn. LOL!


You could just rib the top as I did in these ones (I was saving every cm of yarn I could!) or add the simple lace even!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely scarf bonnie - what size needles did you use and how much yarn? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Sonja, I don't think I said I love your blanket, I crocheted one of that pattern for my dad years ago. I think the little dress is cute, just maybe needs different colors. Will you try it again?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely julie thank you - here's wishing southern gal a happy happy birthday and the hope that is was a special day for her. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There's a birthday that has been overlooked- I knew Kaye Jo had her's coming up- Happy day Kaye Jo!
> 
> but there is also Donna- Southern Gal she does not always manage to be with us, but should not be overlooked. Happy Day Donna


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tell dd that birthday wishes are coming from northwest ohio with wishes for a perfect day. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> *Happy Birthday, Donna!* Today is also my eldest DD's birthday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds wonderful sorlenna - you'll be like a new woman. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I got an appointment for next Wednesday with the dentist's office for consultation and planning--and because I told her about what I knew needed doing, the person I spoke with said I might be able to then schedule having everything done at the same time, which would be fantastic. I'm excited (about going to the dentist, weird, I know, LOL).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - i just remembered - Heather is going to be 50 this year. i wouldn't mind being fifty again. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Happy birthday, Donna & your DD, how old is she? My oldest turned 32 in July.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - i just remembered - Heather is going to be 50 this year. i wouldn't mind being fifty again. --- sam


Is she doign anything for it that you know of?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great picture Jeanette. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm most anxious to see the square - and then the finished blanket. --- am



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie and no I won't be trying to make the dress again , I'm now trying to make flowers in squares , I made a lovely flower middle I just have to remember what I did and try and make it into a square so I can make a blanket
> 
> Your scarf is very pretty I love the pattern you used


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you remind them just how much pain you are in? i would be really grumpy. are they really that busy? you would never wait here that long. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's exciting - gwen is on the war path and we best keep out of her way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah around 3 pm saying she had landed and was in line waiting for the passport control and that she would call once she was on the road to home. It's been an hour so I'm hoping to get that call real soon. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Other good news....got a call from woman at courthouse that was researching the deeds for me. She gave me two deeds, the second one showing where I had signed over 15 feet of the property to the former neighbor *not the 25 feet shown on the survey!* DH has gone down to the courthouse to get copies of each and next week I will head to the planning commission to see what needs to be done to correct this. Things are definitely looking up! Woohoo!
> 
> Don't know if I'll be back on this evening or not. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so who is going to get bus and make you a cake? i suggest you have everything needed out on the counter when david gets home. he does know how to turn on the oven doesn't he? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That should be an interestingly difficult puzzle, fun though. I'd love to start a puzzle but have to have a place where the cats can't steal the pieces.
> Thank you, it's been a pleasant day so far.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you remind them just how much pain you are in? i would be really grumpy. are they really that busy? you would never wait here that long. --- sam


What would happen if you had no insurance?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've used it on regular yarn and while you can feel the knot you really can't find it. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Oh Julie, I so wish that you were able to get those doctors to get a move on and listen to you. Perhaps you will have to go in and have a temper tantrum to get their attention. This is dastardly.
> I am doing a leper bandage out of crochet cotton, and had asked Julie for ideas how to join a new spool as I knew I would run out before it was the required 48 feet. So we thought of, and discarded several ideas as this is very thin #10 crochet cotton. Then I thought of how I joint leader to tippet when fishing, went on line and on a google search, found that there is a "magic join" shown for yarn on youtube. Turns out is a simple nail or fisherman's knot. My sis came over and joined the threads for me (she is much better at following videos than I am) and it is wonderful! Have any of you used it on regular yarn? I thought I would be able to feel the miniscule knot as it ran through my fingers, but could not. I have no idea where in the bandage it ended up, but it is truly invisible. I am thinking I may use it on regular DK as well. What are your thoughts? Have you ever used it on regular yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> 40! Thats a long time indeed. Is there another hospital closish that you might be able to be seen sooner in?
> I would also contact the orthopaedic clinic and see what they can do (or see if your local doctor will help out if you get nowhere).


No it's all one District Health Board. I have an appointment with the doctor for Monday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

she lives in Indianapolis - about 145 miles south and west of here. hopefully daniel will have a party for her. i am sure phyllis will go down for it so maybe i will go with her. she wuld be making it a day trip. --- sam



darowil said:


> Is she doign anything for it that you know of?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with obamacare you have to have insurance - you can get fined if you don't. even so - even without insurance there would be no wait or certainly not nearly that look - a couple of weeks at most. the operation would be done almost as quickly as i needed it done and i have insurance. --- sam



darowil said:


> What would happen if you had no insurance?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - i just remembered - Heather is going to be 50 this year. i wouldn't mind being fifty again. --- sam


I wouldn't want to go back to being 50 yo again, Sam, for any reasons I can think of just now. For starters, I would not know Tim and we've shared too many years and good and bad times together. I heard a country/western song on the car radio the other day which contained the line ''I wish I didn't know now what I didn't know then.'' I would not want to go back to not knowing Tim or to knowing that those few really scary times in his life would turn out so successfully. And I would not know any of those around your tea party table either. Missing out on either or both of those items would leave my life rather empty, for sure. And I would not know how to knit either. What a huge empty hole I'd have in my life. And I wouldn't know all those Ive met at Elm in these last 4 months or so. They are also blessing my life daily.

My oldest is 48 now and Susan will be 41 in mid-November.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mel - love the sweater - the pink really sets it off.
> 
> Julie - so sorry about the latest news. Hoping that the surgeon has some sway with the cardiologist. At the least, I hope they can give you some kind of pain relief (shots of cortisone) or whatever works for you. Do you remember hitting your shoulder or is it something from the inside? For sure, saying prayers that things turn out.
> 
> ...


Joyce is wondering if I may have managed to fracture something in the shoulder. Thank you Rookie for the prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> with obamacare you have to have insurance - you can get fined if you don't. even so - even without insurance there would be no wait or certainly not nearly that look - a couple of weeks at most. the operation would be done almost as quickly as i needed it done and i have insurance. --- sam


Even with insurance, if it is optional to have the surgery, you would need to wait for the surgeon and cardiologist to confer; and then get the OR schedule worked out to coincide with the surgeon's schedule. But nowhere near that long a wait would be needed or you could see about getting in to another surgeon and work out the scheduling. Obviously, without any insurance it would need to be an emergency situation for anyone to even consider surgery--doctors or hospitals.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And there are still people who fall through the cracks with insurance--not qualifying for state medical coverage but still unable to afford buying it. Not all employers pay for it or a portion of it, either. They may be required to offer it, but that means sometimes all they do is set up help for people to sign up (the employees pay the full amount). Private insurance is often as much as or more than someone's rent. The system has a way to go.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just in time - i bet bonnie has zucchini in the garden and we know she just went blueberry picking. yummy. a warm slice (or several warm slices) slathered in creamery butter and a good cup of coffee - no that is a snack. --- sam

BLUEBERRY ZUCCHINI BREAD BY AVERIE SUNSHINE

Blueberry zucchini bread is an easy, no mixer recipe that's perfectly sweet with juicy blueberries in every bite. I love baking with zucchini because it keeps everything incredibly moist and tender without imparting much flavor. If you close your eyes so you can't see the green flecks, I doubt you'll be able to taste it. Since you're getting extra veggies by way of the zucchini and antioxidants from the blueberries I don't mind having a few extra slices.

TOTAL TIME: about 90 minutes, for cooling
YIELD: one 9x5-inch loaf

INGREDIENTS:

1 large egg
1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/3 cup canola or vegetable oil
1/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup cup sour cream (lite is okay; or Greek yogurt may be substituted)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup all purpose flour + 1/4 cup for tossing with blueberries
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
1 cup coarsely grated zucchini, laid loosely in cup and not packed (don't wring out)
1 cup (6 ounces) fresh blueberries (I haven't tried with frozen)

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 350F. Spray one 9x5-inch loaf pan with floured cooking spray, or grease and flour the pan; set aside.

2. To a large bowl, add the the first six ingredients, through vanilla, and whisk to combine.

3. Add 1 cup flour, baking powder, baking soda, salt, and stir until just combined; don't overmix.

4. Add the zucchini and stir to combine; set aside.

5. To a medium bowl, add the blueberries, 1/4 cup flour (helps prevent them from sinking while baking), and toss to coat.

6. Add the blueberries and all flour bits to the large bowl with the batter and stir until just combined; don't overmix.

7. Turn batter out into the prepared pan, smoothing the top lightly with a spatula. Tip - Evenly sprinkle the surface with 1 to 2 tablespoons blueberries for a visual pop of color.

8. Bake for about 55 to 60 minutes (I baked 57 minutes) or until the top is golden, the center is set, and a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean, or with a few moist crumbs, but no batter. Tip - If necessary because you feel like your loaf is browning too quickly around edges before center will set up, tent the pan with a sheet of foil draped loosely over it at the 40 minute-mark. I didn't need to do this, but it's an option if necessary. Baking times will vary based on the moisture content of zucchini, blueberries, climate, and oven variances. Bake until done; watch your bread, not the clock and don't worry if it takes more or less time to bake than the baking time estimates provided.

9. Allow bread to cool in pan for about 15 minutes before turning out on a wire rack to cool completely before slicing and serving. Bread will keep airtight at room temperature for up to 1 week, or in the freezer for up to 6 months.

http://www.averiecooks.com/2016/08/blueberry-zucchini-bread.html


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam you hit the jackpot with that recipe yum! I've had zucchini cake,made with same recipe as carrot cake, substituting zucchini instead of carrot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Maybe not going to the dentist but getting everything sorted out that you are excited about. It will be good to it all sorted- and if it can all be done at once it would be a plus- maybe much more uncomfortable but once is better.


I believe my general health will be better once it's done, and it will mean no more future trouble of this sort, so yes, that is exciting! And it's actually not as much as I went through before, so I'm well prepared. It was the cost that was prohibitive until now. Unfortunately, my two biggest medical needs (eyes and teeth) are rarely covered by insurance, so I'm really glad to have found this place.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Zucchini cake and bread are delicious!

I made some progress on the quilt, but I reached the point where I just couldn't look at it any longer. So rather than make another mistake, I'll leave off until tomorrow. I shouldn't work on it tired.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Clearly- and all three within about a month- depending on when in July Bonnie's was (Maryanne 24th).
> And happy birthday to your DD by the way.


Blair's birthday is July. 17 so just over a month


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely scarf bonnie - what size needles did you use and how much yarn? --- sam


5 mm needles & 1 ball Prism yarn, I just knit until there wasn't much left & did 8rows garter stitch, just a few yards left when done.
When I was 1/2 done I was wishing I'd left off the garter stitch beginning so I could join the ends to make a cowl but was too lazy to pull it out & start again????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - i just remembered - Heather is going to be 50 this year. i wouldn't mind being fifty again. --- sam


Wow! That must make you really old????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce is wondering if I may have managed to fracture something in the shoulder. Thank you Rookie for the prayers.


Did you take a fall? Hope you haven't broke anything, that will make it even harder getting around as using your cane will make it worse.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And there are still people who fall through the cracks with insurance--not qualifying for state medical coverage but still unable to afford buying it. Not all employers pay for it or a portion of it, either. They may be required to offer it, but that means sometimes all they do is set up help for people to sign up (the employees pay the full amount). Private insurance is often as much as or more than someone's rent. The system has a way to go.


Too bad there wasn't healthcare like we have. Having insurance companies involved is costing you all so much. Here there isn't anyone trying to profit. I can't imagine living where an illness could make you lose everything you've worked for. Our system may not be perfect but I'm sure glad we have it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> just in time - i bet bonnie has zucchini in the garden and we know she just went blueberry picking. yummy. a warm slice (or several warm slices) slathered in creamery butter and a good cup of coffee - no that is a snack. --- sam
> 
> BLUEBERRY ZUCCHINI BREAD BY AVERIE SUNSHINE
> 
> ...


I didn't plant zucchini but have some frozen, will have to make this. My friend grows lots of zucchini & shares with me, I always share cabbages with her. We trade back & forth


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just got home, we each got 1.5 gallons of berries, sure not easy to pick but soo good.
> My friend showed me how to roll the berries down a wool blanket to clean them, sure works slick, the leaves & bits stick to the wool, got them cleaned in no time.


I think I remember grandma doing that in Alaska, great idea for sure. 
That's a great amount of blueberries.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


Great that the appointment went well, is it a day camp or will he be spending the nights too?
The pink looks great!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Happy Birthday to Kaye Jo and Donna. May both of you have many blessings on your special day.


Thank you muchly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It feels beyond muscular- I think it may be a sort of bone bruise.


Ooh YUK! Bone bruises take so long to heal, Arnica works wonders though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> HAPPY, HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KAYEJO!! DIVA FOR THE DAY!! ☆☆☆ Enjoy!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Oh Julie, I so wish that you were able to get those doctors to get a move on and listen to you. Perhaps you will have to go in and have a temper tantrum to get their attention. This is dastardly.
> I am doing a leper bandage out of crochet cotton, and had asked Julie for ideas how to join a new spool as I knew I would run out before it was the required 48 feet. So we thought of, and discarded several ideas as this is very thin #10 crochet cotton. Then I thought of how I joint leader to tippet when fishing, went on line and on a google search, found that there is a "magic join" shown for yarn on youtube. Turns out is a simple nail or fisherman's knot. My sis came over and joined the threads for me (she is much better at following videos than I am) and it is wonderful! Have any of you used it on regular yarn? I thought I would be able to feel the miniscule knot as it ran through my fingers, but could not. I have no idea where in the bandage it ended up, but it is truly invisible. I am thinking I may use it on regular DK as well. What are your thoughts? Have you ever used it on regular yarn?


I've used it on everything, it doesn't work so well on the bulky weight yarn, but it wasn't bad on worsted and smaller.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> You could just rib the top as I did in these ones (I was saving every cm of yarn I could!) or add the simple lace even!


Oh, and I have some very pink crochet cotton, I could crochet some lace onto them, great idea. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


The sweater is very pretty Mel . Look forward to seeing the full set when you finish the hat


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you remind them just how much pain you are in? i would be really grumpy. are they really that busy? you would never wait here that long. --- sam


She quite possibly would, Marla has been in pain and had to wait 5 months just to get into the rhumatoid specialist, she couldn't get in any sooner, she has days of tears with the pain so bad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> so who is going to get bus and make you a cake? i suggest you have everything needed out on the counter when david gets home. he does know how to turn on the oven doesn't he? --- sam


Carly and I may make one tomorrow, don't know what day David will be home, but I've banished him from cooking if I'm home. lol The mess he leaves, including burning my pots, is not worth not cooking, but he does do a wonderful job of grilling and bbqing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And there are still people who fall through the cracks with insurance--not qualifying for state medical coverage but still unable to afford buying it. Not all employers pay for it or a portion of it, either. They may be required to offer it, but that means sometimes all they do is set up help for people to sign up (the employees pay the full amount). Private insurance is often as much as or more than someone's rent. The system has a way to go.


And if your husband works a little more overtime or gets a small raise, they raise the amount you have to pay for your premium to more than the additional wages are. Mine went up a hundred dollars a month, David didn't make that much more on our taxes, and I have a $5000 deductible, so you know I can't afford to use the insurance I'm paying for. So yes, the system definitely needs work, but it is a start.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm off to bed, I'm caught up here so I think I'll go read. 
Sweet dreams me dearies.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

DH just came in a few minutes ago, he was near where we were picking berries this afternoon & saw 2 young bears, I'm sure glad we didn't run into them!

The GKs are here until tomorrow night, the other grandma was to keep them tomorrow but she flaked, she's got a habit of this drives DIL crazy, I've very rarely said no, only if I have an appointment of some importance but never on short notice. Better get to bed, the will be up early.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Did you take a fall? Hope you haven't broke anything, that will make it even harder getting around as using your cane will make it worse.


No I have not fallen- but I have definitely a lot more pain in the right shoulder, and it is not coming right. I have been aware of a lot more pain in the left hip- the one that is bone on bone- so have been leaning fairly heavily on my stick. Hopefully the doctor can work out what it is when I see him, Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh YUK! Bone bruises take so long to heal, Arnica works wonders though.


Joyce wondered if it was actually a break- I hopefully will find out Monday- I do have some Arnica ointment somewhere!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She quite possibly would, Marla has been in pain and had to wait 5 months just to get into the rhumatoid specialist, she couldn't get in any sooner, she has days of tears with the pain so bad.


Would you give her a gentle hug, from me, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I'm off to bed, I'm caught up here so I think I'll go read.
> Sweet dreams me dearies.


 :sm24: Sweet dreams too, dear Kaye Jo!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cats and more cats and then there were these cats. --- sam

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21954

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=16295


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> with obamacare you have to have insurance - you can get fined if you don't. even so - even without insurance there would be no wait or certainly not nearly that look - a couple of weeks at most. the operation would be done almost as quickly as i needed it done and i have insurance. --- sam


What if you can't afford insurance? or to pay for surgery?
We hear stories here of people being refused emergency treatment because they have no insurance- but no idea if this really is true.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Even with insurance, if it is optional to have the surgery, you would need to wait for the surgeon and cardiologist to confer; and then get the OR schedule worked out to coincide with the surgeon's schedule. But nowhere near that long a wait would be needed or you could see about getting in to another surgeon and work out the scheduling. Obviously, without any insurance it would need to be an emergency situation for anyone to even consider surgery--doctors or hospitals.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Whereas Julie doesn't have insurance and if I understand you Joy she simply wouldn't get it done over there? 
Over here we have long waits but if have private health insurance it would be done much quicker. I believe the wait for hip replacements is similar to what Julie is facing- without the cardiology input required in Julie's case.
While the long waits aren't ideal -and hopefully something can be sorted out with cardiology much quicker than40 weeks- at least it can be had by everyone who needs it. And as health care gets more and more expensive and our expectations increase the waits are only likely to increase- an advantage of the shorter hospital stays is that the turnover is much quicker.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Blair's birthday is July. 17 so just over a month


Less than 4 weeks- Maryanne is July as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Too bad there wasn't healthcare like we have. Having insurance companies involved is costing you all so much. Here there isn't anyone trying to profit. I can't imagine living where an illness could make you lose everything you've worked for. Our system may not be perfect but I'm sure glad we have it


We do have a private system as well- much as the government tries to encourage it it is not essential as Medicare provides all that is needed. Private gets done quicker, hospital might be nicer and if you have a preference for your doctor you can choose who you want.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, and I have some very pink crochet cotton, I could crochet some lace onto them, great idea. lol


We are looking forward to seeing his stunning slippers I'm sure! Especially if can get him to model them for us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I have not fallen- but I have definitely a lot more pain in the right shoulder, and it is not coming right. I have been aware of a lot more pain in the left hip- the one that is bone on bone- so have been leaning fairly heavily on my stick. Hopefully the doctor can work out what it is when I see him, Monday.


Just as well you have that appointment Monday. Have you tried ice to get swelling down or heat to encourage the circulation to the area?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce wondered if it was actually a break- I hopefully will find out Monday- I do have some Arnica ointment somewhere!


You can get stress fractrures- but with extra use of the shoulder likely to be over use. Arnica may help as well.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So sorry to hear of the ravaging.


I'm afraid the answer is venison burgher with slug pate! :sm23: :

So sorry you have had deer problems, bet they really appreciate all the delicacies you have grown 'for them'


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


Oh, rude words!!
I hope there's some way of getting someone in the system to explain the urgency of the cardio results input to the hip dr. Natural to feel a bit! grumpy getting that sort of news. It's becoming a regular saga. Lots of hugs to help you stay strong, and hope the pain is at least controllable/ bearable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, hope you have a great birthday.
> 
> Sonja, I don't think I said I love your blanket, I crocheted one of that pattern for my dad years ago. I think the little dress is cute, just maybe needs different colors. Will you try it again?
> 
> ...


Lovely colours. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just as well you have that appointment Monday. Have you tried ice to get swelling down or heat to encourage the circulation to the area?


I have a wheat bag somewhere, and some gel ice packs (they are dripping beside me) used the latter on my vein that we took the blood from, this morning- I develop haematoma with remarkable ease.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> You can get stress fractrures- but with extra use of the shoulder likely to be over use. Arnica may help as well.


What ever it is- it is darned sore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh, rude words!!
> I hope there's some way of getting someone in the system to explain the urgency of the cardio results input to the hip dr. Natural to feel a bit! grumpy getting that sort of news. It's becoming a regular saga. Lots of hugs to help you stay strong, and hope the pain is at least controllable/ bearable.


I reckon it is a personal 6 out of 10- 5 being bearable, just, but rising to around an 8 when I try to walk.
Thanks for the hugs, Lin!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> There's a birthday that has been overlooked- I knew Kaye Jo had her's coming up- Happy day Kaye Jo!
> 
> but there is also Donna- Southern Gal she does not always manage to be with us, but should not be overlooked. Happy Day Donna


And a Happy Birthday from me.... :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, I'm grouchy, just been to the garden, the deer have my gladiolus tramped, eaten peas & beets right to the ground & poked a hole in the netting over the cabbages & chewed on them????????. Then I pulled a cabbage & the #%#%! Slugs have been chewing it. Sometimes I think you can't win! There are 1000's of acres of peas in the country, why do they need the ones in my garden?
> I've got a few peas, beans, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, potatoes & carrots cleaned & am just waiting on my friend to arrive, we are going picking wild blueberries. I was giving DH a ride last night & decided to check if they were ripe, the patch I saw was just blue.


Oh no, what a shame! Your vegies must be very appealing to deer. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


That is a great photo! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


40 weeks!!! :sm06: Good grief this is not a good thing. :sm13: I will read on and try and learn more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i'm most anxious to see the square - and then the finished blanket. --- am


The square is not a square yet Sam. I made a flower but when I thought I was making the same flower I obviously was not . So I now have to different flowers and wondering which one to use for the middle of my square that is if I can remember how to do the first one . Less chain in between gives it a more closed look


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Three weeks it took them to tell me I am a category 3, and forty weeks and only a may get an appointment- meantime I am so sore I'm using two sticks, and can barely walk the length of the drive. You wonder if Peter talks to Paul ever.


Surely you should be a category 1 with the pain that you have. I hope your GP will ring you orthapedic guy and let him know they are trying to make you wait that long. He might be able to get things moving. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> WooHoo! (to both that Hannah is home and the deeds) Go get 'em, Gwen!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just heard the first of the geese flying overhead , love hearing them fly over in spring letting us know summer is coming but I'm not ready to hear them telling me that it's the beginning of the end of summer ☹


And this means that it is the beginning of the end of our Winter. Yay. But I do hope you get many more sunny days first though. I dont mind sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


Love the little cardigan. I hope Gage has a great time at camp. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce is wondering if I may have managed to fracture something in the shoulder. Thank you Rookie for the prayers.


Oh dear, you will have a few things to talk to doctor about on Monday. I hope the shoulder isnt fractured and feels better soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


That looks lovely Mel. The pink works well. Look forward to seeing the matching hat.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> She quite possibly would, Marla has been in pain and had to wait 5 months just to get into the rhumatoid specialist, she couldn't get in any sooner, she has days of tears with the pain so bad.


 :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No I have not fallen- but I have definitely a lot more pain in the right shoulder, and it is not coming right. I have been aware of a lot more pain in the left hip- the one that is bone on bone- so have been leaning fairly heavily on my stick. Hopefully the doctor can work out what it is when I see him, Monday.


I wonder if your shoulder is hurt due to needing to lean heavier on stick coz of hip.? Do you struggle using the walker? Maybe better to use that if its comfortable for you.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What ever it is- it is darned sore.


 :sm13:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - i just remembered - Heather is going to be 50 this year. i wouldn't mind being fifty again. --- sam


My baby DD is 50 in September! She is the youngest of my four. Can't think where the time has gone. My eldest DD was talking about her pension recently which she can start claiming very soon!! OMG I feel really old!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> 40 weeks!!! :sm06: Good grief this is not a good thing. :sm13: I will read on and try and learn more.


It has felt a very bad, and totally uncaring thing. Just hanging in till Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The square is not a square yet Sam. I made a flower but when I thought I was making the same flower I obviously was not . So I now have to different flowers and wondering which one to use for the middle of my square that is if I can remember how to do the first one . Less chain in between gives it a more closed look


Next thing, Sonja- we will see you becoming expert at Irish crochet!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Surely you should be a category 1 with the pain that you have. I hope your GP will ring you orthapedic guy and let him know they are trying to make you wait that long. He might be able to get things moving. :sm13:


I think I am going to have to throw a wobbly or two- Joyce suggested I have two year old style tantrum! Only thing is with my history I don't want them invoking a compulsory order on me- I have been clear of hospital (mental) for 13 years, and really don't need to get caught up with all that again.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, you will have a few things to talk to doctor about on Monday. I hope the shoulder isnt fractured and feels better soon.


It has been at this pain level for quite a number of days now- I did not write down when I first experienced it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I wonder if your shoulder is hurt due to needing to lean heavier on stick coz of hip.? Do you struggle using the walker? Maybe better to use that if its comfortable for you.....


It hurts to use the walker too- the only major advantage is at least one can sit on it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> My baby DD is 50 in September! She is the youngest of my four. Can't think where the time has gone. My eldest DD was talking about her pension recently which she can start claiming very soon!! OMG I feel really old!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


Gosh that is a bit drastic to have your oldest on the Pension!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> What if you can't afford insurance? or to pay for surgery?
> We hear stories here of people being refused emergency treatment because they have no insurance- but no idea if this really is true.


In the US, there are several ways to prepare for ongoing medical care: People who are covered in the private sector have insurance through employers, State Insurance Exchanges (Affordable Care Act/Obama Care), or private policies. Medicare (permanently disabled & 65+) and Medicaid (also can be added to Medicare-dual recipients) covers people in the public sector. Each State administers the Medicaid; Medicare is administered through Federal assistance. Medicare has quite a few gaps and if they can afford it, seniors take out additional private policies. Medicaid is supposed to cover all emergencies and medically necessary care, but sometimes the state bureaucracy fails in that effort.

But, regardless of the mechanics of healthcare--it's certainly not "okay" to have people in need of care for pain etc. and not being able to get that care in a reasonable amount of time --- 40 weeks is NOT reasonable and the uncertainty that the unknown time frame creates is equally unacceptable.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, pretty scarf.
Mel, pretty sweater. Camp sounds interesting and a way for Gage to gain life skills.
Hiked along Lake trail yesterday. It starts at 10,000 feet! So breath ta kingly beautiful. Hiked to the third lake, Heart Lake. Soul so happy. Unfortunately body not. Fortunately was wearing diaper as colitis set in pretty bad. Came home, showered, went directly to bed sans shower. Total hike about 5 miles with 1,000 ft. Elevation gain/loss. My friend took pics, will post later. New shoes worked great. God, I love being in high country.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Whereas Julie doesn't have insurance and if I understand you Joy she simply wouldn't get it done over there?
> Over here we have long waits but if have private health insurance it would be done much quicker. I believe the wait for hip replacements is similar to what Julie is facing- without the cardiology input required in Julie's case.


If she could not pay out of pocket, likely not. At 65 years of age, we get Medicare, which would cover a good portion in most cases...though supplemental plans are needed, which doesn't make sense, either.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The square is not a square yet Sam. I made a flower but when I thought I was making the same flower I obviously was not . So I now have to different flowers and wondering which one to use for the middle of my square that is if I can remember how to do the first one . Less chain in between gives it a more closed look


I like the one on the right. Well, I like both, just think the one on the right would make a nice square. :sm01:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, wonderful pic of your DS and DGD's. They look so happy.
Gwen, yeah, Hannah is home and good news on property rights!
Mel, love pink sweater.
Donna, have a wonderful birthday.
Juli, so sorry you are in pain and have to wait so long.
Sam, great recipes. Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Next thing, Sonja- we will see you becoming expert at Irish crochet!!!!!


Will have to look that up Julie as I haven't got a clue what it is but I have found some little patterns for Filet crochet that I am going to try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> I like the one on the right. Well, I like both, just think the one on the right would make a nice square. :sm01:


Thank you , the one on the right is the one I started with . I did to many chain stitches for the petals in the second one 
I really should write down what I'm doing especially if I plan on making more than one


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, Kaye Jo Thankyou, hugs much appreciated. Here is my first 9 inch square for baby girl blanket due November, something pretty to keep myself in a happier frame of mind. I had lovely visit from some dear friends this afternoon and was good to see them again.
> One square done 23 to go plus borders, same pattern as others for the twins.


Love the colour contrast. Sure will be a pretty blanket.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KayeJo --- Happy Birthday.


Belated Happy Birthday. I hope you had a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Southern Girl (Donna). I missed your birthday too. Hope you had a very enjoyable day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm afraid the answer is venison burgher with slug pate! :sm23: :
> 
> So sorry you have had deer problems, bet they really appreciate all the delicacies you have grown 'for them'


The venison burger I can do but slug pate, eww! I keep saying I'm going to learn to shoot


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I got an appointment for next Wednesday with the dentist's office for consultation and planning--and because I told her about what I knew needed doing, the person I spoke with said I might be able to then schedule having everything done at the same time, which would be fantastic. I'm excited (about going to the dentist, weird, I know, LOL).


Hope it works out the way you want. So good to have everything over and done with at the same time.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to pass along the latest photo of DS and DGD's. The photo makes me smile every time I look at it. Don't know when we'll see them again; need to set up a date to head up to Wisconsin.


Looks like dad's having as much fun as the kids.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gosh that is a bit drastic to have your oldest on the Pension!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tell me about it!!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Southern Girl (Donna). I missed your birthday too. Hope you had a very enjoyable day.


Me too! Happy days to both Donna and Kaye Jo.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry I was grumpy.
> 
> I have had not very good news about the op. Cardiology is promising to see me within a 40 week time period- and it is a bit depressing facing so many months of pain.


Julie, don't blame you for being grumpy. I would be too. 40 weeks is a long time to wait. Did they give you a reason for the long wait?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, maybe you can just lay it on really thick when you see your doctor about the terrible pain in both hip & shoulder & tell him you can't live most of a year with such pain while waiting, maybe that will make them move faster. No one should have to live in pain


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & again about an hour later. Not sure if he's got a flu or too much sun or just too much going. It's 9:20 & both kids are still asleep, that's unheard of, I think maybe both are just totally worn out from the lake, reunion & running about. GD has a birthday party this afternoon so a sleep- in is a good thing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got a text from Hannah around 3 pm saying she had landed and was in line waiting for the passport control and that she would call once she was on the road to home. It's been an hour so I'm hoping to get that call real soon. I'm so excited!!!!
> 
> Other good news....got a call from woman at courthouse that was researching the deeds for me. She gave me two deeds, the second one showing where I had signed over 15 feet of the property to the former neighbor *not the 25 feet shown on the survey!* DH has gone down to the courthouse to get copies of each and next week I will head to the planning commission to see what needs to be done to correct this. Things are definitely looking up! Woohoo!
> 
> Don't know if I'll be back on this evening or not. TTYL


I'm sure you had a wonderful reunion with Hannah yesterday. How nice that she's home. Also, very good news that you were able to get the proper deeds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , the one on the right is the one I started with . I did to many chain stitches for the petals in the second one
> I really should write down what I'm doing especially if I plan on making more than one


The more ruffly effect is perfect for sewing onto a finished hat or sweater--I've made a lot of those! But I prefer for things like squares to have the design more flat. Of course, that's just my personal preference, and you do what suits you (as we all should!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just came in a few minutes ago, he was near where we were picking berries this afternoon & saw 2 young bears, I'm sure glad we didn't run into them!
> 
> The GKs are here until tomorrow night, the other grandma was to keep them tomorrow but she flaked, she's got a habit of this drives DIL crazy, I've very rarely said no, only if I have an appointment of some importance but never on short notice. Better get to bed, the will be up early.


I'm also very glad that you didn't run into them or they into you. 
Some strange grandmas out there in the world. lol, But really it was good that you were able to step in.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Just got home, we each got 1.5 gallons of berries, sure not easy to pick but soo good.
> My friend showed me how to roll the berries down a wool blanket to clean them, sure works slick, the leaves & bits stick to the wool, got them cleaned in no time.


Wow, lots of berries. My aunt loves the berries from the West. Great way to clean them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joyce wondered if it was actually a break- I hopefully will find out Monday- I do have some Arnica ointment somewhere!


I hope it's not a break, but whatever it is, hopefully it will help you to get into the cardiologist faster.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Would you give her a gentle hug, from me, Kaye Jo!


I definitely will.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Sweet dreams too, dear Kaye Jo!


You won't believe, I dreamed about zombies, trying to catch Ryssa and turn her into a Zombie and I had to keep telling Carly to stay away from them. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> What if you can't afford insurance? or to pay for surgery?
> We hear stories here of people being refused emergency treatment because they have no insurance- but no idea if this really is true.


I worked with a young man who's twin sister at 32 was diagnosed with breast cancer, she and her husband had plenty of money, and since he could afford to pay for all their doctor appointments and such, he didn't buy health insurance, he had to prepay for all her treatments and then the hospital made her wait for care, once for several hours even though he was paying everything. They said if he had insurance it wouldn't have been a problem. She died, so very sad, she left two young boys and her hubby behind. 
And it was originally caught very early.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


Hope Gage has a great time at camp. The sweater is very pretty. I think the pink sets it off very well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, wonderful pic of your DS and DGD's. They look so happy.
> Gwen, yeah, Hannah is home and good news on property rights!
> Mel, love pink sweater.
> Donna, have a wonderful birthday.
> ...


Thanks Joy! I try not to make a big issue of it- but I am now wondering if I should have been making more noise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will have to look that up Julie as I haven't got a clue what it is but I have found some little patterns for Filet crochet that I am going to try


I hope you have found it- some can be a little over the top- but many are staggeringly beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It feels beyond muscular- I think it may be a sort of bone bruise.


What did you do to injure your shoulder?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Tell me about it!!!


LOL! :sm17: :sm24: :sm25: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie, don't blame you for being grumpy. I would be too. 40 weeks is a long time to wait. Did they give you a reason for the long wait?


It is an awfully long time. The only thing approaching a reason was this statement that I am priority 3- i.e., many are judged as more in need. (all the category 1's and 2's)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, maybe you can just lay it on really thick when you see your doctor about the terrible pain in both hip & shoulder & tell him you can't live most of a year with such pain while waiting, maybe that will make them move faster. No one should have to live in pain


To be honest, Bonnie, I have felt like it was my karma- for all the years of declaring and praying that I would rather end up physically disabled than lose my marbles. What I never ever realised is how exhausting pain is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & again about an hour later. Not sure if he's got a flu or too much sun or just too much going. It's 9:20 & both kids are still asleep, that's unheard of, I think maybe both are just totally worn out from the lake, reunion & running about. GD has a birthday party this afternoon so a sleep- in is a good thing.


Hope it was limited to the two episodes- that sounds like a lot of cleaning up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope it's not a break, but whatever it is, hopefully it will help you to get into the cardiologist faster.


We'll hopefully get an answer or two on Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I definitely will.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You won't believe, I dreamed about zombies, trying to catch Ryssa and turn her into a Zombie and I had to keep telling Carly to stay away from them. :sm06: :sm16:


Oh boy! Had Ryssa been giving you the run around, perhaps!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Kaye Joe* Glad you had a good visit and missed seeing the cousin's sister.

*Julie* I'm so sorry that you are in such pain. Hopefully when you see your doctor he can push the appointment with the cardiologist to a much sooner date. Just not fair for you; what doctor in his right mind would make a patient in pain wait unless it was medically impossible to go ahead.



Poledra65 said:


> :sm12:
> Thank you. We stopped at my cousin's, glad we went later in the morning or I might have popped his sister over the head with a brick, but since we got there after she'd stormed off, it was a nice visit. Got to see my cousins daughter that I used to babysit when she was just a little bitty thing, like 3 or 4 years old, and her daughter, who's so quiet. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> What did you do to injure your shoulder?


I presumed it was over-compensation, perhaps because of leaning too heavily on the cane, when needing to get anywhere.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Kaye Joe* Glad you had a good visit and missed seeing the cousin's sister.
> 
> *Julie* I'm so sorry that you are in such pain. Hopefully when you see your doctor he can push the appointment with the cardiologist to a much sooner date. Just not fair for you; what doctor in his right mind would make a patient in pain wait unless it was medically impossible to go ahead.


Which of course we don't know till I've had the heart checked. Joyce gave me a talking to for delaying using the nitro-lingual spray, in future I intend to use it as soon as I realise it is angina.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope grandchildren feeling better today. Also, sorry for damage Greer did to garden. Frustrating.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so excited about the guernsey; I feel so special that Julie let me commission it. I know it will be my absolute favorite thing to wear. May have to cut the ac down to even cooler just to do so....LOL...but it will certainly be warm this winter.



Fan said:


> Gwen that is fantastic news re your property deeds, way to go girl.
> Well I have just been by Julie's and seen the most outstanding Guernsey she's making for you. You will well and truly be
> wrapped in a work of art. The yarn feels very soft and nice too, and colour shows up the patterns beautifully.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, hope grandchildren feeling better today. Also, sorry for damage Greer did to garden. Frustrating.


Oh boy, does your spell check give me some giggles, Joy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, I like the zucchini/carrot recipe. My SIL made stuffed zucchini a couple of weeks ago using chorizo sausage with lots of cheese on top. It was really good. I skimmed over the dessert recipes because I've put on a few pounds and am trying to get rid of it. No desserts for a while.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Melody that turned out beautiful. Makes me wish I had a little girl to knit for.


gagesmom said:


> I know it is out of your hands Julie. I am just so upset that they are making you wait.????
> 
> Counselor appointment went well. We went over the curriculum for the week he is at the camp.????
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so excited about the guernsey; I feel so special that Julie let me commission it. I know it will be my absolute favorite thing to wear. May have to cut the ac down to even cooler just to do so....LOL...but it will certainly be warm this winter.


It really would be my Karma, that you have the mildest winter on record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I got quite a bit of the second sleeve done last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sure praying that it is not something like a torn rotator cuff. Please take care of yourself.



Lurker 2 said:


> It feels beyond muscular- I think it may be a sort of bone bruise.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sure praying that it is not something like a torn rotator cuff. Please take care of yourself.


mmmmm, that would be a pest.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've used the magic knot before and really like it. It is my go to when needing to join in a new skein.


flyty1n said:


> Oh Julie, I so wish that you were able to get those doctors to get a move on and listen to you. Perhaps you will have to go in and have a temper tantrum to get their attention. This is dastardly.
> I am doing a leper bandage out of crochet cotton, and had asked Julie for ideas how to join a new spool as I knew I would run out before it was the required 48 feet. So we thought of, and discarded several ideas as this is very thin #10 crochet cotton. Then I thought of how I joint leader to tippet when fishing, went on line and on a google search, found that there is a "magic join" shown for yarn on youtube. Turns out is a simple nail or fisherman's knot. My sis came over and joined the threads for me (she is much better at following videos than I am) and it is wonderful! Have any of you used it on regular yarn? I thought I would be able to feel the miniscule knot as it ran through my fingers, but could not. I have no idea where in the bandage it ended up, but it is truly invisible. I am thinking I may use it on regular DK as well. What are your thoughts? Have you ever used it on regular yarn?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep! Hannah got home at 8:00 last night; long day for her. I slept so soundly last night just knowing she was back here. Oh course the fact that both Sydney AND Alice slept with her might and not with DH and I just might have had a bit of an affect on it. LOL. I videod her reunion with Sydney. Will try to post it later.

EDIT: Just tried to send myself the video....something happened and it did not record!!! Hannah is going to be so disappointed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhhh....but I am being very calm....


thewren said:


> that's exciting - gwen is on the war path and we best keep out of her way. --- sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> We are looking forward to seeing his stunning slippers I'm sure! Especially if can get him to model them for us!


Me too! I'm sure I'll get him to. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is awful having such a wait. I want to say the longest I've ever had to wait to get an appointment with any doctor has been 4 weeks. I wonder if that is because we have such a big community of medical doctors here or just the opposite in your area Kaye Jo.



Poledra65 said:


> She quite possibly would, Marla has been in pain and had to wait 5 months just to get into the rhumatoid specialist, she couldn't get in any sooner, she has days of tears with the pain so bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOved these Sam!


thewren said:


> cats and more cats and then there were these cats. --- sam
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=21954
> 
> http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=16295


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Belated Happy Birthday. I hope you had a great day.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Me too! Happy days to both Donna and Kaye Jo.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & again about an hour later. Not sure if he's got a flu or too much sun or just too much going. It's 9:20 & both kids are still asleep, that's unheard of, I think maybe both are just totally worn out from the lake, reunion & running about. GD has a birthday party this afternoon so a sleep- in is a good thing.


Oh I hope he's feeling much better when he wakes up. 
A good sleeping in sounds like it might be well in order, I hope that your GD is feeling up to her party this afternoon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was about to post the same thing....like the one on the right best.


Sorlenna said:


> I like the one on the right. Well, I like both, just think the one on the right would make a nice square. :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Julie, as they say it is the squeaky wheel that gets the grease. I agree that maybe you should emphasize how much terrible pain you're in...lay it on thick! Maybe even a few tears....



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy! I try not to make a big issue of it- but I am now wondering if I should have been making more noise.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep....chronic pain can be quite debilitating.



Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest, Bonnie, I have felt like it was my karma- for all the years of declaring and praying that I would rather end up physically disabled than lose my marbles. What I never ever realised is how exhausting pain is.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh boy! Had Ryssa been giving you the run around, perhaps!


Lol! Not too much, she's been pouty lately since so much has been going on, but I'd had a glass of moscato before bed so that may have been most of the culprit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a chance Julie. It WILL be worn! And please....do not work on the guernsey if it will stress your shoulder.


Lurker 2 said:


> It really would be my Karma, that you have the mildest winter on record!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I got quite a bit of the second sleeve done last night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished embroidering a piece for another pillow for DD. Need to get it assembled now. TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like dad's having as much fun as the kids.


There's a lot of joy (and giggles) in that house -- not to mention the screaming that little girls seem to be so good at!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is awful having such a wait. I want to say the longest I've ever had to wait to get an appointment with any doctor has been 4 weeks. I wonder if that is because we have such a big community of medical doctors here or just the opposite in your area Kaye Jo.


I think it has to do with how many of the certain specialists are in the state that are approved by her insurance, I don't know why they didn't just send her to one in Ft. Collins or Denver. She previously had a rhumatolosist in Ft. Collins but she didn't really like him, but that was 3 years ago. Insurance companies just have way to much power and not enough knowledge I think, though most have doctors and nurses on staff, my good friend used to work for inurance companies, she's a nurse, RN now, but she said that a lot of times things get denied that she feels need to be approved and that she's had to go to the doctor that has final approval or denial power and fight for things to be approved and sometimes she could get it done and other times not, most are probably not going to go to that length to get something approved or sped up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Julie, as they say it is the squeaky wheel that gets the grease. I agree that maybe you should emphasize how much terrible pain you're in...lay it on thick! Maybe even a few tears....


A few moans of agony, and when he messes with it on Monday, make sure you make a lot of noise as to the pain it is causing so that they realize it is so painful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I worked with a young man who's twin sister at 32 was diagnosed with breast cancer, she and her husband had plenty of money, and since he could afford to pay for all their doctor appointments and such, he didn't buy health insurance, he had to prepay for all her treatments and then the hospital made her wait for care, once for several hours even though he was paying everything. They said if he had insurance it wouldn't have been a problem. She died, so very sad, she left two young boys and her hubby behind.
> And it was originally caught very early.


That's a horrible thing to have happen. Usually, when the patient is doing all the paying, they're paying at a much higher rate than either the government or insurance companies who have negotiated discounts (some as high as 60% off ), but the hospital and doctors were probably worried about the "ability" to pay long term and didn't want to get into a collections situation---really bad business. Insurance is important, that's for sure, but there is something very wrong with how it's been administered.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy! I try not to make a big issue of it- but I am now wondering if I should have been making more noise.


I vote for the plan to make more noise!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh my goodness - i just remembered - Heather is going to be 50 this year. i wouldn't mind being fifty again. --- sam


Me either. It was a great time. Is anything special being planned for Heather?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a horrible thing to have happen. Usually, when the patient is doing all the paying, they're paying at a much higher rate than either the government or insurance companies who have negotiated discounts (some as high as 60% off ), but the hospital and doctors were probably worried about the "ability" to pay long term and didn't want to get into a collections situation---really bad business. Insurance is important, that's for sure, but there is something very wrong with how it's been administered.


It was awful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome home, Hannah!

Bonnie - hope the DGC's are feeling better and that the rest of the family doesn't come down with it. Our DGS is feeling poorly today too and stayed home from camp; I think a day of rest will do him a lot of good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DH just came in a few minutes ago, he was near where we were picking berries this afternoon & saw 2 young bears, I'm sure glad we didn't run into them!
> 
> The GKs are here until tomorrow night, the other grandma was to keep them tomorrow but she flaked, she's got a habit of this drives DIL crazy, I've very rarely said no, only if I have an appointment of some importance but never on short notice. Better get to bed, the will be up early.


Lucky mama bear wasn't there. I recently saw a photo on facebook of mama and2 cubs frolicking in a lake. There were people in the water but the bears just ignored them. I suppose they kept their distance or the mama might have been upset. Have fun with your GKS.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, ????, glad you could giggle at spellcheck. I get frustrated. Wish I could turn it off.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sure praying that it is not something like a torn rotator cuff. Please take care of yourself.


I hope it isn't too. I have 2 of those and it's not pleasant.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep! Hannah got home at 8:00 last night; long day for her. I slept so soundly last night just knowing she was back here. Oh course the fact that both Sydney AND Alice slept with her might and not with DH and I just might have had a bit of an affect on it. LOL. I videod her reunion with Sydney. Will try to post it later.
> 
> EDIT: Just tried to send myself the video....something happened and it did not record!!! Hannah is going to be so disappointed.


Aw, I'm disappointed too.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

2:20pm Here and I am caught up

Made some chocolate chip cookies today ffor Gage. It is another hot one out there and I am staying in the house. 

Started hat last night. I discovered a mistake so I have frogged it and will cast on again later ☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so excited about the guernsey; I feel so special that Julie let me commission it. I know it will be my absolute favorite thing to wear. May have to cut the ac down to even cooler just to do so....LOL...but it will certainly be warm this winter.


I finished mine so late that I was hoping for another cold snap so I could wear it--but didn't get to! LOL Looking forward to wearing it this winter, anyhow. You are going to look fabulous in it too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Julie, as they say it is the squeaky wheel that gets the grease. I agree that maybe you should emphasize how much terrible pain you're in...lay it on thick! Maybe even a few tears....


It's possibly my oldest child syndrome- have to be the one that is adult- can't behave like baby!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep....chronic pain can be quite debilitating.


As you, sadly, are only too aware.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol! Not too much, she's been pouty lately since so much has been going on, but I'd had a glass of moscato before bed so that may have been most of the culprit.


A well, I hope it is a nice wine!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not a chance Julie. It WILL be worn! And please....do not work on the guernsey if it will stress your shoulder.


I wouldn't mind having another for myself in this same yarn- but Ice does not seem to have it any longer. I accept a bit of aching as I work Gwen- I am just so glad it is not in my hands (knocks on head[wood])


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> A few moans of agony, and when he messes with it on Monday, make sure you make a lot of noise as to the pain it is causing so that they realize it is so painful.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I vote for the plan to make more noise!


It seems most are in agreement on this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, ????, glad you could giggle at spellcheck. I get frustrated. Wish I could turn it off.


There probably is some way to disable it- but you probably need a junior person to figure that out.

I wish there was a night time feature to my text tone- I had umpteen texts come in last night just as I almost fell asleep- no prizes for guessing who got very little rest after that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I hope it isn't too. I have 2 of those and it's not pleasant.


I certainly hope it's not- from Shirley's description of what that is like.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & again about an hour later. Not sure if he's got a flu or too much sun or just too much going. It's 9:20 & both kids are still asleep, that's unheard of, I think maybe both are just totally worn out from the lake, reunion & running about. GD has a birthday party this afternoon so a sleep- in is a good thing.


Hope he's feeling better this morning. I'm sure a sleep in will do the world of good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, ????, glad you could giggle at spellcheck. I get frustrated. Wish I could turn it off.


You can turn it off at settings Joy
If you are on an iPad go to settings then general then keyboard


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ahhhh....but I am being very calm....


Oh, my kids always knew when I stopped yelling and talked to them very quietly and calmly that they were in the deepest doo-doo they could be! LOL They call it my "scary mad mom voice," and that's how I'm picturing you now... :sm23: (It's a good thing.)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It's possibly my oldest child syndrome- have to be the one that is adult- can't behave like baby!


I'm the middle child, but when I was married, one of us had to be a responsible adult, so...really, I always was. It get wearying at times, though, and yes, we have to be our own advocates with medical care.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

spit galore. --- sam

http://www.hometalk.com/19508532/turn-an-old-wood-bowl-into-a-hanging-plant-shelf?se=fol_new-20160804-1&date=20160804&slg=3a972b2fd4575d7bc6dff93c8ad649f0-9160974


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was about to post the same thing....like the one on the right best.


Thank you Gwen I must have used different yarn when I made the first one but I have now got the flower I want , now to make it into the square I want


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the middle child, but when I was married, one of us had to be a responsible adult, so...really, I always was. It get wearying at times, though, and yes, we have to be our own advocates with medical care.


Although not the oldest, we learned early on that whining did not get results so we had no practice at doing it. But, I did learn that sometime subtlety is really lost on some people and a sledge hammer is necessary--I think you're in the middle of one of those times.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

GD is feeling fine today but slept in until 10, never happened before. Now she's off to the birthday party& quite excited about it.
GS is still in bed, he's been up to the bathroom & had several drinks but just doesn't want to move around, I hope he's better soon but DIL said several kids have been down for a few days with it.

Dishwasher just finished so I better get off here & get my blueberries& peaches canned


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Although not the oldest, we learned early on that whining did not get results so we had no practice at doing it. But, I did learn that sometime subtlety is really lost on some people and a sledge hammer is necessary--I think you're in the middle of one of those times.


I have had this same experience. I am thinking that this is now the approach that Julie must use to get results. One can only have the ability to stand so much pain. And, believe it or not, pain can kill people and surely cause multiple adverse events, including on the heart. it is time for the cardiologist to get Julie in for a complete workup and I am hoping your family physician can expedite this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Thursday 4 August '16

Today is Gary's birthday. The party is tomorrow night. I still have not gotten him anything. My thinking cap is not coming through with any ideas. Maybe I will just go into town tomorrow and see what strikes me. I have to at least get a card. Also need to go to Menards and see if they still have my living room furniture cushions. They actually are outdoor furniture but work great for me indoors.
Today is the Route 127 yard sale - advertised as the longest yard sale in the world. Don't you wish you could come and join the thousands that will be driving this route all weekend? --- Sam

"The World's Longest Yard Sale - The 127 Yard Sale is commonly referred to as "The World's Longest Yard Sale". That's because it really is the longest yard sale in the world. To be exact, it's 690 miles long and the route travels through 6 states; Michigan, Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee, Georgia, and Alabama. The majority of the route follows Highway 127 from Addison, MI in the north to Chattanooga, TN in the south. From Lookout Mountain, GA to Gadsden, AL the route switches to Lookout Mountain Parkway. Both are scenic drives allowing you to appreciate the beautiful countryside of these states all while enjoying the fun and excitement of The World's Longest Yard Sale."

Cauliflower florets are a sly substitute for half of the baby potatoes in this creamy salad. The white-on-white combo gets zingy lift from briny capers, mustard and freshly grated horseradish.

Potato-and-Roasted-Cauliflower Salad

GLUTEN-FREE AND VEGETARIAN
TOTAL TIME: 1 HR 15 MIN
SERVINGS: 10

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds cauliflower, cut into 1-inch florets
1/4 cup grapeseed oil
Kosher salt
1 1/4 pounds fingerling potatoes, halved lengthwise and sliced crosswise 1/4 inch thick
2 tablespoons Champagne vinegar
1 1/4 pounds baby red potatoes, halved and sliced 1/4 inch thick
1 cup mayonnaise
2 small shallots, minced
2 tablespoons Dijon mustard
1/4 cup brined capers-drained, rinsed and finely chopped
1/4 cup finely chopped parsley, plus more for garnish
Finely grated fresh horseradish, for serving

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Preheat the oven to 400°.

2. On a large rimmed baking sheet, toss the cauliflower with the oil and season with salt. Roast for 25 to 30 minutes, stirring once, until just tender and lightly browned; let cool.

3. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan of salted boiling water, cook the fingerlings just until tender, about 8 minutes. Using a slotted spoon spread the fingerlings on a large baking sheet and sprinkle with 1 tablespoon of the vinegar. Repeat with the baby red potatoes and remaining 1 tablespoon of vinegar; let cool.

4. In a large bowl, whisk the mayonnaise, shallots, mustard, capers and the 1/4 cup of parsley.

5. Add the cauliflower and potatoes and toss. Season with salt and garnish with parsley.

6. Serve with horseradish.

MAKE AHEAD: The potato salad can be refrigerated for up to 4 hours. Bring to room temperature and garnish just before serving.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/potato-and-roasted-cauliflower-salad

Slow Cooker Zucchini Soup Recipe by JENNIFER0320

"This is great as thick soup served with French bread or served over rice or noodles. Better the next day!"

4 h 45 m 
6 servings @ 389 cals/serv

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds sweet Italian sausage
2 cups 1/2-inch pieces celery
2 pounds zucchini, cut into 1/2-inch slices
2 (28 ounce) cans diced tomatoes
2 green bell peppers, cut into 1/2-inch slices
1 cup chopped onion
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
1 teaspoon dried basil
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
6 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese, or to taste

Directions

1. Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat.

2. Cook and stir sausage in the hot skillet until browned and crumbly, 5 to 7 minutes; drain and discard grease. 3. Mix celery into cooked sausage; cook and stir until celery is softened, about 10 minutes.

4. Combine sausage mixture, zucchini, tomatoes, bell peppers, onion, salt, sugar, oregano, Italian seasoning, basil, and garlic powder in a slow cooker.

5. Cook on Low for 4 to 6 hours.

6. Garnish each serving with 1 tablespoon Parmesan cheese.

Footnotes: Easy Cleanup- Try using a liner in your slow cooker for easier cleanup.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/232096/slow-cooker-zucchini-soup/?prop26=dailydish&prop28=your%20daily%20recipe_1_1&prop29=title&prop25=49601&prop27=2016-08-04&did=49601&eaid=8519082

YOU - yes you - go and immediately heat up your grill - you are going to want to fix the following recipe immediately.

GRILLED CHOCOLATE CHIP COOKIE BACON S'MORES BY TIFFANY

These insanely delicious grilled chocolate chip cookie bacon s'mores are everything you love about traditional s'mores, but BETTER.

Author: Tiffany
Recipe type: Dessert
Serves: 12

INGREDIENTS

12 slices thick cut bacon (hickory smoked, Applewood smoked or maple)
12 large marshmallows
2 large, scored chocolate bars, cut into 2-inch squares
12 skewers
For the Cookies
12 tablespoons butter, softened
¾ cup brown sugar
¼ cup sugar
2 teaspoons vanilla
1 egg plus 1 egg yolk
2 cups flour
1 3.4 ounce box instant French vanilla pudding mix - dry, not prepared (must be INSTANT - not cook and serve, etc.)
1 teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
2 cups semi-sweet chocolate chips

INSTRUCTIONS

Make the cookies:

1. In a bowl, cream together butter, sugar and brown sugar for 1 to 2 minutes until light and very fluffy.

2. Add vanilla, egg and egg yolk, and mix well.

3. In a separate bowl, whisk together flour, pudding mix, baking soda and salt.

4. Add dry ingredients to wet ingredients and mix until incorporated and dough comes together.

5. Stir in chocolate chips.

6. Cover very tightly and chill for at least 1 hour.

7. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

8. Roll dough into balls (about 1½ inch) and space 2 to 3 inches apart on a baking sheet.

9. Bake for 10 to 12 minutes until lightly browned on top.

10. Allow to cool 5 to 10 minutes on baking sheet before transferring to a cooling rack to cool completely.

To grill the bacon:

1. Heat a grill to medium-high heat.

2. Thread bacon onto skewers in an S-shape.

3. Place skewers directly on grill and cook 8 to 12 minutes, rotating as needed to ensure even cooking.

4. Transfer to a plate, let cool and then remove bacon from skewers. Set aside.

Meanwhile, roast the marshmallows:

1. Roast marshmallows directly over the grill using skewers or roasting sticks until cooked to your preference.

Assemble s'mores:

1. Flip one cookie over so it's upside down.

2. Place a square of chocolate on top of the upside down cookie, then top with grilled marshmallow, bacon and a right side-up second cookie. Serve immediately.

http://www.lecremedelacrumb.com/2016/08/grilled-chocolate-chip-cookie-bacon-smores.html

CHOCOLATE CHIP-ORANGE-ZUCCHINI BREAD

Yield: 2 loaves

Ingredients

3 eggs
2 c. sugar
1 c. salad oil
2 tsp. vanilla
2 c. grated unpeeled raw zucchini
1 c. chopped walnuts
1 c. chocolate miniature chips
1 tbsp. grated orange rind
3 c. sifted flour
1/4 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. soda
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. nutmeg

Directions

1. Beat eggs until light and fluffy, add sugar and continue beating until well blended.

2. Stir in salad oil, vanilla, zucchini, nuts, chocolate chips and orange rind.

3. Sift dry ingredients together; stir into egg mixture.

4. Turn into 2 greased 9x5 inch loaf pans.

5. Bake at 350 degrees for 50 to 60 minutes or until bread tests done.

6. Remove from pans; cool on rack. Chill before slicing..

NOTE: I followed the recipe at the link with one exception. I used 2 teaspoons of orange extract instead of 2 teaspoons of vanilla extract. The recipe makes two loaves, so...I did a quick taste test and then prepared a plate of the bread to share with my neighbor.
http://www.cooks.com/recipe/c91sz7ha/chocolate-chip-orange-zucchini-bread.html

Lemon Coconut Cake

This recipe for Lemon Coconut Cake offers a delicious spin on traditional Southern coconut cake. Homemade white cake is layered with lemon curd and buttercream frosting for four beautiful layers. The bright, tart lemon curd perfectly complements the sweetness of the buttercream frosting and coconut. This gorgeous layer cake requires some work, but the finished product is definitely worth the effort. This coconut cake recipe is a show-stopping dessert that is great for special occasions and holidays.

Ingredients

For the cake:

3/4 cup unsalted butter
1 3/4 cup sugar
6 egg whites
1 cup whole milk
2 1/2 cups cake flour
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

For the frosting:

1/2 cup unsalted butter
1/2 cup vegetable shortening
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons whole milk

2 cups prepared or homemade lemon curd
1 1/2 (7-ounce) packages sweetened, flaked coconut

Instructions

To make the cake:

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

2. Sift the cake flour, baking powder and salt together. Set aside.

3. In another bowl, combine the milk, egg whites, and vanilla.

4. In a third bowl, cream the softened butter and sugar together until light and fluffy.

5. Add the flour mixture and the milk mixture alternately to the butter and sugar, beginning and ending with the flour.

6. Divide the batter evenly between two prepared 9-inch round cake pans.

7. Bake the cakes for 25-30 minutes until a toothpick inserted into the cake comes out clean.

8. Allow the cakes to cool for 5 minutes before transferring from the cake pans to wire cooling racks. Allow the cakes to cool completely.

To make the buttercream frosting:

1. Using an electric mixer beat the butter and shortening together.

2. Add in the powdered sugar one cup at a time until combined.

3. Add in milk and beat until the frosting is light and fluffy. If necessary, add in additional milk one tablespoon at a time until the desired consistency is reached.

4. Reserve 3/4 cup of the buttercream and combine with 3/4 cup shredded coconut.

To assemble the cake:

1. Using a sharp, serrated knife, cut each cake in half horizontally so that you have four layers.

2. Place the first layer of cake on a platter or cake stand.

3. Spread one cup of lemon curd on the bottom layer, leaving a 1/4-border.

4. Top with the second layer of cake.

5. Spread the reserved buttercream and coconut mixture on the second layer, leaving a 1/4-inch border. Top with third layer of cake.

6. Spread one cup of lemon curd on the third layer, leaving a 1/4-inch border. Top with the last layer of cake. Transfer to the refrigerator for 20 minutes to set up.

7. After the cake has chilled for 20 minutes, make a crumb coat on the cake by frosting the cake with a small amount of frosting. You should be able to see crumbs and cake through this thin layer of icing. Refrigerate the cake for 30 minutes, or until the crumb coat is dry.

8. After 30 minutes, frost the cake with the remaining buttercream.

9. Once frosted, decorate the top and sides of the cake with the remaining coconut so that the cake is completely covered.

10. Store finished cake in the refrigerator until ready to serve.

http://www.favesouthernrecipes.com/Homemade-Cakes/Lemon-Coconut-Cake#zyHQeew2PFWfhfk1.99

Lemon Curd

Fill pastries and tarts with this versatile lemon curd recipe.

Ingredients

2 eggs, plus 2 egg yolks
3/4 cup (165g) caster sugar
1/3 cup (80g) chilled unsalted butter
Zest and juice of 2 lemons

Directions

1. Whisk whole eggs, yolks and sugar in a saucepan until smooth, then place pan over a low heat.

2. Add the butter, juice and zest and whisk continuously until thickened.

3. Strain through a sieve into a sterilised jar.

Lemon curd keeps, covered, in the fridge for 2 weeks.

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/17755/lemon+curd

Veggie Big Mac

Love Big Macs? Indulge regularly in the 540-calorie pick and more than just the catchy jingle will stick with you. Instead, try this slimmed-down, plant-based version that's got all the flavor and protein-with only 340 calories per "one all-plant burger, special sauce, lettuce-please, pickles, onions on a whole grain bun!"

TOTAL TIME30
Makes 6

INGREDIENTS:

For the patties:

1 medium onion, finely diced
¼ teaspoon salt, plus ⅛ teaspoon divided
1 medium carrot, grated (about ½ cup)
1 medium zucchini, grated (about 1 cup), squeeze to remove excess water
2 cloves garlic, minced
1 tablespoon reduced-sodium soy sauce
1 cup cooked chickpeas, smashed
1½ cups cooked red quinoa (½ cup dry)
1 teaspoon dried thyme
1 tablespoon Dijon mustard
1 large egg white, beaten
¼ cup whole wheat bread crumbs

For the special sauce:

3 tablespoons ketchup
3 tablespoons lite mayonnaise

For the burger:

6 romaine lettuces leaves
6 thin slices red onion
24 pickles slices or rounds
6 hamburger buns, 100% whole grain

PREPARATION:

1. Heat a large sauté pan coated in oil spray over medium heat.

2. Add the onion and lightly sprinkle with ⅛ teaspoon salt. Cook until the onion is translucent and begins to soften, about 3 minutes.

3. Add the carrot, zucchini and garlic. Sauté an additional 3 to 4 minutes, until vegetables are tender.

4. Add soy sauce, stir into mixture and cook until liquid is absorbed. Cool to room temperature.

5. In a large bowl, add chickpeas and mash with a fork.

6. Once soft, add cooked vegetables, cooked quinoa, thyme, Dijon mustard and remaining salt.

7. Fold the egg white into the chickpea-quinoa-vegetable mixture, mixing completely.

8. Add whole wheat breadcrumbs and mix until the texture resembles a traditional meatloaf. Form into 6 patties (about ⅔ cup each, firmly packed).

9. Heat a large sauté pan coated with oil spray over medium heat.

10. Working in batches, cook the patties on one side until they are golden brown, about 5 minutes. Carefully flip the patties over and cook until the second side is browned, an additional 4 to 5 minutes. Take care when flipping the patties, as they will be delicate. Recoat the pan with oil spray between batches.

11. To prepare special sauce, in a separate bowl, mix together the ketchup and mayonnaise.

12. To build each McJoy, place 1 patty, 1 lettuce leaf, 1 slice of onion, 4 pickle slices, and 1 tablespoon special sauce between a whole grain bun.

NUTRITION FACTS: Amount per Serving - Calories: 340 - Protein: 14 g - Total Fat: 5 g - Unsaturated Fat: 4 g - Saturated Fat: 1 g - Cholesterol: 0 mg - Total Carbohydrate: 64 g - Dietary Fiber: 12 g - Total Sugar: 9


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You can turn it off at settings Joy
> If you are on an iPad go to settings then general then keyboard


Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
> Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


Yes that's me Genius Sonja ????
Glad I could help Joy and your pictures are beautiful . Does Maya go with you on your hikes?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie, hope your GS is better soon and glad to hear GD is feeling well enough to go to the party. Let's hope cake doesn't set her back! (Yikes)

Lovely photos, Joy.

Happy birthday to Gary!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great pics Joy ☺ ☺ ☺ 

Well I managed to fall asleep sitting up in the chair again. Gage was so sweet. He removed the knitting from my hands and lap and put it on the table beside my chair. ????

When I woke up I finished the hat and I love the set. ????

Gage requested chicken wings and curly fries fir his supper. Seeing as he does not re????ally eat meat I was happy to make them


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy birthday Gary, wishing you all the best.????????????????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful set, Melody!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics Joy ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Well I managed to fall asleep sitting up in the chair again. Gage was so sweet. He removed the knitting from my hands and lap and put it on the table beside my chair. ????
> 
> ...


Lovely girly set, will make someone happy.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GD is feeling fine today but slept in until 10, never happened before. Now she's off to the birthday party& quite excited about it.
> GS is still in bed, he's been up to the bathroom & had several drinks but just doesn't want to move around, I hope he's better soon but DIL said several kids have been down for a few days with it.
> 
> Dishwasher just finished so I better get off here & get my blueberries& peaches canned


Our DGS is feeling crappy today too..has a fever and cough. Summer colds are so hard to shake.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We went to the longest garage sale several years ago and it was fun to do once - probably wouldn't do it again. It was hard to maneuver through some of the towns and many of the towns just had "professional" vendors with boxes and boxes of flea market type stuff. I preferred to sort through old pottery, etc.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


You got it, sweetie. Sending good thoughts at full power!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Exactly! LOL.


Sorlenna said:


> Oh, my kids always knew when I stopped yelling and talked to them very quietly and calmly that they were in the deepest doo-doo they could be! LOL They call it my "scary mad mom voice," and that's how I'm picturing you now... :sm23: (It's a good thing.)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope GS feels better soon and that no one else comes down with this crud.



Bonnie7591 said:


> GD is feeling fine today but slept in until 10, never happened before. Now she's off to the birthday party& quite excited about it.
> GS is still in bed, he's been up to the bathroom & had several drinks but just doesn't want to move around, I hope he's better soon but DIL said several kids have been down for a few days with it.
> 
> Dishwasher just finished so I better get off here & get my blueberries& peaches canned


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! The flowers agains the wood would make a lovely framed picture too....actually both would.



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
> Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sam* be sure to give Gary Happy Birthday wishes from me too! If you can't think of a gift you can always give him a gift card from a store he would like. I personally don't like doing that but do it now for the grandkids (or give them cash). I can't keep up with their likes and dislikes and they have told their mom they actually prefer the $$.

I would love to do the Longest Yard Sale just once....or at least part of it. But I see Jeanette said some are just vendors with stuff and like her comment I too prefer to rummage through old stuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The square is not a square yet Sam. I made a flower but when I thought I was making the same flower I obviously was not . So I now have to different flowers and wondering which one to use for the middle of my square that is if I can remember how to do the first one . Less chain in between gives it a more closed look


I like the more open one myself.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perfect set Melody.


gagesmom said:


> Great pics Joy ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Well I managed to fall asleep sitting up in the chair again. Gage was so sweet. He removed the knitting from my hands and lap and put it on the table beside my chair. ????
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> In the US, there are several ways to prepare for ongoing medical care: People who are covered in the private sector have insurance through employers, State Insurance Exchanges (Affordable Care Act/Obama Care), or private policies. Medicare (permanently disabled & 65+) and Medicaid (also can be added to Medicare-dual recipients) covers people in the public sector. Each State administers the Medicaid; Medicare is administered through Federal assistance. Medicare has quite a few gaps and if they can afford it, seniors take out additional private policies. Medicaid is supposed to cover all emergencies and medically necessary care, but sometimes the state bureaucracy fails in that effort.
> 
> But, regardless of the mechanics of healthcare--it's certainly not "okay" to have people in need of care for pain etc. and not being able to get that care in a reasonable amount of time --- 40 weeks is NOT reasonable and the uncertainty that the unknown time frame creates is equally unacceptable.


This is where hopefully her GP can sort things out. The cardiologists are looking at it from a cardiology perspective- yes low priority. They likely have no idea that she is in such pain from her hip which is the orthopaedics concern. They need to co-ordinate things and this needs someone to do it- hopefully the GP will take this on.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone-- I am trying to contact Heather (busyworkerbee) does anyone have her email address? I have been pming her and no answer for awhile- Her class is starting on the 9th so I need some info . I would appreciate it if you can either contact her if you don't want to share her email address and ask her to check her pm's asap. Her sock workshop is going to be a lot of fun. So check it out. Shirley

I have had the MRI but it was last week and a long weekend in between so I hope to hear something soon. I just skimmed the posts. talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren. 

Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday. 

Mel...The baby sweater is simply adorable. 

Matthew's best friend had a baby girl on Tuesday so we went to visit them on Wednesday. It was about a 40 minute drive each way to see his friend, but so worth it. We had a special gift to give little Evangeline Grace and Matthew's friend will be moving on Monday so we won't see him very much. Matthew told me on the way to the hospital that he wasn't holding that baby. His best friend offered him the opportunity and Matthew refused. I was blessed with the opportunity to hold this bundle of joy who was only 24 hours new to the world. What a precious moment. This is the baby who got the orange hat, mittens and booties that I made. I have more on the needles for her, but not finished. I was blessed by a friend with an adorable outfit to gift to her and it will be so treasured by this family. They love home made gifts and will use them. They are moving north so will need warm clothes.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


Thanks for the update. We will certainly be praying for her.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Mel, what a neat set and such beautiful knitting. You are a speed demon. Prayers for Marianne and all who are my KAL friends. Please let Matthew know that his work is so realistic and wonderful that it looks like that dog is actually alive. I love it. Thanks all for sharing the pictures and updates.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam...Wish Gary a happy birthday from Matthew and me. We are actually gifting Bella with a gift card to use on her Make a Wish trip next week. I asked her mom if she thought it would be okay for me to do that. Her mom will enjoy letting her pick out a special gift for herself. Bella does not shop very much so she will be in her glory at the Disney shops. She loves princesses so I wouldn't be surprised if she comes home with something related to that. Her parents got her a special fairy door for her room. The hospital has fairy doors which is where they got the idea. I will have to find out more about that at some time.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Mel, what a neat set and such beautiful knitting. You are a speed demon. Prayers for Marianne and all who are my KAL friends. Please let Matthew know that his work is so realistic and wonderful that it looks like that dog is actually alive. I love it. Thanks all for sharing the pictures and updates.


Someone approached the picture while he was working on it and tried to pet the dog. We had to stop them before they smeared the pencil.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Joy! I try not to make a big issue of it- but I am now wondering if I should have been making more noise.


I think it's at least worth a try, Julie.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Marianne


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


Saying lots of prayers...so sorry to hear about this; sounds very serious. Hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sam* be sure to give Gary Happy Birthday wishes from me too! If you can't think of a gift you can always give him a gift card from a store he would like. I personally don't like doing that but do it now for the grandkids (or give them cash). I can't keep up with their likes and dislikes and they have told their mom they actually prefer the $$.
> 
> I would love to do the Longest Yard Sale just once....or at least part of it. But I see Jeanette said some are just vendors with stuff and like her comment I too prefer to rummage through old stuff.


You aren't that far from it, are you? Our DD was in Birmingham, AL at the time we caught that strip of road somewhere close by. We made a very very long day out of it but were back at her house for the night.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is where hopefully her GP can sort things out. The cardiologists are looking at it from a cardiology perspective- yes low priority. They likely have no idea that she is in such pain from her hip which is the orthopaedics concern. They need to co-ordinate things and this needs someone to do it- hopefully the GP will take this on.


I agree - I hope GP steps up to the task.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


You're a natural!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to the world, Evangeline! 

Matthew's drawing made me smile, as we used to have a dog who looked like that, and seeing it brought happy memories. Please thank him for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful baby girl & what a lovely knitted set, such a pretty color.
Great picture Matthew. Each one is a little more life like than the one before.
Great photo of you


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope Marianne is better soon, 

Shirley, hope you get good results from the MRI. I will send a FB message to Heather for you.

Rookie, hope your GS is over the flu quickly. DS picked up GS just before supper, he seemed better but when he got up off the couch to go home he was sick to his stomach again, he had a fever just after lunch & I gave him tylenol, he woke up 2 hrs later soaking wet, even the bedding was drenched but he seemed better after that

Happy birthday to Gary


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope Marianne is better soon,
> 
> Shirley, hope you get good results from the MRI.
> 
> ...


I suspect your son will have a busy night caring for his sick son.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Welcome to the world, Evangeline!
> 
> Matthew's drawing made me smile, as we used to have a dog who looked like that, and seeing it brought happy memories. Please thank him for sharing.


I will let him know.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i like the second one - the one without the tail. i am just so amazed at how well you picked up crocheting - your work is flawless. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The square is not a square yet Sam. I made a flower but when I thought I was making the same flower I obviously was not . So I now have to different flowers and wondering which one to use for the middle of my square that is if I can remember how to do the first one . Less chain in between gives it a more closed look


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

join the crowd. lol --- sam



angelam said:


> My baby DD is 50 in September! She is the youngest of my four. Can't think where the time has gone. My eldest DD was talking about her pension recently which she can start claiming very soon!! OMG I feel really old!! :sm06: :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mary and Matthew what great pics. 
Matthew the picture of that dog looks as though it could hop off the page. You have such a wonderful talent.☺

Mary you look on cloud 9 holding sweet little Evangeline. Beautiful outfit.

Thank you all for the compliments on my sweater set. I am going to start another sweater and hat set from Marianna Mel. I just can't get enough of her beautiful work. 

Hello Shirley????????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you should look at doing some tatting - i bet you would pick that right up. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Will have to look that up Julie as I haven't got a clue what it is but I have found some little patterns for Filet crochet that I am going to try


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and we were drinking what before bed????? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> You won't believe, I dreamed about zombies, trying to catch Ryssa and turn her into a Zombie and I had to keep telling Carly to stay away from them. :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> maybe you should look at doing some tatting - i bet you would pick that right up. --- sam


I think that would look pretty adorning Sonja's knitted and crocheted items. Sonja won't have time to be bored.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just wait a while. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Melody that turned out beautiful. Makes me wish I had a little girl to knit for.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are like my dad. the angrier he got the quieter he got - but he never raised his voice. he spoke very quietly. you stayed clear if you could. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Ahhhh....but I am being very calm....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved the one of the cat with on her back with her back legs of against her chest and her paws around them. if i tried to do that i would never get out of traction. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOved these Sam!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - lots of tears. and audible groans. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well Julie, as they say it is the squeaky wheel that gets the grease. I agree that maybe you should emphasize how much terrible pain you're in...lay it on thick! Maybe even a few tears....


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, no, Maya doesn't go on big hikes. Too long a day, usually 10-12 hours.
Sorienna, thank you.
Mel, especially love this outfit. Thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

will have to wait and see if dan has anything planned. --- sam



budasha said:


> Me either. It was a great time. Is anything special being planned for Heather?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ERROR --- ERR0R --- ERROR!!! Gary's birthday is not until tomorrow. duh --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that had to be a lovely hike. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
> Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely melody - the baby will look beautiful in it. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Great pics Joy ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Well I managed to fall asleep sitting up in the chair again. Gage was so sweet. He removed the knitting from my hands and lap and put it on the table beside my chair. ????
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending marianne tons of healing energy to wrap her up in healing goodness. prayers on their way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> ERROR --- ERR0R --- ERROR!!! Gary's birthday is not until tomorrow. duh --- sam


Well, he's just ahead of the game here, then! LOL

The flights coming in to land at the airport are low over the neighborhood today (happens from time to time, guess the folks who get it when we don't are enjoying a break from the noise). They'll go a different way in a few days, I know, but I keep thinking it's thunder! We did get a little rain today and have real thunder right now.

I'm taking a break from the quilt and knitting tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marianne, prayer warriors reporting for duty! 
I got appointment to see my G/E doc tomorrow.. The good news. Bad news it is at his Lancaster office which is an hour and a half away. Well we can stop at Trader Joe's. But we are headed to Napa next week and they have Trader Joe's.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

HI all

First, thank you for the pms re my workshop. I am now on top of them and in contact with Shirley (Designer1234).

I have been incrediably busy and am really looking forward to a more relaxed week next week. I have a public holiday on Monday so a not so busy week.

I am going camping but will have internet there so will not vanish for the full 2 days. 

Another exciting venture I have begun, though not sure how it will go is I am now an Independent Consultant for Jamberry Nail Wraps. 

I am working out a schedule for my days so I can do everything I want to and need to. Fun.

Talk after I catch up on some stuff.

Heather


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful baby. i love her name. looks like she got some lovely knitted things. --- sam



pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

My friend's pics


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely joy. what a great area you have to hike. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> My friend's pics


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm the middle child, but when I was married, one of us had to be a responsible adult, so...really, I always was. It get wearying at times, though, and yes, we have to be our own advocates with medical care.


It can be- I was the parent who established the rules always, and it is tiring.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
> Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


It is very beautiful, Joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is where hopefully her GP can sort things out. The cardiologists are looking at it from a cardiology perspective- yes low priority. They likely have no idea that she is in such pain from her hip which is the orthopaedics concern. They need to co-ordinate things and this needs someone to do it- hopefully the GP will take this on.


I hope so too, only three more days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I think it's at least worth a try, Julie.


I guess so- I am just getting so tired.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam
> I'm just marking my spot as I'm not very good company just now as we got the news yesterday that we've been expecting . Sons doctor told him there was nothing more they could do and wanted him to go into a hospice for a while as he's not very well but he's at home with all the medication .


Hugs Swedenme, Such a difficult time for your family. I can still remember how I felt watching my late BIL losing his battle.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I guess so- I am just getting so tired.


Pain wears one down. Gentle hugs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

martina said:


> Prayers for Marianne


Reinforced by mine...


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely photos Joy. You are certainly rewarded by magical scenery and nature when you can put in the effort to get there. Does the altitude affect you?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Adding my prayers for Maryanne as well.

12 midnight here. 

Check in tomorrow morning ????


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well of course I misspelled it...mod podge; it is a waterbased sealer, glue, finisher all in one. Here's a picture of it. This one gives a glossy finish. There are several other types of finishes available. I've also seen recipes for homemade mod podge but just had purchased this.
> 
> As to being tired, part of that also was the RA I'm sure since that night I was in quite a bit of pain. Fine now.


I use a matte one inside the dolls head after putting on the hair. Keeps the hair in place and is useful to seal the back of the eyes if needed for putting in glass eyes. (Reborn babies)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gentle hugs and birthday wishes for Sioux Ann
> ???? ???? ???? ???? ????
> 
> Got these done today and I also had a glorious 2 hour nap. Feeling wonderful and refreshed. Hoping to get the blanket finished today/tonight.
> ...


hee hee hee his taste buds are expanding. Keep it up Gage


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> people - you need to watch this. who is going to try it next. --- sam http://www.arcamax.com/currentnews/currentnewsvideos/s-1857354?ezine=567


Saw that, thought stupid bastard, he almost missed the net. given his wife was waiting at the landing zone, glad he did manage to hit net.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> maybe you should look at doing some tatting - i bet you would pick that right up. --- sam


Does anyone pick that up quickly? Seems to be becoming almost a lost art


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

up to p24

Cathy that other grandmother is a complete simpleton for the knife. Good Grief. certainly was not thinking was she.

Will be back later to get another lot of pages read.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics Joy ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Well I managed to fall asleep sitting up in the chair again. Gage was so sweet. He removed the knitting from my hands and lap and put it on the table beside my chair. ????
> 
> ...


 I love the set too Mel . It's lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I like the more open one myself.


Thank you Margaret I was thinking of making both into squares and seeing what they both look like


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


 Mary Evangeline is beautiful lucky you getting to hold her and give her a cuddle . 
Mathew your drawing is spectacular . I love the expression on the dogs face


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope Marianne is better soon,
> 
> Shirley, hope you get good results from the MRI. I will send a FB message to Heather for you.
> 
> ...


Hope it was just a 24 hour bug your GS had Bonnie and he's back to his old self today

Hope your GS is all well today too Jeanette .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i like the second one - the one without the tail. i am just so amazed at how well you picked up crocheting - your work is flawless. --- sam


Thank you Sam . Just trying to decide what colour to make the square part


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> maybe you should look at doing some tatting - i bet you would pick that right up. --- sam


Quilting next Sam . I've been collecting odd pieces of fabric when I see a bargain , got a beautiful piece about 2 metres a couple of weeks back for the very large sum of 20 p .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you are like my dad. the angrier he got the quieter he got - but he never raised his voice. he spoke very quietly. you stayed clear if you could. --- sam


Did you get full name . My dad never shouted but if you got your full name you knew you were busted and in trouble


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, no, Maya doesn't go on big hikes. Too long a day, usually 10-12 hours.
> Sorienna, thank you.
> Mel, especially love this outfit. Thank you.


Definitly to long a day and I would think too warm for her too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> ERROR --- ERR0R --- ERROR!!! Gary's birthday is not until tomorrow. duh --- sam


Good thing gives you time to get him something 
Hope Gary has a great birthday


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I worked with a young man who's twin sister at 32 was diagnosed with breast cancer, she and her husband had plenty of money, and since he could afford to pay for all their doctor appointments and such, he didn't buy health insurance, he had to prepay for all her treatments and then the hospital made her wait for care, once for several hours even though he was paying everything. They said if he had insurance it wouldn't have been a problem. She died, so very sad, she left two young boys and her hubby behind.
> And it was originally caught very early.


Cancer treatment even on the public system is quick here.
How sad for the family to lose someone so young- when possibly if she had had insurance she would have survived as it was caught early.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & again about an hour later. Not sure if he's got a flu or too much sun or just too much going. It's 9:20 & both kids are still asleep, that's unheard of, I think maybe both are just totally worn out from the lake, reunion & running about. GD has a birthday party this afternoon so a sleep- in is a good thing.


Not fun- hope he is feeling better when he wakes up- and doesn't throw up again. And that DGD doesn't get it- especially with a birthday party.
See GD made it to the birthday party.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Gary Sam-well for tomorrow I see later. Has Heidi got any ideas as to what you could get him?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


Further problems for her. Praying for her.
Doppler maybe to check the circulation in her legs?
How are her Mum and son going? How is she going to manage her Mum? Or is Cindi helping out more?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am trying to contact Heather (busyworkerbee) does anyone have her email address? I have been pming her and no answer for awhile- Her class is starting on the 9th so I need some info . I would appreciate it if you can either contact her if you don't want to share her email address and ask her to check her pm's asap. Her sock workshop is going to be a lot of fun. So check it out. Shirley
> 
> I have had the MRI but it was last week and a long weekend in between so I hope to hear something soon. I just skimmed the posts. talk to you all later. Shirley


Glad you got the MRI done. Hopefully some answers now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous little girl.
Not fun moving with a brand new baby. Is she going when he goes or are they waiting a while before she goes up?
Matthews drawings are getting so realistic- Keep thinking they can't get better and then they do.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just read an uplifting little news story and found out what C Y H stands for so to everyone who needs one 
C Y H = consider yourself hugged from me ????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, prayer warriors reporting for duty!
> I got appointment to see my G/E doc tomorrow.. The good news. Bad news it is at his Lancaster office which is an hour and a half away. Well we can stop at Trader Joe's. But we are headed to Napa next week and they have Trader Joe's.


Well at least you are seeing him at short notice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quilting next Sam . I've been collecting odd pieces of fabric when I see a bargain , got a beautiful piece about 2 metres a couple of weeks back for the very large sum of 20 p .


That would have broken the bank!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> That would have broken the bank!


I know I did think long and hard before I spent that much money ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I am going to have to throw a wobbly or two- Joyce suggested I have two year old style tantrum! Only thing is with my history I don't want them invoking a compulsory order on me- I have been clear of hospital (mental) for 13 years, and really don't need to get caught up with all that again.


No no stay calm for sure. But it sounded like you were previously listed as category one with orthapedic as they were going to do your hip very quickly... so it does sound like there has been no communication between them and cardioligy as to the bone on bone of your hip.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Will have to look that up Julie as I haven't got a clue what it is but I have found some little patterns for Filet crochet that I am going to try


You are amazing! I think you must have been an expert knitter and crocheter in another life.... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> GS was sick in the night, threw up all over his bed & again about an hour later. Not sure if he's got a flu or too much sun or just too much going. It's 9:20 & both kids are still asleep, that's unheard of, I think maybe both are just totally worn out from the lake, reunion & running about. GD has a birthday party this afternoon so a sleep- in is a good thing.


Oh dear, I hope he is better now and it isnt anything that will passed around to all of you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I worked with a young man who's twin sister at 32 was diagnosed with breast cancer, she and her husband had plenty of money, and since he could afford to pay for all their doctor appointments and such, he didn't buy health insurance, he had to prepay for all her treatments and then the hospital made her wait for care, once for several hours even though he was paying everything. They said if he had insurance it wouldn't have been a problem. She died, so very sad, she left two young boys and her hubby behind.
> And it was originally caught very early.


Sad. :sm13:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is awful having such a wait. I want to say the longest I've ever had to wait to get an appointment with any doctor has been 4 weeks. I wonder if that is because we have such a big community of medical doctors here or just the opposite in your area Kaye Jo.


Here in my city if you need to see a specialist for the first time, the wait can be a few months even with private cover. But often if it is urgent they will try and make it sooner. I know people that are on our public system and the waiting list is horrendous for some things... a friends mum's doctor managed to get her a hip replacement in a smaller city about an hour away in under 2 months which was a lot better than waiting for one here where I am.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Lucky mama bear wasn't there. I recently saw a photo on facebook of mama and2 cubs frolicking in a lake. There were people in the water but the bears just ignored them. I suppose they kept their distance or the mama might have been upset. Have fun with your GKS.


We just had that on our news tonight. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
> Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Happy birthday Gary, wishing you all the best.????????????????????


From me too..... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


Oh no. I have been wondering how she is doing. I hope they get it all sorted quickly for her. :sm06:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


Aaww, she is adorable. Lovely photos and well done Matthew, that drawing is fantastic. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Nice one of them. The one with the app is cute but not very real


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Lovely - hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> ERROR --- ERR0R --- ERROR!!! Gary's birthday is not until tomorrow. duh --- sam


LOL. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gosh another week nearly over already. 

Good to hear from you again Heather.... good luck with your workshop next week.

I think we need a gentle group hug for everyone... (((((((hug))))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just read an uplifting little news story and found out what C Y H stands for so to everyone who needs one
> C Y H = consider yourself hugged from me ????


And CYH from me to you too. :sm11:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well Truman, 11 year old chihuahua was growling and being ugly about Sydney lying at the foot of the chair he was sitting on and Sydney took exception to it....Sydney finally had enough and went after Truman. Had to pull Sydney off him; blood all over the side of Truman's head as Sydney sliced Truman's ear into about 1/4 of the way down up to the tip. Smacked Sydney soundly as I was yelling NO...washed Truman's head and poured hydrogen peroxide on the split. Squeezed it tightly until the bleeding stopped then Brantley put a gauze bandage on it. Bandage has now fallen off. Geez....you'd think by now Truman would get the idea that Sydney is a whole lot bigger than him and quit trying to be super Chihuahua....Poor baby. Can't be too upset with Sydney either....just reacting to being challenged.


Why oh why do all Chihuahua's think they are the biggest? DM had one just like that, would challenge anything bigger than himself, thank God he never worked out how to jump forward to get over the gate or side fence. As it was, he was hit by a car after some sh*t opened the gate when no one was home.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Up to p28 and hoping off to finish getting ready for weekend.

Pacer, I hope your Uncle is okay, not too badly hurt and you hear something soon, if you haven't already.

Kaye, I hope your elderly relative has had a peaceful passing by now.

Julie, your scarf really looked good on you, and you looked healthier than in some other recentish photos.

Everyone, have a great weekend and I will be back Monday. I will be keeping an eye on the information stream for my workshop which starts Tuesday/Wednesday for me,


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Very cute


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Pain wears one down. Gentle hugs.


It certainly does- thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> No no stay calm for sure. But it sounded like you were previously listed as category one with orthapedic as they were going to do your hip very quickly... so it does sound like there has been no communication between them and cardioligy as to the bone on bone of your hip.


It does, doesn't it. The outing yesterday- clambering up and down steps at the bus and theatre, left me exhausted- I nearly fell asleep in front of the telly- I've slept four hours, and will head back soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Serena has such a lovely smile.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Up to p28 and hoping off to finish getting ready for weekend.
> 
> Pacer, I hope your Uncle is okay, not too badly hurt and you hear something soon, if you haven't already.
> 
> ...


Not quite sure how to take that remark, Heather.

Hope your workshop goes well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Great pictures Cathy . Serena had such a little cheeky grin . Makes me smile every time I see her


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
> Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


Beautiful scenery.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Gary. Sam, hope you were able to find the right gift for him. Enjoy the party today.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam and Julie, thank you.
TNS, the altitude slows me down. I get winded going uphill. But, the colitis is a bigger problem. It is all worth h it though, to be in the high country is so healing and fills my soul with peace.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


Have added Marianne to my list.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, Serena is adorable
,Liz, thank you.
Sam, Happy birthday to Gary.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Quilting next Sam . I've been collecting odd pieces of fabric when I see a bargain , got a beautiful piece about 2 metres a couple of weeks back for the very large sum of 20 p .


Isn't it amazing what you can find at garage sales!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not fun- hope he is feeling better when he wakes up- and doesn't throw up again. And that DGD doesn't get it- especially with a birthday party.
> See GD made it to the birthday party.


I think he caught it from GD, she was sick a couple of weeks ago & his mom thinks with all the tearing around on the weekend at the reunion he got run down & got it. Lots of their friends have been sick too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear, I hope he is better now and it isnt anything that will passed around to all of you.


I hope he didn't pass it to DH & me too. I haven't called yet this morning to see how he is, didn't want to wake anyone n case they were up in the night,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Lovely photos, Serena is sure growing up fast, she's really lost the "baby look", such a cutie & pretty daughter too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not quite sure how to take that remark, Heather.
> 
> Hope your workshop goes well.


I think you look great in that photo, Julie, maybe you were more pale or tired in previous ones.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I contacted her through facebook and told her to get in touch.


Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am trying to contact Heather (busyworkerbee) does anyone have her email address? I have been pming her and no answer for awhile- Her class is starting on the 9th so I need some info . I would appreciate it if you can either contact her if you don't want to share her email address and ask her to check her pm's asap. Her sock workshop is going to be a lot of fun. So check it out. Shirley
> 
> I have had the MRI but it was last week and a long weekend in between so I hope to hear something soon. I just skimmed the posts. talk to you all later. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is such a great picture of you Mary! As usual Matthew's drawing is wonderful. What a precious little bundle that baby is.



pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I would have to drive at least 2-3 hours just to connect with it.



RookieRetiree said:


> You aren't that far from it, are you? Our DD was in Birmingham, AL at the time we caught that strip of road somewhere close by. We made a very very long day out of it but were back at her house for the night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't heard anything new about her son and yes, Cindi will help out with her mom I think. She will be too worried about Marianne not to help out! 


darowil said:


> Further problems for her. Praying for her.
> Doppler maybe to check the circulation in her legs?
> How are her Mum and son going? How is she going to manage her Mum? Or is Cindi helping out more?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Great pics Joy ☺ ☺ ☺
> 
> Well I managed to fall asleep sitting up in the chair again. Gage was so sweet. He removed the knitting from my hands and lap and put it on the table beside my chair. ????
> 
> ...


Awe, what a sweet boy, taking care of momma. 
Adorable set, well done.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Both are adorable!


sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I would have to drive at least 2-3 hours just to connect with it.


Oh, didn't realize that. I should have consulted a map. You probably have better stuff to go through at the flea markets your DH finds. We don't have too many of them around here anymore - there used to be quite a few, but we'd have to drive several hours to get to any one that was very big...long way to go if you don't find anything.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


She has such lovely rosy cheeks. Matthew's drawing is wonderful. He just keeps getting better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got off the phone with Marianne and need to ask for prayer for her. She has been having chest and leg pain. Got in to see cardiologist today and he has put her on nitroglycerin and scheduled her for a stress test, heart MRI and some other test (she couldn't remember the name of it) on her legs; test will be done on 8/17 (day before her birthday). She is on restricted activity; she can walk and sit (no laying down during the day). Marianne said she would really appreciate the prayer warriors putting her on their list.


Most definitely! And keeping everything crossed too, for good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone-- I am trying to contact Heather (busyworkerbee) does anyone have her email address? I have been pming her and no answer for awhile- Her class is starting on the 9th so I need some info . I would appreciate it if you can either contact her if you don't want to share her email address and ask her to check her pm's asap. Her sock workshop is going to be a lot of fun. So check it out. Shirley
> 
> I have had the MRI but it was last week and a long weekend in between so I hope to hear something soon. I just skimmed the posts. talk to you all later. Shirley


Don't know how to get ahold of Heather, but I am keeping everything crossed that you get good news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


Beautiful dress, but AWE! even more beautiful baby and the lady holding her, you look like you were quite enjoying yourself and I can't say I blame you, snuggling babies is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Someone approached the picture while he was working on it and tried to pet the dog. We had to stop them before they smeared the pencil.


Oh! that's what I forgot, I got too wrapped up in the baby, Matthews drawing is amazing as usual, I got goosebumps it looks so real. I can totally understand someone wanting to touch, he definitely has a God given talent that just gets stronger everyday with his practice, I can never wait to see what he does next.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> and we were drinking what before bed????? --- sam


LOL! A glass of Moscato wine, it doesn't usually do that to me, I think it's just the stress and emotion of everything that's been going on. I slept like the dead last night, my Garmin fit thingy tracks my sleep at night, I had about 2 hours of light sleep followed by over 5 of heavy sleep, I guess my body needed it, didn't wake up at all 2 nights in a row, that hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> ERROR --- ERR0R --- ERROR!!! Gary's birthday is not until tomorrow. duh --- sam


Well Happy Birthday Gary!!!!!!! Hope it fab!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Marianne, prayer warriors reporting for duty!
> I got appointment to see my G/E doc tomorrow.. The good news. Bad news it is at his Lancaster office which is an hour and a half away. Well we can stop at Trader Joe's. But we are headed to Napa next week and they have Trader Joe's.


Good that you were able to get in so quick though. 
Have a great trip to Napa also, when you go. 
Well I'd better get off here, Marla will be here in about 40 minutes and I'm not even dressed. 
See you all later, hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> HI all
> 
> First, thank you for the pms re my workshop. I am now on top of them and in contact with Shirley (Designer1234).
> 
> ...


Hoping that the Jamberries go very well for you, they are so cool, I'm going to order some for Christmas gifts for the girls this year, I ordered some when my niece had her internet Jamberry party last year. 
Have fun camping also.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew's best friend had a baby girl on Tuesday so we went to visit them on Wednesday. It was about a 40 minute drive each way to see his friend, but so worth it. We had a special gift to give little Evangeline Grace and Matthew's friend will be moving on Monday so we won't see him very much. Matthew told me on the way to the hospital that he wasn't holding that baby. His best friend offered him the opportunity and Matthew refused. I was blessed with the opportunity to hold this bundle of joy who was only 24 hours new to the world. What a precious moment. This is the baby who got the orange hat, mittens and booties that I made. I have more on the needles for her, but not finished. I was blessed by a friend with an adorable outfit to gift to her and it will be so treasured by this family. They love home made gifts and will use them. They are moving north so will need warm clothes.


What a beautiful baby. Love the name, I wonder if she will be known as Eva?

Tell Matthew I just love his latest drawing. That dog looks so lifelike. I'm sure who ever owns it will love it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> join the crowd. lol --- sam


It's a crowd I'm not sure if I'm ready for yet. :sm03: :sm03: :sm03: :sm25:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> ERROR --- ERR0R --- ERROR!!! Gary's birthday is not until tomorrow. duh --- sam


Then I'm in time after all! Happy Birthday from the UK for tomorrow Gary.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Lovely pics!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Cute pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

There is one very large outdoor/indoor flea market about 10 minutes from us that DH goes to every weekend. There is another all indoor flea market about half an hour from us also. I don't go to either one anymore just because the walking around is difficult for me. I will stop occasionally at yard/garage sales.


RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, didn't realize that. I should have consulted a map. You probably have better stuff to go through at the flea markets your DH finds. We don't have too many of them around here anymore - there used to be quite a few, but we'd have to drive several hours to get to any one that was very big...long way to go if you don't find anything.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> What a gorgeous little girl.
> Not fun moving with a brand new baby. Is she going when he goes or are they waiting a while before she goes up?
> Matthews drawings are getting so realistic- Keep thinking they can't get better and then they do.


Baby and mom will go up in about 2 weeks. I think they want to do follow up doctors appointments before leaving the area. Matthew's friend is going to be a grad assistant in a lab and starting his masters degree which is why they are moving so soon. James is doing a 2 year study in chickadee tagging. His bachelor's degree is fish and wild life.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Poledra* Tell me more about the "Garmin fit thingy". What is it and where did you get it, etc.


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! A glass of Moscato wine, it doesn't usually do that to me, I think it's just the stress and emotion of everything that's been going on. I slept like the dead last night, my Garmin fit thingy tracks my sleep at night, I had about 2 hours of light sleep followed by over 5 of heavy sleep, I guess my body needed it, didn't wake up at all 2 nights in a row, that hasn't happened in a while.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you look great in that photo, Julie, maybe you were more pale or tired in previous ones.


Thank you Bonnie, I guess it is possible- just was not sure what Heather was implying!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I managed to forget to pass on a message from Sandi (AZ Sticks) she sends her love to all.
For those into praying, Alan could do with some positive thoughts- he has a finger that was infected somehow, but it has spread to the bone, and they will know sometime this coming week if it is going to have to be amputated.

I also heard from Southern Gal, by PM, she says hello to everyone, she does read the TP, but is still deep in mourning for Keagan and her Dad, so I guess it wouldn't hurt if the prayer warriors get onto that one for her, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed to forget to pass on a message from Sandi (AZ Sticks) she sends her love to all.
> For those into praying, Alan could do with some positive thoughts- he has a finger that was infected somehow, but it has spread to the bone, and they will know sometime this coming week if it is going to have to be amputated.
> 
> I also heard from Southern Gal, by PM, she says hello to everyone, she does read the TP, but is still deep in mourning for Keagan and her Dad, so I guess it wouldn't hurt if the prayer warriors get onto that one for her, too.


Adding these two to my prayer list


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Prayers for Alan and for Southern Gal.

Hello quiltdaze and welcome to the ktp.
Drop in and gave a chat, share your photos and projects. We like having new people join us.


Cathy Serena has grown so much and she is such a little doll. Picture of her mom is great????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> What a beautiful baby. Love the name, I wonder if she will be known as Eva?
> 
> Tell Matthew I just love his latest drawing. That dog looks so lifelike. I'm sure who ever owns it will love it.


I know 2 Evangeline's, one goes by Angie, the other Angel, there's lots of options with that name.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Poledra* Tell me more about the "Garmin fit thingy". What is it and where did you get it, etc.


I don't know about that one but my friend has an app on her iPhone that tracks her sleep & it was a free thing.tells how many times she wakes up & how deep the sleep is. I don't know how it work but she keeps the phone beside her on the nightstand


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed to forget to pass on a message from Sandi (AZ Sticks) she sends her love to all.
> For those into praying, Alan could do with some positive thoughts- he has a finger that was infected somehow, but it has spread to the bone, and they will know sometime this coming week if it is going to have to be amputated.
> 
> I also heard from Southern Gal, by PM, she says hello to everyone, she does read the TP, but is still deep in mourning for Keagan and her Dad, so I guess it wouldn't hurt if the prayer warriors get onto that one for her, too.


I hope both are doing better soon.
I suppose the treatment for Alan's other problems probably suppress his immune system so the infection got away.

Have you talked to Marianne today? Hope she's feeling better. I've forgot, is Cyndi her sister?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed to forget to pass on a message from Sandi (AZ Sticks) she sends her love to all.
> For those into praying, Alan could do with some positive thoughts- he has a finger that was infected somehow, but it has spread to the bone, and they will know sometime this coming week if it is going to have to be amputated.
> 
> I also heard from Southern Gal, by PM, she says hello to everyone, she does read the TP, but is still deep in mourning for Keagan and her Dad, so I guess it wouldn't hurt if the prayer warriors get onto that one for her, too.


Sorry to hear this about Alan's finger, hopefully it can be saved.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope both are doing better soon.
> I suppose the treatment for Alan's other problems probably suppress his immune system so the infection got away.
> 
> Have you talked to Marianne today? Hope she's feeling better. I've forgot, is Cyndi her sister?


No, Cyndi is Marianne's friend and housemate.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Prayers for Alan and Southern Gal.
Kaye, thank you.
Saw doc and back on Budesonide for a month because of traveling.
Did I remember to say how beautiful Matthew's dog drawing is?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a free download of gluten free desserts. --- sam

http://www.glutenfreeandmore.com/ppv/default2.html?ET=livingwithout270572:2062369a:&st=pmail&s=p_SoDeliciousFreeEbook080516&product_id=4858


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I forgot to say how good I thought Matthew's drawing was too.....thanks for the reminder Joy!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, you are most welcome. I'm just glad I remembered after this crazy week!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for gluten free dessert download.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - i just realized the time - see you in a minute. sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry - meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417218-1.html#9450383


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - gottastitch - was teaching herself to tat and was doing a lovely job. i really need to pm her and see what she is up to and whether i can woo her back to the ktp. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone pick that up quickly? Seems to be becoming almost a lost art


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it you are going to make all white flowers you could make the squares different colors. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . Just trying to decide what colour to make the square part


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is p for pence or pound? are we being facetious here? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I know I did think long and hard before I spent that much money ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is p for pence or pound? are we being facetious here? --- sam


No not facetious I would say 20p is always understood to be pence


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it you are going to make all white flowers you could make the squares different colors. --- sam


After my last fiasco with multi colours not to keen to try again , was going to try for a delf look but not enough same colour blue . I'll keep thinking although your idea would use up oddments of yarn , got plenty of them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> is p for pence or pound? are we being facetious here? --- sam


Sam , my family would think I had been abducted by aliens and replaced with someone else if I spent £20 on a piece of fabric ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does anyone pick that up quickly? Seems to be becoming almost a lost art


I Kathy (Gottsasch) took up tatting, she hasn't been on the tea party lately but I see her on facebook all the time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cancer treatment even on the public system is quick here.
> How sad for the family to lose someone so young- when possibly if she had had insurance she would have survived as it was caught early.


So sad.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No, haven't talked to her today. Cindi is her housemate and long time widowed friend.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope both are doing better soon.
> I suppose the treatment for Alan's other problems probably suppress his immune system so the infection got away.
> 
> Have you talked to Marianne today? Hope she's feeling better. I've forgot, is Cyndi her sister?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


Both very beautiful young ladies, and the ones with the app are adorable, Carly plays with that app a lot.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't heard anything new about her son and yes, Cindi will help out with her mom I think. She will be too worried about Marianne not to help out!


Cindi is a God send to them isn't she?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Poledra* Tell me more about the "Garmin fit thingy". What is it and where did you get it, etc.


Two years ago I got Marla the first generation Garmin Fit, it tracks my steps and tells me how far to my goal or how far over I've gone, and I can put in my cycling or swimming or whatever manually also, sleep, miles walked, calories I think also. Marla got me the 2nd generation one last Christmas and it buzzes at me if I've been stationary too long. lol 
We like this one because it has the face that tells the time and we can check where we are step wise, the new one has a built in heart rate monitor, but you can get a separate hr monitor to go with the ones we have. Price wise the Garmin was less expensive than the fit bit and such also, so that was one of the main deciding factors along with the ability to see where we are without having to go into our phones. I Sync mine when I'm up for the day and it tells me what my sleep patterns are since it's on my wrist like a watch, looks like a watch too. 
I absolutely love it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed to forget to pass on a message from Sandi (AZ Sticks) she sends her love to all.
> For those into praying, Alan could do with some positive thoughts- he has a finger that was infected somehow, but it has spread to the bone, and they will know sometime this coming week if it is going to have to be amputated.
> 
> I also heard from Southern Gal, by PM, she says hello to everyone, she does read the TP, but is still deep in mourning for Keagan and her Dad, so I guess it wouldn't hurt if the prayer warriors get onto that one for her, too.


Going up for both.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know about that one but my friend has an app on her iPhone that tracks her sleep & it was a free thing.tells how many times she wakes up & how deep the sleep is. I don't know how it work but she keeps the phone beside her on the nightstand


I wonder if she has it connected to a monitor of some kind, hmmm... Very interesting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gary. 
Matthew, another amazing drawing. You have a great talent there.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just caught up and now I will see you guys at the new ktp


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad she is back, Gwen! Amanda got home about midnight, yesterday. I am like you...slept like a rock knowing she was home. Now you and I get to see the photos! I can't wait. (And she brought me Swiss chocolates...sheer bliss!).


Gweniepooh said:


> Yep! Hannah got home at 8:00 last night; long day for her. I slept so soundly last night just knowing she was back here. Oh course the fact that both Sydney AND Alice slept with her might and not with DH and I just might have had a bit of an affect on it. LOL. I videod her reunion with Sydney. Will try to post it later.
> 
> EDIT: Just tried to send myself the video....something happened and it did not record!!! Hannah is going to be so disappointed.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love your photos, Joy! What gift to live near such beauty!


sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, genius. I did it! Thank you.
> Have two photos from Heart Lake hike. Can't remember name of flowers but loved them against wood background. It was a cloudier day than last hike but I love the high country.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a sweet baby! And I love her name. My mother often read us the story, "Evangeline" by Henry Wadsworth Longfellow, about the British deporting Arcadians from Nova Scotia (1800's). It is a lovely but sad story, and made me love the name, Evangeline. (And I bet Matthew would be a great baby holder!!)

The dog drawing is awesome!


pacer said:


> Bonnie and Rookie....Praying for a speedy recovery for the grandchildren.
> 
> Julie...Hoping you get some help from the doctor on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Both adorable!


sugarsugar said:


> A couple of photos DD shared with me.... one nice one and one silly one using one of those apps on the phone...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My DH and I have Garmins, too, Kaye, and love them. His even tells him weather! I like to track my steps...shoot for 10,000 a day...don't always make it!


Poledra65 said:


> Two years ago I got Marla the first generation Garmin Fit, it tracks my steps and tells me how far to my goal or how far over I've gone, and I can put in my cycling or swimming or whatever manually also, sleep, miles walked, calories I think also. Marla got me the 2nd generation one last Christmas and it buzzes at me if I've been stationary too long. lol
> We like this one because it has the face that tells the time and we can check where we are step wise, the new one has a built in heart rate monitor, but you can get a separate hr monitor to go with the ones we have. Price wise the Garmin was less expensive than the fit bit and such also, so that was one of the main deciding factors along with the ability to see where we are without having to go into our phones. I Sync mine when I'm up for the day and it tells me what my sleep patterns are since it's on my wrist like a watch, looks like a watch too.
> I absolutely love it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Poledra* Tell me more about the "Garmin fit thingy". What is it and where did you get it, etc.


Gwen, if you have an iPad I found a couple of sleep apps in there. Have no idea if these would work or not but may give them a try to see if they monitor ones sleep pattern.
Amazingly I had a great sleep last night, which is seldom. I'm positive as we age most of us complain that we don't get a good nights sleep.
:sm16:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like you had a great time at the rally. I know they can be so much fun. Speaking of tunnels under the Seaway, we have two here under the Welland canal. It's an experience driving through them, particularly when you see water dripping. Makes you wonder. And speaking of the Seaway, I was working there at the time of construction. It was a wonderful experience to see how the river was drained and the locks were built. Queen Elizabeth and Prince Philip opened the Seaway and I was fortunate enough to attend the opening. I was about 3 people back from the Queen. At that time, the Britannia was in Montreal and my then boyfriend, who was in the Navy, was able to take me aboard. It sure was exciting.


Wow! That was a special experience! No water dripping when we went thru it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, she passed as late this afternoon, my cousin called Marla, she called me, I called another cousin, feels like a chain letter. I'm glad her body is at peace with the rest of her, and everyone can move on with the grieving process. I'm fine, It's never as hard as losing my mom, there are periods of tears, but mostly for what she's gone through for the last year and a half since her husband died, and that she had to go this way, but I'm glad that that part is over and now her kids/grands can move forward.
> Love you all so much.
> Hugs!!!!


Sending you all sympathy and prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pasta salad sounds like a keeper. It won't take Baillie long to find out how expensive a car can be. I just read an article in the paper about tires on classic cars. It never occurred to me that the tires would deteriorate from the heat. I have had my car for 9 years and I think I'll have to take it to the local tire shop to have them checked.


Tires have a date code on them. Once they get to or near that date, it's time to get new ones no matter how much tread is lets. Rubber deteriorates over time and UV exposure. That's when the possibility of a blow out increases. Had 2 on the RV a few years ago because of this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I managed to forget to pass on a message from Sandi (AZ Sticks) she sends her love to all.
> For those into praying, Alan could do with some positive thoughts- he has a finger that was infected somehow, but it has spread to the bone, and they will know sometime this coming week if it is going to have to be amputated.
> 
> I also heard from Southern Gal, by PM, she says hello to everyone, she does read the TP, but is still deep in mourning for Keagan and her Dad, so I guess it wouldn't hurt if the prayer warriors get onto that one for her, too.


Bad news about Alan. Sure hope they don't have to amputate. Sending prayers for him and also for Southern Gal.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Tires have a date code on them. Once they get to or near that date, it's time to get new ones no matter how much tread is lets. Rubber deteriorates over time and UV exposure. That's when the possibility of a blow out increases. Had 2 on the RV a few years ago because of this.


I went to a tire shop last week and had them check the tires. They tell me that they are fine.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went to a tire shop last week and had them check the tires. They tell me that they are fine.


 :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm back! Waiting for the shots to wear off. The temporary denture is beautiful! I can't wait to see the permanent ones...going to try drinking some water and rest. So happy it's done


----------

